#ubports 2018-06-04
<ubptgbot> King was added by: King
<ubptgbot> <King> Is there a way to offline install UT through app
<ubptgbot> <King> Iam using nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> After you install the first time the files are cached, Aravind.
<ubptgbot> <King> How do u know my name
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because you rejoin the group every few days
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how many times can you get banned for trolling?
<ubptgbot> <King> @dohbee, Me
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does anyone use uSonic?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Or know who `arabislander` is?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Or know who `arubislander` is?
<ubptgbot> <King> @dohbee, [Edit] Me?
<ubptgbot> <King> Any new news about UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubports.com/blog
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @King, https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <King> When will next OTA arrive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when it's ready
<ubptgbot> <King> What stage is it now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not yet ready
<ubptgbot> <King> This there any screen recording app in open store ,I can't find it there , but I saw a video in youtube
<ubptgbot> <King> Hello
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/screencasting.html?highlight=screen
<ubptgbot> miranda_almeida was added by: miranda_almeida
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Welcome @miranda_almeida
<ubptgbot> <miranda_almeida> Hi, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> It's getting pretty close king, from what i hear it wont be long, a couple weeks at the most.
<ubptgbot> <King> Why what happened
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> There's still bugs to be ironed out, and i don't think it's completely finished either, i heard someone was working on something
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> What that is, i'm not sure
<ubptgbot> <King> Oh it will be great if someone creates "app for it"
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> King App for it?
<ubptgbot> <King> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/aGooZipV.webp
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> No clue what you mean.
<ubptgbot> <King> Steve Jobs' phrase
<ubptgbot> <King> Does UT installer gets the ISO and stores in some place or stores in /tmp
<ubptgbot> cyb0hrg was added by: cyb0hrg
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @Aberts10, Yeah, yeah, I heard that too! "*Someone* is working on *something*!" 😝
<ubptgbot> <King> Hey @amolith
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> Anyone here know how I can build a SPI cable?
<ubptgbot> <cyb0hrg> All I have is serial to USB
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @King, Oui?
<ubptgbot> <King> Does UT installer gets the ISO and stores in some place or stores in /tmp
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @King, Honestly, I have no idea. @Stereofont or @advocatux would know better than I 😉
<ubptgbot> <King> I don't have broadband connection, my only way to connect to internet is through USB thethering from my mom's phone, so this is my prob
<ubptgbot> <King> [Edit] To install UT I don't have broadband connection, my only way to connect to internet is through USB thethering from my mom's phone, so this is my prob
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @King, The ubports-installer stores the images in ~/.cache/ubports
<ubptgbot> <King> Is it like download and install or direct install from internet
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> it downloads the recovery.img first but you need to have the device connected for the installer to get the rest (i think)
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> It's all on http://system-image.ubports.com/ if you can figure out what partss you need if you need
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> [Edit] It's all on http://system-image.ubports.com/ if you can figure out what partss you need
<ubptgbot> <King> How much data required to download image
<ubptgbot> eLektricitEe was added by: eLektricitEe
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> anbox  you can put on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Tedster> @vanyasem, Whoopsie!
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Did any one of tested loqui IM (WhatsApp alt)
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> [Edit] Did any one tested loqui IM (WhatsApp alt)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @FicsrealZ, No. Only Pro5. And that only in a rough beta
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @eLektricitEe, Good morning Jason. Check this out for more information about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <FicsrealZ> @Stereofont, Why such a restriction?
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> Fwd from JSJoubert: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Microsoft-GitHub-Reported-Deal
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> @FicsrealZ, There are issues with Qualcom chipsets basiclaly - pro5 uses a samsung chip
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> qualcom has it's own AOSP flavour (called "CAF" for the code aurora forum where the publish it)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> as well as it's own graphics implementation
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> both are giving issues now and then
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i believe for anbox it's the graphics implementation that is causing the issues
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JSJoubert, We know this but discussion is off topic for this group
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> @Stereofont, Aplogies meant to forward this to OT
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @JSJoubert, It's already been posted like a dozen times anyway
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> Oh is this old news didn't realise it. Only saw it this morning. i forget longer than 5 minutes up, it will probably be known. 😆
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> King: … Did any one tested loqui IM (WhatsApp alt)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Facebook (WhatsApp) is hostile to third party access and blocks it. We will not put any energy into that anymore
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> How do u access WhatsApp when there is app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> have another device with whatsapp, and use whatsapp web on your UT device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't use WhatsApp but I think there is browser access
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i made a webapp with the webapp creator
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1ldBCoIz.null
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: There you go.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: Ymmv
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> there's also another in the Open store but that one doesn't allow attachements
<ubptgbot> <libremax> UBports at Geek Faëries V9.0, thanks to @cm-t:  https://twitter.com/gerancet/status/1003320263419858945
<ubptgbot> <libremax> [Edit] UBports at Geek Faëries V9.0, thanks  @cm-t:  https://twitter.com/gerancet/status/1003320263419858945
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @libremax, Thanks. This should go to Marketing group and News Channel
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayne some posted news!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] @wayne someone posted news!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😃
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] @wayneoutthere someone posted news!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (some imposter made a group called wayne😑)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @YougoChats, Small things please small minds…
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> Took this picture on a flight home https://9gag.com/gag/aoNLy7n?ref=android
<ubptgbot> <nishantofficial> Sorry.😑
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> Devices.ubports.com is down
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> @theReadOnly, On web browsers and not mobile browsers ..
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Now, not for me, on PC
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/w6igjSkJ.png
<ubptgbot> <theReadOnly> Refreshed just to see the same
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Works now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's working for me
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not for me with two browsers FF and Chrome
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Works for me
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> devices.ubports.com redirects automatically to https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Exact
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> but it works fine
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> also the link on ubports.com points to https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Now that I'm thinking about it, devices.ubports.com shouldn't exist because it contains deprecated info
<ubptgbot> Querida Essed was added by: Querida Essed
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Querida !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Querida Essed> Hola! Muy gracias
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Querida Essed, Hi, what's your first language? That's neither English, the official language of this group, nor Spanish. … You can see the UBports language focus groups available in that link Bolly gave you
<ubptgbot> <Querida Essed> My first language is Dutch and my second one is English, but I think i saw that Bolly is from spain, so thatś why I replied in Spanish. Thanks, anyway.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay then lol. BTW it should be ¡Hola! Muchas gracias 😉
<ubptgbot> <Querida Essed> Jajajaja, thanks, I am still learning
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We have a Dutch group
<ubptgbot> <Querida Essed> Oh really. Thanks for mentioning
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Querida Essed, https://t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @Querida Essed, Thanks for the detail. 😜
<ubptgbot> <delijati> M$ bought Github we should move to something lese :/
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you weren't concerned about using a closed-source code hosting platform before, you shouldn't be concerned now that it's owned by Microsoft
<ubptgbot> <delijati> I was but all hail to the cloud ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just don't understand the hype. @ubports_ot if you want to discuss.
<ubptgbot> app ple was added by: app ple
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we should move to something else regardless of microsoft buying github
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome app !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, self-hosted gerrit maybe?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> if you have the computing power ofc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gerrit no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gerrit is not a total solution either
<ubptgbot> <ℕ𝕚𝕝𝕤> Selfhosted gitlab?  … I'm using it a lot and it works pretty well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'd need a bit too much infrastructure for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> basically ubports is too big a project to really do self-hosting without some major corporate backing to cover the costs and employ people to maintain it, in the current world
<ubptgbot> <ℕ𝕚𝕝𝕤> Than let's continue using github until something bad happens
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @ℕ𝕚𝕝𝕤, you better keep backing up on a daily  basis then
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @UniversalSuperBox, Gitea is more lightweight … But most developers are already on GitHub so I think it's fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> until there's a decentralized and federated solution, pretty much all options are annoying on some level
<ubptgbot> <unknown> But basically one could use a self hosted service and an automation script keeping everything synced
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @dohbee, Git is decentralized already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no it isn't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and "git" is not a complete solution for projects
<ubptgbot> <Seannyboy> Usually when these multi national corporations take over a small company the principles and ethics go out the window. Facebook and whatsapp comes to mind immediately.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Seannyboy, maybe you should ask Xamarin about that
<ubptgbot> <Seannyboy> Not sure. But ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Xamarin is the "Mono" company, started by the two people who started HelixCode/Ximian, and the person taking the helm of GitHub now is the person who was the CEO of Xamarin when Microsoft acquired them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, as has been said many times alread -> @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> https://blog.github.com/2018-06-04-github-microsoft/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Marcoapc please stop spamming with just posting arbitrary links, which you have already been told are off topic, and which also have at this point been already posted multiple times
<ubptgbot> <Marcoapc> @dohbee, Ok, Sorry!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you seen the ROG phone? that's my dream for UT...phone/desktop/console in one device 😍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> le
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> let's partner up with Steam 😆
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> isn't there steam for aarch64?
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> At least for ubuntu 18.04 there is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, no
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> Any plans on moving Ubuntu Touch development to GitLab?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Z08zcEil.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> GitHub. We are not making a decision on GitHub at this time. Discussion is open on our forum. https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1317/move-from-github-to-gitlab … OTA-4 is a higher priority.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the decision is "we are not moving at this time" then :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice
<ubptgbot> <MarkOSone> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/mTzPllFA.webp
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes, we do not move right now. I personally think a more fact-based decision is needed, not just emotional MS arguments
<ubptgbot> <MarkOSone> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qoJhgtKj.webp
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @MarkOSone, please don't spam
<ubptgbot> <MarkOSone> hello, excuse me :)  … i'm realy so stupid...
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Don't be so hard on yourself.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack, I agree, we spent a lot of time and effort migrating from launchpad to github, just over a year ago, and took a while to get into motion.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> hı
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, huh????
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Would it be possible to make an EFI launchable version of ut?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Afaik newest qcom socs have efi implementation
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Hence no need for hybris I assume
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> halium-boot is still needed because it sets up partitioning and stuff
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you would still need hybris because of drivers
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only thing that would change is how you pack up halium-boot and the kernel
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Oh
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Right
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Camera and things are android only probably
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unelss all the hardwre has open source drivers, you're probably going to need android + hybris
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> [Edit] Camera and things are android only
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I also find it unlikely that Android devices would use EFI. Fastboot is very ingrained into how they do things.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The EFI support is probably for the laptops that are coming out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And only those
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, fastboot is more optimized for the phone/tablet use case
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And closed-sourceness be damned, it's pretty great
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I find it neither here or there that it's closed source on most soc's. Most boot firmware is closed source.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well the EFI BIOS in your PC is closed too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Exactly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless the only PC you have is something like librem, but there are still some closed bits yet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then cpu microcode is closed, and firmware for lots of other bits
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> good that purism is working on getting to a fully functioning libreboot state for their laptops, though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Don't forget about the architecture itself
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> RISC changes everything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh, why couldn't Hackers at least have been right about that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> RISC-5
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even the new SiFive board has closed-source stuffs to my knowledge
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if i had a billion dollars maybe i could get GloFo to produce a 7nm RISC V chip
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Fwd from ankaos: help :(
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/tPRYJS0p.null
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, undoubtedly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ankaos, how
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> my shoes have closed source stuffs :(
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ı dont understand mistake
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's happening
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or not happening
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```       Image: ankaos.tar.bz2```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is this?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You've just given a log... apparently of TWRP trying to install an Android rom?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> yes. ımage nake this
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> [Edit] yes. ımage name this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're not really supporting any Android ROMs here. Maybe you'd have better luck at the XDA developers forum
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> not android rom. this is ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where did you get it?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> how install ubuntu phone?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> ı make me :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubuntu-touch.io/get-ut … You'll need a supported device.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> [Edit] ı make
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, What is your first language? That might help
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Supported devices are at devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Andreu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/XURpzBZx.webp
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> 😞
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, Which phone have you got?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> j5lte :(
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> what year j5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay, so Turkish
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Qualcomm.  1.5Gb RAM. Seems okay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How did you build your zip, @ankaos
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> (Sticker, 308x512) https://irc.ubports.com/EeItStw4.webp
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> (Sticker, 218x512) https://irc.ubports.com/65a0RJ27.webp
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Wolfanger> Oops sorry I was cleaning my display without switching off the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Thomas Wolfanger, No problem 😊
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> code?
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> yes turkish
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Fwd from BlinkSD: zip -r ankaos.zip ./
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Please do not paste zip files here. Some users click on blue text because it is there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A good policy is not to open zip files unless you know what they contain
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see what you were trying to do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you'll need to use the Halium flash tools in order to flash Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since we don't have a system to build flashable zips
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> `zip -r ankaos.zip ./`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, that won't work
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> 😞
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you'll also need to port halium to your device first, i guess
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> dont install zip. forward me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Install instructions: http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/install-build/index.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe joining @UBports_TR would be helpful too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it is not very active though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, If you can work with a friend who speaks English very well, it will be easier to help you
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> google translate :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, It is not good at Turkish-English, unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Especially for technical discussion
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> That phone could be an interesting project
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> not project
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a currently supported device. you cannot simply flash UT on it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, To port it is a project
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> If it happens, link for help
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ankaos, Nobody has considered that phone before. You would be the first
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> not install. by by
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @dohbee, technically, he can flash it but he can't really boot it :p
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry that we could not provide what you wanted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @VeryOriginalUsername, well not really. UT is not like a typical android ROM. you can't make a zip and throw it on. culd maybe flash on he boot.img eaily, but the rest will be difficult
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 800x628) https://irc.ubports.com/tFoPDU2A.png woops
<ubptgbot> <arudy> ``` … debug: Using native platform tools! … debug:  … debug:  … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug: Successfully downloaded devices list … debug:  … debug: adb shell: getprop ro.product.device … debug:  … debug: getprop: PRO5```
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @arudy, select manually
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @VeryOriginalUsername, button not working :S
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it currently running Android?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> i successfully unlocked after using update.zip
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i'm not sure that will work
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, what happens when you hit the button?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> nothing, now closed the installer, I'm checking if developper mode is enabled
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, I confirm, nothing happen when clicking the button
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> oh
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> that's a problem
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> hang on
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> let me see if i can fix it quickly
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, clicked, or used space bar, seeing the button going from :hover to :active, but nothing
<ubptgbot> <arudy> nothing in the terminal log about the button
<ubptgbot> <arudy> note: im using the snap
<ubptgbot> <arudy> and did snap refresh before starting
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/pull/285
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> so this is the alias
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i'll look at the button now
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, that was quick :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, If the alias is correct on the next ubports-installer, I won't be able to test the issue of the button, i will need a build without the alias fix I guess
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (but i will also need the build with the alias, as i want the install to be done :P)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, or you can trigger yourself ?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, i'll test that one myself, it's fine
<ubptgbot> <arudy> ok :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, yeah, this was an easy one ;) already merged, so if you're on the edge channel, you'll be able to refresh the snap any minute now
<ubptgbot> <arudy> just switched to edge channel, waiting for the release ;)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Some native English guys here? 😉
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> build.snapcraft.io is taking forever
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Why it has to be native ?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @malditobastardo, Because I want to know if this sentence is easy to understand: "SIP-account configuration: Add input fields for prefix and suffix extension of dialed number"
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 622x404) https://irc.ubports.com/gVS53DwD.png true :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, huh, it failed
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> for no reason
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> hang on
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ignorare, You mean native English speakers?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes, that's what he means
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are some American speakers too 😎
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> he meant guys who really find this funny: http://engrish.com/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Generally I admire the fact that people take the trouble to learn my difficult language
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> LG is korean... Which means the Nexus 5 i ordered is korean... which means i speak no engrish
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> 😛
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @neothethird, https://docs.snapcraft.io/deprecation-notices/dn9
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> fun
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> NOT
<ubptgbot> <arudy> Ah
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> How can I install click packages in terminal without UT Tweak Tool?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> And: Is it possible to change the host name of UBports-devices?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, I think it's` pkcon install-local click-name.click`
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> click-name would be the package-name, right?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, Edit `/etc/hostname`
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, You're trying to install a local click file right?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @amolith, Yeah right!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, It would just be the file name. You can start typing in then tap `TAB` in the `SCRL` menu . . . thing . . . in the terminal app and it'll complete the rest of the file name so you don't have to type it all.
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Thank you very much Amolith! 👍
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, No problem! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, [Edit] It would just be the file name. You can start typing it in then tap `TAB` in the `SCRL` menu . . . thing . . . in the terminal app and it'll complete the rest of the file name so you don't have to type it all.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ignorare, [Edit] It would just be the file name. You can start typing it in then tap `TAB` in the `SCR` menu . . . thing . . . in the terminal app and it'll complete the rest of the file name so you don't have to type it all.
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> @amolith, I think a single tap will also do command completion
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @fourloop2002, You are beautiful. Thank you for mentioning that; I didn't know you could 😂
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> (Sticker, 357x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Wf98sLAO.webp
<ubptgbot> <fourloop2002> Every little bit helps
#ubports 2018-06-05
<ubptgbot> jstmee was added by: jstmee
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Microsoft brought Nokia - disaster … Microsoft brought LinkedIn - disaster … Microsoft brought github - you know it
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Strangerer, linkedin isnt a disaster
<ubptgbot> <samzn> nor is minecraft for instance
<ubptgbot> <samzn> also, offtopic
<ubptgbot> <Dusynity> (Sticker, 273x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5aFUUB1n.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @amolith, You should try reading the beautiful Terminal tutorial made by the UT writers :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-1-113
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @amolith, [Edit] You should try reading the beautiful Terminal tutorial made by the UT writers cats :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, The full command is `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /path_to_click_package/whatever.click` (note the allow untrusted part)
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @advocatux, Right, --allow-untrusted is important!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @advocatux, So no need for UT Tweak Tool anymore. 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, the CLI method is straightforward
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> Fwd from maharudra108: Any ubuntu kernel porter?
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> Fwd from maharudra108: If anyone ported stock ubuntu kernel of ubuntu phone to their non ubuntu phone then help me plz
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> By giving repo link
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, What is a stock ubuntu kernel?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> could be kernel on the BQ devices buildt by canonical?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> nowait sense it makes not
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @Flohack, Bq e4.5 (krillin) kernel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, You probably will not be successful with kernel porting. You need to stick with the kernel that was delivered by your device vendort. What device you got?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, [Edit] You probably will not be successful with kernel porting. You need to stick with the kernel that was delivered by your device vendor. What device you got?
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @Flohack, I have only custom kernels for my device
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> My device is mt6582..
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> And after seeing mtk device plz don't ignore me...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> A BQ kernel will not fit onto tnhis device. Is there a LineageOS port for it?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> google says Lineage OS 14
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @maharudra108 see for porting UT to new devices here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if you have questions while porting, you may ask them in the Halium porting group: https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @YougoChats, Bro i tried many times but every time reboot at boot logo
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> well, i haven't tried myself but i do see that it is indeed no easy task.
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> This time i thought why don't i port ubuntu-kernel
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> As my device already have daredevil kernel ported from krillin
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i haven't heard of anyone else doing that, no idea if it even works that way
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> Can u tell me one thing if i want to build ubuntu touch for krillin then what should i do?
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> How developers build ubtouch for krillin?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i can only point you to the porting guide and the halium porting group, which i already did
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @YougoChats, Hmm ok
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> start out with the proper Lineage OS kernel for your device and if you're lucky, people will  know what settings and components you need if they ported to a phone with some of the same hardware as yours.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, If your device´s hardware doe snot 100% match krillin then you will end up with a lot of problems. Maybe even it cannot mount the SD storage etc. Android kernels are all but portable :)
<ubptgbot> asierurbi was added by: asierurbi
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> hello all!
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i am looking for gmail and yahoo mails apps
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> they are not available in the openstore
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> anyone has the installation files?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thank you
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Dekko supports gmail account. don't know about Yahoo, but probably too
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> dekko handles mu;ltiple acocunts well
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> yes, but the notifications do not work :S
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ? work for me
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yeah yahoo should work (well about as good as outlook as they are both pretty shoddy servers)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @asierurbi, i read something about allowing dekko to run unsuspended to allow notifications daemon to do it's thing.
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @YougoChats I cannot recieve notifictions, and all the incoming mail does not appear in the root inbox folder
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, That's not needed 😊
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, ok
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @asierurbi, try https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/uploads/d6e03b08e2309a5b4da83b5fd594ed6d/dekko2.dekkoproject_0.1.6_armhf.click
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> you can install it with the open-store app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ^maybe account settings are just wrong? als gmail needs to be set to "less secure"to allow dekko acces
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] ^maybe account settings are just wrong? als gmail needs to be set to "less secure" to allow dekko access
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @DanChapman, what's the difference with the released one?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] ^maybe account settings are just wrong? also gmail needs to be set to "less secure" to allow dekko access
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> fixes the inbox being empty. If it can't determine the standard folders then the merge inbox view can't show anything and also no notifications as a result as it uses the same folder flags to figure out what to notify on
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> that click should fix it for those affected
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> I've never reproduced it myself mind... it's a strange one
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm ok. haven't seen that either. my bq M10 was slow to start syncing, and i think it needed a reboot, but it started working after a while.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] hmm ok. haven't seen that either. Dekko on my bq M10 was slow to start syncing, and i think it needed a reboot, but it started working after a while.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @DanChapman Hi dan, I know this was answered zillion of times but whats the today status for Dekko2 on Xenial?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> great dan!
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> it worked on my nexus 5!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @YougoChats, might have required allowing dekko acces via google account settings mail in a browser too, can't remember
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @Flohack, There are differences in camera,ppi,battery,screen resolution.. and i don't think these differences resist kernel to boot..
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @malditobastardo, It's a nightmare tbh. The mime parsing is truly broken! I think I have found what broke with the Qt5.9 change but it's going to take a little while to sort as it touches alot of areas. 😞
<ubptgbot> <pod> (Sticker, 507x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AdQHSUuS.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Understood, thank you much as usual Dan. :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am very sad now, Dekko is an essential app for UT. My best wishes Dan 😿
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @maharudra108, Did you join @halium group? There are the porters at work
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @Flohack, Yes
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> @JBBgameich was working on halium
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> For krillin
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok then your chances are bigger if you discuss it there. Here the super group is more user-oriented
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> What is the problem with it?
<ubptgbot> <maharudra108> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/fAb0VwFE.png How can i fix this problem
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, Did you / plan time to have fun with it 🙊😂 ?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> If not, may I add the alias manually in a file somewhere in /snap/ubports-installer/... ?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> so I dont have to put pressure on you, because I don't like to do so ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, not just essential.... 'core' ;) … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/196/most-wanted-core-apps-to-run-ubuntu-as-daily-phone-os … (join the discussion)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, Thank you Waynez
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I just remember that I posted there yesterday lol
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i haven't dumped my opinion yet ha
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Hallo I can't enable  my Google account with Dekko2. When I click continue  after filling all information necessary for the access it doesent goes further. I want to use imap. Controlled all in the pc, ports and so on. I'm running 15.04 stable on nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TobiasSchimpf, You need to allow less secure apps or something like that on your Google account (I'm assuming you don't use 2FA)
<ubptgbot> Misterius was added by: Misterius
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> What is 2 FA? Well I also checked that out indeed because of the new rules in UE but it semms
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Not working ether
<ubptgbot> Carlos Gomes was added by: Carlos Gomes
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @TobiasSchimpf, https://www.google.com/landing/2step/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Good day Carlos and Misterius.  You don't have a Telegram username so I can't 'ping' you but hopefully you will enjoy this page to help you get started.  Welcome! … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, There's no "allow less secure apps" there. You would need to create an app password for gmail, if you wish to use imap/pop/smtp for google mail and have two factor enabled.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Of course, that's why I said I assume he's not using 2FA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Your statements just make it more confusing as there is nothing special you need to do in google in that case with regardsd to authentication. All you have to do is in gmail settings enable imap access. I was just pointing out that your wording makes it confusing, and mentioning 2FA if you're assuming it's not used,
<ubptgbot>  only adds to that confusion :)
<ubptgbot> Gerardo Pavón was added by: Gerardo Pavón
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, It doesn't just work if you only enable imap access.  … If you don't use 2FA you have to explicitly allow "less secure apps" access https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en . And if you do use 2FA then an app specific password is required https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en . Or
<ubptgbot> if oauth is used then it should "just work" but Dekko doesn't support that yet.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, [Edit] It will only work by enabling just imap access if you use oauth.  … If you don't use 2FA you have to explicitly allow "less secure apps" access https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255?hl=en . And if you do use 2FA then an app specific password is required https://support.google.com/accounts/answer
<ubptgbot> /185833?hl=en . Or if oauth is used then it should "just work" but Dekko doesn't support that yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, oh, but when you go to enable imap access, it routes you through toggling that, no?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Oh does it? it never used to but it's been a few years since I enabled it myself, so might have changed 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it never used to require all this stuff either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure why it had to be made into a 5-dimensional chess version of confusing, either
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Yep it's a bit mental
<ubptgbot> mkoroglu was added by: mkoroglu
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Why aren't the default UT apps in the OpenStore?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> either they're there, or they're debs, i guess
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I uninstalled notes-app a while ago and I was going to reinstall it but it's not there. I don't mind downloading the click and installing like that, I'd just think they'd be in the store.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> notes or reminders?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, the evernote app or the old old notes app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The evernote one I assume
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess because no one put it there. That'll be fixed with @mariogrip's click builder
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Reminders, I think. github.com/ubports/notes-app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ugh, the repo got renamed?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> In the openstore group there was some attempt to upload the app today I think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, No, notes-app does evernote
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, https://launchpad.net/notes-app does not
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://launchpad.net/reminders-app does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so repo got renamed when imported under ubports i guess
<ubptgbot> <arudy> ah
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird I'm trying manualy :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 513x316) https://irc.ubports.com/jOc6Jtai.png
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/D1exIkgD.png
<ubptgbot> <arudy> but I think igoing nowhere, /snap is read only Oo
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well yeah
<ubptgbot> <arudy> 😢
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's kinda the point. ;)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> please fix the built
<ubptgbot> <arudy> sudo !!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> :'D
<ubptgbot> <arudy> I think some snapcraft.yml or thing like needed to be updated, the install keyword changed
<ubptgbot> <arudy> [Edit] I think some snapcraft.yml or thing like that needed to be updated, the install keyword changed
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @dohbee I'm unlocking the bootloader... or trying to... however following a guide i found online... i managed to get to the fastboot screen with the debug text and everything... however entering "fastboot oem unlock" it just says < waiting for any device > on my computer... I'm pretty sure there's a step inbetween i'm missing?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Don't i have to hold down the power button and down button or something so it can accept the command??
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you are at the fastboot screen then you did all you need to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if the device doesn't show up in the list for `fastboot devices` there's probably an issue with the usb connection perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> LOCK STATE - locked .... SECURE BOOT - enabled
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> But it worked fine for going into fast boot mode?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I used adb reboot-bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't understand the question there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> adb != fastboot
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, sorry, the snap has some weird problem
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Alright, well i assume i have to do this on my own first, because the installer wont do this for me?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is there a ubports guide? The one i'm following is for windows, and so i think i might be missing something.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've never used the installer, so not sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i mean, if `fastboot devices` doesn't list your device, the installer isn't going to work either
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And i think thats because i'm missing something with the driver
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no "driver" on linux
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and you're on ubuntu 18.04?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ah, i had to use sudo for that step
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> "no permissions"
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, try this https://ci.ubports.com/job/ubports/job/ubports-installer/job/master/92/artifact/dist/ubports-installer_0.1.15-beta_amd64.deb
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, I tryed to edit the right file to add the alias, but I totaly forgot /snap was read only, I 'm not sur I want to make it +w  … I will just copy the snap folder and edit the aliases I think
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, or that :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, you can't make it +w
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, it's just a deb with the device id override
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Horray! @ron
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can unpack a snap, change it, and repack a new snap, and then install it with allow unauthenticated or whatever, though
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @dohbee Phone is unlocked!
<ubptgbot> <arudy> I'm so sad i didnt had the idea to copy paste the snap folder earlier, i feell dumb now ^^
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Now er... I don't have android anymore, and the installer wants me to enable debug mode 😦
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I guess that meant it would help me with that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you still have android
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> The device was erased when i did the unlock?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And it shows that android logo with twitching ears on start
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> user data was erased
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> android is still there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh ok that's weird
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah there
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Had to press down and power and select reboot to android
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 800x628) https://irc.ubports.com/u0n99GdC.png doh
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> are you sure your method of unlocking the bootloader works?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> hum, I can read: … => Fasboot mode (unlocked, unrooted)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> isnt it what needed ?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, maybe @TartanSpartan can help there
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> i'm not sure how locked down the android version is
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, just to be sure, hit that try again button
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh wait
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> it *might* just work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, does your pro5 have the ubuntu edition flashed on already?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> I used this update.zip to unlock, I already used that for my stolen pro5 … https://www.smoose.nl/sites/default/files/bestanden/meizu_pro5_ubuntu.pdf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like, the factory ubuntu edition image?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> it is an old docs, still have the ubuntu-flash-device on it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to flash the factory ubuntu edition image on, before you can use the ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <arudy> oh, I dodged it by thinking it will done by the ubports installer
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, (i didnt see any detail on the pro5 page, or i missread)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> we don't have an image for the pro5 here https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all of the devices that had retail ubuntu editions, require having the ubuntu edition on the device first
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> so some research will be required
<ubptgbot> <arudy> hummm
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6twsZUuI.mp4
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 706x241) https://irc.ubports.com/rRP4mWOk.png in my ~/.cache/ubuntuimages/ I have still those files here (from my stolen pro5 install before "the end of the world")
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not the factory image. That will cone directly from Meizu.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> @dohbee How do i access that window list view to close apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> long swipe from right edge
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ah
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> any way to get a screenshot?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> besides mirroring the display?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> press vol up+dn simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Any idea when anbox support will be here?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Also thank you very much for you help.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when it's ready
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whcih is to say, probably not for several months
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Ah okay... That sucks
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Anyways, I'm on telegram from uttered 16.04 dev! Woohoo!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> [Edit] Anyways, I'm on telegram from ubuntu 16.04 dev! Woohoo!
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> I guess the keyboard autocorrection isn't the greatest?
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> What's new in 16.04 over 15.04 besides the obvious change in bases?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the main thing is getting stuff working as well in 16.04 as it was in 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> And i assume that went well?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @Aberts10, what's interesting for app-devs is qt 5.9, qt quick controls 2 and pyotherside
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/8?closed=1
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> here's some more stuff
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but nothing crazy big
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Crap... Video is stuttering on Ut 16.04... Guess i should go for 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Weird... only twitch
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/HTVfx3Xi.png @neothethird is that good sign to switch to ubports's ubuntu-touch ?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, i just installed & booted to canonical 's image
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> oh, wow
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> where did you find it?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> i really nothing more than following the guide i linked ;)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> haha, ok
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, that one :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> well, it might work
<ubptgbot> <arudy> + i had the files in my cache folder
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> but i can't promise anything
<ubptgbot> <arudy> i think i should back up it and send to someone if another  is blocked with pro5
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, any chance you could send them to me?
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, of course !
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> thanks
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> then i'll archive them somewhere and put that on the docs in the experimental install section ;)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> thank you you, and all in here that keep ubuntu-touch alive  ❤️
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird, 👌
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @arudy, well, you're one of us :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> oh:)  \o/ huging :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @neothethird, https://askubuntu.com/questions/767323/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-meizu-pro-5-that-was-originally-with-android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure to trust a zip from google drive, but i don't see the download on meizu site
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Chinese manufacters
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> don't really provide anything
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> unless it's oneplus
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can download factory flyme rom for all of their devices. heck, they even provide flyme roms for Nexus and other devices too
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @arudy, So after this, the ubports-installer still failed, so I followed this: … https://devices.ubports.com/#/turbo … And … …    … it works !!! … tadaaa (happy end, my heart is still running fast, too much emotions ^^)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> @neothethird ill PM the files i used, i just check if will reboot after the 1st boot :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/JPRcUuf5.png :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nice
<ubptgbot> <arudy> So, yep, it works after the reboot after the 1st boot setup, and since i followed that pdf, i even have the bootlogo with meizu+ubuntu on the boot :)
<ubptgbot> <arudy> ohmy, i don't understand holw could I be ok with that nexus4 last year :)
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> halium tr not answer :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @arudy, i don't know. as soon as i found i couldn't stream music to my car with nexus 4, i immediately ordered a new phone
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> hold on... from my understanding there is already a preview of anbox availible and instructions on how to install it somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the preview is only on meizu pro 5 right now i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't install it on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> That sucks.
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Is that because that device runs a newer kernel?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know exactly, but it was more something to do with qualcomm iirc
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Qualcomm?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the SoC used in the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5 is qualcomm snapdragon, and pro 5 is samsung exynos
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> ah
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> anbox has some bugs related to the GPU on qcom devices from what I know
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Though I wonder how that doesn't seem to affect SFOS' port of Anbox, Mir-related quirks maybe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, anbox is not a priority at the moment
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> pt-BR is?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or is it fixed now? >~
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> [Edit] or is it fixed now? >~>
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I think xenial is priority xd
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but what is the biggest bug in xenial
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> probably libertine and freezes on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> although I don't understand the necessity of having ro rootfs
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> still
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Has anyone tried to bring up like 3.18 or 4.4 on n5?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, it's fixed
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @VeryOriginalUsername, lol no
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's mainlined tho
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> who needs 4.4 if you can have 4.16
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Mainline has no camera etc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, because security
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If you're dumb enough you can get malware even on an os with ro rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/0w2mW2QG.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> making the rootfs rw is not helpful, and arguing about it isn't going to change anything or help anyone
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> at least you could push seamless secfixes for system packages
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @VeryOriginalUsername, Are you sure? I think the video4Linux driver is working on it (I might be wrong though)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's not like you're going to update kernel anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we can do that now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we don't need debs as a method for pushing security fixes for system
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @JBBgameich, Oh really
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Well... Anyways... I'm hoping until anbox support finally comes around that the browser can be improved and the twitch mobile web interface could be improved by twitch... would makes things so much better...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> system updates are already seemless and can just be deltas
<ubptgbot> <Aberts10> Also, is it possible to run audio in the background?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, Isn't it still patching the whole rootfs at once if you're talking about deltas?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> through recovery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a reboot to recovery yes. but any security fixes need a reboot really anyway
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Will "reinstalling" UT install the default app without wiping my data and removing the apps I have installed?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Will "reinstalling" UT with the installer install the default app without wiping my data and removing the apps I have installed?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Answer: no 😢
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Does anyone have a click of the Reminder app?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 15.04 or 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, It's preinstalled app?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, 15.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Did you uninstall it?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] Will "reinstalling" UT with the installer install the default apps without wiping my data and removing the apps I have installed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can delete the broken symlink and reboot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I can't give you the path though, because bar, but the thing is still installed, you just disabled for phablet user
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, How does that fix it?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, bar?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Drinking
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Oh lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I thought it was an acronym for something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But there's a broken symlink in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/users/phablet or something like that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> building click
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Turns out I had the 15.04 image locally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Lucky day
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/VVh7LmY3.null
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What is the purpouse of that naming convention?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> <domain>.<organization>.<package name>
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_domain_name_notation
<ubptgbot> <Walid> have any one good presentation (doc, ppt...) for Ubuntu Touch ? i want present it for student and others people
#ubports 2018-06-06
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, You are beautiful.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Walid, When do you need/want it?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @amolith, next week, i will present Ubuntu touch in university
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Walid, How long does it need to be?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> 20 mn max
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> (Photo, 666x800) https://irc.ubports.com/X8dC7I7a.png
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Irony...
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> irony that's gotten old
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Its current status!!
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> They haven't moved to Google cloud yet
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> even to it's current I'm already fed up with everybody mentioning that lol
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Google is even worse
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> change my mind
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> My only point is don't move in hurry.   That's it..
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> wondering if they have real reason to move clouds
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> other than everybody hating microsoft
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Walid, at least 2 people have done something like this and there is a forum post with their work...somewhere.  PM me (and don't quit) if you don't find it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @K31j0, i wonder if 16.04 would be done for UT if we spent our MS hating time on developing and bug squishing??? HUH??? HOw about THAT deep and motivating speech!  Yeah!  Boom!!  Come on, people! Yeah!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am sooooo excited: https://twitter.com/lanux_mage/status/1004251009944903685
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does UT browser has incognito mode, data saver and multi tab
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> yes, no and yes
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why no data saver yet
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> because it hasn't been implemented yet?
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> Lovely :D
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does it has inbuilt downloader
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Yes it uses the system download-manager
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Do you any website like googleweblight
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> never heard of it 😆
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I use opera mini because of its data saving option I wish UT will soon have it
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @Strangerer That's not so simple. You have to have your own servers for such things and run all traffic through it.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> ^^ this 😊
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @zubozrout, May be its easy for ubports
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> No it's not
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does it support add-on feature
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> no
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> But the newly built browser could: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1291/install-browser-ng-for-qtwebengine-goodness
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Does UT has call recoder
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> [Edit] Does UT has call recorder
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> No
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Strangerer, Those are illegal in many countrys
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Tried to install the new browser but didn't have enough space in /var/cache/apt/archives … apt autoclean and apt-get clean don't free enough space. … What are my options?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> on Xenial the dependencies should already be there. It should work if you only install the click package and ignore the rest.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Ok, will try that later on. Though the apt install command did generate a message mentioning 90 odd MB of new files
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @zubozrout, qtwebengine isn't seeded into xenial yet. So you will have to manually install it
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @DanChapman Oh, that's odd. You are right I haven't checked - so it must have just survived the update for me: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1291/install-browser-ng-for-qtwebengine-goodness/17
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Well they don't get removed after an update, they can just become orphaned as apt can end up losing knowledge of the debs existance or can get overwritten if it does get seeded at a later point.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @DanChapman Yup, good point :). Anyway, thanks for the info - apparently I lived in an ideal world where Xenial already has the qtwebengine :D
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> How UT ? Is anbox ready for UT in opo? 😀 plz reply.
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> How s UT ? Is anbox ready for UT in opo? 😀 plz reply.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> UT's fine i suppose. And anbox is some time away from being ready for any device
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> 😭 no .....😭😭
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, Jan's presentation?
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> No way to run apk ??
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Not currently, no
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Or any other way to convert apk to click app. Is it possible
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> no
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Unless you have the source code and a ton of time to remake the application as a native UT app, nope
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Donreddy, If you are still wanting WhatsApp, there will be no way to do that, other than Anbox. Unfortunately it will not run with Qualcomm processors and it is not clear that there is any solution to that
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Donreddy, No. Its a totall different world. We do nt support Android APIs in UT, so the Apps do not find their requirements, plus they are in Java, which we totally not support
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> Ok.. 😢😞
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Donreddy, Thats a good thing! We want to be different from Android. Whats the point of Ubuntu Touch when it would run again just Android Apps? Then better take LineageOS
<ubptgbot> <Donreddy> @Flohack, Yup u r right.. Sir.😊
<ubptgbot> johnsmith_009 was added by: johnsmith_009
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> hi guys
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> just bought an oneplus one, going to install UT now
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> 😁
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> anyone could help me to get gmail app for ubports?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have this app installed on another device
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> is there any way to export it?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @asierurbi it would be easier to help you if you said the name of that app. Is it a UT app?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> maybe he is refering to the gmail webapp from canonical
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Ah yes, there were a gmail webapp and a gmail scope
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> these two
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I have run out of space in /var/cache/apt/archives … ```apt autoclean``` … and … ```apt-get clean``` … don't free enough space. … What are my options? … I think I have seen people post about resizing partitions. Is this risky?
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> https://uappexplorer.com/app/yahoomail.kcrissey
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> ☺️☺️
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> they are not available in the new store, either in the old
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you tried Dekko 2?
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> hello
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> I'm stuck in this step
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> (Photo, 804x599) https://irc.ubports.com/sllwY7RM.png
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> my oneplus one is in the fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> any suggest?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @johnsmith_009 please come to the install group to get help https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <johnsmith_009> tks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> @advocatux sure! i have tried dekko2
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> now it works really find
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> but i do not want to have the work mail together ith yahoo anda gmail
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> so i would prefer to have both apps
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe someone has a copy of those old apps. Yesterday another user had such luck so maybe @UniversalSuperBox can do his magic again :)
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> i have them installed in another phone with ubports aswell
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> is there any way to do any kind of export?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, there's a way but I don't remember how right now. I'll try to find the how to. Just a sec
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> ok great :D
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm I can't find it but I'll keep trying, don't worry :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> meanwhile maybe another user has the solution, there are 1591 members in this group 🤞
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> yep :D
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @asierurbi still searching but I've asked about your problem to the guys that know everything about click packaging, so I hope you'll have a solution pretty soon
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> great! thank you! :D
<ubptgbot> <Ponchale> I want to present as project degree to Ubuntu phone with some best where I can have the code?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Ponchale, github.com/ubports has all the code
<ubptgbot> <Ponchale> Ubports to thought about migrate to gitlab?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1317/move-from-github-to-gitlab/
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, No I was asking how long his presentation needed to be
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @MikeSheldon ! I was thinking about you today. Someone was discussing if its possible to have that 'swype' keyboard input for 16.04 gift. It was a half joke but I'm wondering if maybe it is possible ? Was it you who was telling me they were making something like that? Thx for any updates if you have and hope you are well :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (for anyone who does not know, @MikeSheldon was the one who put the Bird in Podbird...high fives to Mr. Mike)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Podbird is my favourite breed of bird
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @asierurbi still asking and searching but no answer for now. I hope there'll be more activity this afternoon (European Time)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @asierurbi thanks to @Cesar_Herrera we got a solution! See https://askubuntu.com/questions/784372/how-can-i-make-a-click-file-from-an-installed-app/784374#784374 and then copy the click package to the other device 👍
<ubptgbot> <asierurbi> great! i will try it and tell the results! 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @Walid, see here a list of events that occured and their respective presentations: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1031/ubports-events-agenda
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> @DanChapman, Hello guys thank for your help works with 2FA fine
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> https://yadi.sk/d/UVfMF9cC3XEzRw j5lte output.
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> (Photo, 313x149) https://irc.ubports.com/OBTE0mGW.png
<ubptgbot> <dcavedon> ^^^ A question from a user of Mastodon
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @advocatux, The old Dekko runs alongside Dekko2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amolith, I meant steal Jan's presentation 😂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Stereofont, Oh lol that would work too
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why app developers only concentrating iPhone and Android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> $$
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Did UT requested WhatsApp to create app for it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> What did they said
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> No
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or rather they said "pay us a crapload of money, or show us enough active users to make it worth our while"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because $$
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, the second reason is fun
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Is there any universal IM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Name
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the fact that you are asking this on telegram is not a coincidence
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> *shows them users of 3rd party app* *they kill the app*
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Did UT requested line wechat also?
<ubptgbot> TheJuanVisu was added by: TheJuanVisu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there'ws wechat already
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can use it via web
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to see a specific app on UT, it's best if you ask the owner of the service to produce said app, or you try to build an app yourself if it's possible
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @dohbee, If this is the case why didn't Mozilla made a app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> asking "is X available on UT?" for every possible variation of X in here, isn't going to change anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why don't you ask mozilla
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Strangerer, the amount of users on UT is near zero for any app maker
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Will they reply me
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> maybe
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> You will know after you take the first step: do it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we reply to you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for the moment
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> short moment
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> you guys are really nice
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Mr. Aravind comes and goes with many such questions in bursts.  Stay for a while.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'd advise @Strangerer to change the outlook: this is a community-driven effort. Things get done when and if people voluntarily spend their own spare time to do them; instead of asking "is this done" a thousand times, go ahead and do them yourself or help those attempting it...
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Somebody has to take responsibility
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can do so
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Strangerer, Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> abdication through demanding others solve all your problems, solves no problems
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I am not developer I even don't know c language
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then find someone to develop it for you, and pay them for their work
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Strangerer, Me neither. But I'm not demanding anything from a free software project, as I understand they're doing their best and owe me nothing.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Strangerer, me neither.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or help with documentation. or translations
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Make an audiocast called "Making friends and influencing people with Ubuntu Touch'
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Hi Bruce wayne
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Strangerer, [Edit] Me neither. But I'm not demanding anything from a free software project, as I understand they're doing their best and owe me nothing.  … I might ask, or chime in with my opinion if it's asked; but nothing more.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wish i was a billionaire
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Strangerer, hello.  goodbye
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> How did bq made a device from UT did they brought licence from canonical
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> King, please stop spamming
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> [Edit] How did bq made a device with UT did they brought licence from canonical
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @malditobastardo, Me spamming
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please stop asking questions that have been answered a million times before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and which can easily be answered by doing a simple search on duckduckgo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or google if that's your preference)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (but yes the bq and meizu retail devices with Ubuntu on them were through a partnership with canonical)
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> My question is ,since it is open source OS how come someone sell it
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> the code is Free Software, however the brand Ubuntu is something else
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> please stop asking questions that have been answered a million times before
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> and requires trademark licensing
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I havnt asked that question before
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what's sold is rights to use a trademark, and services/support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no but millions of others have
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I havnt seen them
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @Strangerer, http://bfy.tw/IThs
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @juliocst, I would just use the 'lmgtfy' link, no shorteners.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please do a modicum of research prior to asking such types of questions
<ubptgbot> <juliocst> @Strangerer, http://lmgtfy.com/?iie=1&q=how+ubuntu+is+licensed+for+oem
<ubptgbot> <Niggolas> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FjLiZmIC.webp
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Strangerer, There are 1600 people here. 1599 of them can use a search engine.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @alan_griffiths, Funny
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Which avoids bothering 1599 people with questions that have been answered a million times before
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> U r trashing me
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> [Edit] U r thrashing me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, we're telling you to help yourself before you ask a room of 1600 people
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's not a joke, it's not an insult.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But now it's a warning
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> @UniversalSuperBox, Warning?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes. Knock it off or I'm going to remove you from the group.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> I am leaving bye
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He is banned bye
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (That was based on his last message, which I guess I just deleted)
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> A shame. Sometime people are willing to learn.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's been around a few times and I'm sure he will be again, but this was the first actually bannable offense in the public group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least he didn't get as bad as studio was
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hopefully he'll learn from the consequences though
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> So I just read that MS is acquiring github, is that going to have any impact on Halium or UT?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Have you read the pinned message?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Oh, sorry, didn't even notice it said github, lemme read real quick
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> OK, so the pinned message is UT specific or both?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically, no, it affects nothing.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> At least for now, knowing MS they'll do something that will hurt it, but I'll save that for the forums
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Stop it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's 2 days old
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and it feels like it's a decade old
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so stale
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> You don't own these trees until you selfhost your own git
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Any news on deciding on an official install script?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports-installer is the official "install script"
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Wasn't there a comment about changing it to JBBs or something like that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's for development only
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Oh, *facepalms* just realized I'm in supergroup, my bad
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, I was just designing a bot for him...  … *cancels plan*
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/CHQoQx07.png
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Showing 0 members
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's expected
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a bug in the app
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @UniversalSuperBox, *feature 😆
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Ok, no! It's a bug 😅
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> LineageOS has had Raspberry Pi support for a while now. … Any plans on porting Ubuntu Touch for Raspberry Pi so that UBports expands it's community and number of contributors exponentionally?
<ubptgbot> rezybleezx was added by: rezybleezx
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @AresMinos, https://t.me/UBports_pi
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @unknown, Oh WOW, there is some planning already! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Yes - very early planing 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @unknown, Speculation about the possibility of planning 😉
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Stereofont, 🤣🙈
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All good though
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @Stereofont, Doesn't matter there are interested parties. Sooner or later it'll be done :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, Committees have been engaged to propose the viability of creating a plan.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Rotfl! You guys crack me up :)
<ubptgbot> <AresMinos> @wayneoutthere, Xddd
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @wayneoutthere, Living things classified as homo sapiens have used their unique ability of abstract thinking to create a possible idea of getting an open source solution running on a piece of metal powered by floating electrons
<ubptgbot> Texugo was added by: Texugo
<ubptgbot> <Texugo> Hey there! … My phone is annoying me a lot the past few days and I planned on flashing it again, but this time with something nicer than android. So I found Ubuntu Touch. But apparently my LG G2 mini is not yet a supported device, is it? ^^
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Texugo, Hi, nope (at least yet) See the supported devices list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Texugo> all right. A very interesting project anyway!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Take a look to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome too to learn more about UBports
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Texugo, Yes, and you can be part of it too 👍
<ubptgbot> <Texugo> sadly I don't know anything about programming with linux^^
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Seems like clipboard paste functionality is now completely broken on Xenial :( … https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/176#issuecomment-395175917 … Anyone can confirm?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @zubozrout, I'm testing it on Krillin now and it looks like you're right
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I've tried rebooting to be sure and yeah, doesn't work for me :(. Glad I am not the only one :).
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Nope, it doesn't work on the 4 apps I've tried
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Texugo, neither do I.   … I do an ubuntu touch audiocast and help writing, etc … there are lots of jobs you can do to help the project.  … Lots.  … this ultimately will make Ubuntu Touch available on more devices sooner
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @lduboeuf, thanks that good
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @amolith, @hummlbach said he was going to have a look at this the other day on the forum
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, Dalton fixed that problem already 👍
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> building a click package that is
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I mean Dalton gave THE click package to Amolith
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> Markus Svensson was added by: Markus Svensson
<ubptgbot> <Markus Svensson> Hi there! I'm trying to flash my bq M10 FHD (frieza) with UBPorts using the AppImage installer version 0.1.13. I get to the flashing stage - but it seems to hang there. This is what I get in the log: … info: Starting download of 1 files … info: Downloading file, 1% complete … info: Downloading file, 1% complete … info: Downl
<ubptgbot> oading file, 31% complete … info: Downloading file, 31% complete … info: Downloading file, 86% complete … info: Downloading file, 87% complete … info: Download checking file … info: Download checking file … info: checked: recovery-frieza.img … info: Download complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … debug: fastboot: flash; [{"type":"recove
<ubptgbot> ry","url":"http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-frieza.img","checksum":"374f184e2675f53651cf4790ee685ee363f59f2be98ea99a6d9d948bbc168c8b","path":"/home/markus/.cache/ubportsimages/frieza"}] … info: checked: recovery-frieza.img … info: Download complete … info: done downloading(once listener) … debug: fastboot: flash; [{"type":"recovery","url
<ubptgbot> ":"http://cdimage.ubports.com/devices/recovery-frieza.img","checksum":"374f184e2675f53651cf4790ee685ee363f59f2be98ea99a6d9d948bbc168c8b","path":"/home/markus/.cache/ubportsimages/frieza"}] … It's been sitting there for ~20 minutes with no further activity. Any ideas as to what might be going on?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Markus Svensson, One for the Welcome room
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Markus Svensson, Join @WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Markus Svensson, Helpful if you make a username
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, To get assistance
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, You don't really need to invite people yourself, you can just ask them to join
<ubptgbot> <Markus Svensson> Oh - sorry, I'll post over there instead.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, True about inviting. Pings are more important. They can get lost in a sea of posts
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, You can still ping people who don't have a username Markus Svensson
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Telegram is a pretty nice platform
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, How?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @name
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, Idk if it's implemented in TG for UT (i can use it, as it has no supports for proxies and TG is blocked in Russia), but you can just do it as usual on android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 1080x662) https://irc.ubports.com/xmzJNtMc.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, [Edit] Idk if it's implemented in TG for UT (i can use it, as it has no supports for proxies, and TG is blocked in Russia), but you can just do it as usual on android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, [Edit] Idk if it's implemented in TG for UT (i can use it, as it has no supports for proxies, and TG is blocked in Russia), but you can just do it as usual on Android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, [Edit] Idk if it's implemented in TG for UT (i can use it, as it has no supports for proxies, and TG is blocked in Russia), but you can just do it as usual on Android/Desktop
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Thanks. Interesting. Still sn issue for UT users though, until the new framework
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Thanks. Interesting. Still an issue for UT users though, until the new framework
<ubptgbot> Morphheus was added by: Morphheus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Morphheus, Hello Christian. There is a guide to UBports here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Morphheus> thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> May I ask your first language?
<ubptgbot> <Morphheus> spanish
<ubptgbot> <Morphheus> u?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> English
<ubptgbot> <Morphheus> thank you!
#ubports 2018-06-07
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @zubozrout, Are you raising an issue for it?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohniks Here you go: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/658 … Actually, I accidentally clicked on saving the report before I had filled it in so it has been there laying completely empty for a few minutes. Hopefully no harm has been done.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Someone Else has the problem that keyboard capitalizes the second word you type? on Xenial
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> which app? But yeah, I've seen it before - not sure if it is Xenial specific though, but it is true I haven't been running Vivid for almost 10 months.
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Doesn't Seem to happen every where...
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> or all the time
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> Tg Web in browserng in desktop mode
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> In staged it doesn't seem to happen
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> and some backspacing and retyping also makes it unreproducible momentarily
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, I can't reproduce it now :(. Not sure why it happens but there have been all sorts of text input issues like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1648599 - though this seems to be fixed in Xenial. I think I've seen it reported somewhere on Ubports GitHub as well, actually my launchpad report m
<ubptgbot> ay be a duplicate, but I can't find them now :(
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1648599 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "OSK inserts display-text vs text difference to web textfields upon cursor move and key press" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> Interesting smartphone
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> Fwd from BlackBerry: Those who want to see the presentation of Key2 live in Russian, come to the channel Diamagnetik. It will be interesting (not advertising) … https://youtu.be/ySEZieIT9MM
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @kesha21, Why it's interesting for UBports? Please explain it or delete that post because it's just look as plain spam now. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> Today will BlackBerry Key2 presentation. This is very interesting, not usually smartphone
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> (Photo, 1042x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/aiCqxwCe.png
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> This might fit better in @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <kesha21> @Lyokanthrope, Ok
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> What happened to the notes app?
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> It disappeared right after I updated it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Georgecloon, I think there was a version number problem. Being fixed
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> Ah, ok.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Why is it interesting for UBports? Please explain it or delete that post because it's just look as plain spam now. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from zubozrout: There has been an update to Notes for Xenial in the OpenStore https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.reminders ... degrading from version 0.5.568 to 0.5 and it is missing an icon and isn't even listed in the apps scope. Probably some mismatch with the app id as ubuntu-app-launch-appids doesn't see it once
<ubptgbot> installed.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We are efficient 😎
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> GitLab’s Ultimate & Gold Plans Are Now Free For Open-Source Projects | It's FOSS … https://itsfoss.com/gitlab-free-open-source/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PacoIgnazioTaiboII please see the pinned message. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> @advocatux, You're right, @advocatux, it was just an update on the issue!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Sure, but the place for that is the forum 😉
<ubptgbot> <PacoIgnazioTaiboII> I'm sorry for the setback, thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> For FP2 on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: question: is anyone else having problems with the phone/mobile data connection? theindicator says it's fine, but over time it just stops doing anything.  no internet traffic, missing calls and text messages, can't dial out
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: i have to reboot for it to work again for a time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> is there some log i can pull up to see if it's hardware or software related?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dmesg? syslog? not sure where ofono logs to (if syslog or elsewhere), maybe something in `~/.cache/upstart/` for indicator-network logs, maybe other stuff in there too, not sure
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/GgH7kG0c … dmesg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://pastebin.com/3NLcw82y … syslog
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> coud someone be so kind to take a look and see what's going on?
<ubptgbot> <duotincta> Hi there, was updating the notes app, since it sad the new official version is in open store now. After installation there is no icon, find the app only in the open store list (my apps). No way to open it. I am on r3, 15.04, M10, FHD. Reinstallation did not help. Anyone found the same issue? Thx
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Blame @universalsuperbox
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duotincta, Delete the app and restart the phone.
<ubptgbot> <duotincta> Don't want to blame anybody, just want to go outside writing my novel in the summer sun. :) At least it was not me. ;) Thank you, Dalton. @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @duotincta, [Edit] Delete (uninstall) the app and restart the phone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, that won't fix a broken click package
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, But he will recover the app again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, no it will be uninstalled
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I did that and now I have the note app again
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you're saying the old version will work again because it's "newer" than the new version?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, Yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, does it show as an update, but only in open store app, or also in system settings?
<ubptgbot> <TobiasSchimpf> Yes I had exactly the same behavior when I updated the app. After rebooting the pbone the Icon came back but in open store it shows me that there is the update. Even there I cant see the icon
<ubptgbot> yas was added by: yas
<ubptgbot> <duotincta> @malditobastardo it works! First I turned off the tablet completely and the app did not appear. After reinstallation of the new one and deinstallation again and simple restart without shut down the old version came back. Thanky you very much!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, The open store likes downgrading or upgrading.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It just wants the user on its version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, but is behavior the same between app and system-settings?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee system-settings never offered a downgrade for me while OpenStore does that. I wouldn't mind if it allowed me to downgrade to the OpenStore version of the app but it shouldn't show up the same way as updates - perhps not show up at all on the main screen and only be visible in the app detail page.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well this wasn't actually a "downgrade" in that sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but yes, sounds like an issue in open store app
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> If I install a newer version of an app then OpenStore does the same. And considering the truncated version number in the latest Notes package it can be seen as a downgrade - and OpenStore sees it as that - based on the message it show's on the app page.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, it's a bug, because click doesn't really support downgrades
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but there's also a bug in click, because really the version number the developer provides is supposed to be mostly irrelevant, and just a visual indicator
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Hmm, I didn't know that. Anyway, aren't both OpenStore and system-settings checking for updates based on the version nubers?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the unfortunate complexity of click casues some issues like this to be unavoidable in certain cases
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well system-settings was (i think probably still is) using the dpkg version comparison to determine if something is an update or not
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> dpgk? Can dpkg compare click package versions or ota updates?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a library that provides the version comparison algortithm as part of its API
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> basically the same as running `dpkg --compare-versions "0.1.1" eq "0.2.2"` for example
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @dohbee, wasn't that an attribute of snaps? click is still deb structured underneath
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sergiusens, it's an attribute of both. the click format itself is based on deb tools, but the "is it an update" from the store was always meant to be based on the published revision, not the version string
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee Thanks for the info, I had no idea :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the whole having different installed versions for different useres and such stuff creates some extraneous complexity in click, and we used the dpkg version comparison on the client side mainly because we expected developers to expect that behavior and that we expected developers to not upload a new package with a lower version st
<ubptgbot> ring :)
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> so this is a problem of having two sources of truth, as open store wants its published revisions and system settings thinks its different?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think open store is treating as a downgrade based on the version string, according to what @zubozrout just stated
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i think it's expecting that to work correctly underneath in click, and it's not
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, you could never upload a click package with older version number to the Canonical store and you can't do it in the OpenStore either. So the version number should be reliable information for upgrades - unless you have elevated rights and can create a new revision with lovers version number as in case of Notes today :)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, you could never upload a click package with older version number to the Canonical store and you can't do it in the OpenStore either. So the version number should be reliable information for upgrades - unless you have elevated rights and can create a new revision with lover version number as in case of Notes today :)
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Well, you could never upload a click package with older version number to the Canonical store and you can't do it in the OpenStore either. So the version number should be reliable information for upgrades - unless you have elevated rights and can create a new revision with lower version number as in case of Notes today :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, well then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> would be good to fix the underlying issues at some point, though
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Regarding the broken online accounts in apps Contacts app (so far the only working app) doesn't work either now on Xenial.
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> (Photo, 800x450) https://irc.ubports.com/OIJTlX0c.png Good News! GitLab’s Paid Plans Are Now Free For Open-Source Projects … —> https://kutt.it/opengitlab
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> yep, we have see several times ;)
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but cool news
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Hasbreak, this is OT here. Off-top should go to @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> pleeease don't spam the supergroup with unrelated links. read the pinned post
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> (Sticker, 512x483) https://irc.ubports.com/ZT7LnCbF.webp
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> @vanyasem, The pinned post is about moving to gitlab, so it's rather a related link for this project..
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Regarding the broken online accounts in apps Contacts app (so far the only working app) doesn't work either now on Xenial. … Edit: I was about to update this report: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/589 but after I launched the Contacts app the foruth time or something like that it suddenly started working aga
<ubptgbot> in. But I did removed my original Google account and re-logged in again in the meantime.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Hasbreak, no, it's not. the pinned post says that we're NOT making a decision yet. this link is totally unrelated. please, don't spam the supergroup
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Hasbreak, the related place to post it is in the forum, as was already stated the last time someone posted that in here
<ubptgbot> <Hasbreak> How is that spamming, it's only a few messages.. ughh, whatever
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and as the pinned message says, we're not switching
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even if it was on topic, we don't need everyone in the chat posting the same link
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> I've a git 'etiquette' question. When I update a PR after feedback, should I `git commit --amend` and `git push --force`?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> bump?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: For FP2 on 15.04
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: question: is anyone else having problems with the phone/mobile data connection? theindicator says it's fine, but over time it just stops doing anything.  no internet traffic, missing calls and text messages, can't dial out
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: i have to reboot for it to work again for a time
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: https://pastebin.com/GgH7kG0c … dmesg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: https://pastebin.com/3NLcw82y … syslog
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Fwd from YougoChats: coud someone be so kind to take a look and see what's going on?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, did you toggle flight mode in there?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> yes, to trigger some eventmaybe
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it just told me "no sim card" after that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> did switch AP mode on, and then off at some point?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> AP=flightmode?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> then yes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, wifi host
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ok. yes i did, to get it out of the way and test mobile data connection
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> wifi usually keeps working
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would say reboot, and let it fail, and don't do such things trying to "fix" it, then check the logs, just so they're a bit cleaner and easier to find a problem if it's something being logged
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot of noise i nthe syslog there, because of all those events
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ok. i figgured i'd try to trigger events, but that doesnt help, i see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure, once you've determined that doesn't help though, it's just noise in the logs :)
<ubptgbot> <dohniks> @dohniks, nope thats not how it works :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> rild / ofono log is probably worth more. Syslog has nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, ofonod logs to syslog i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably rild does too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I dont think so, never saw this on the phone. Also, logs get deleted too early, so you miss lots of infos there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> dunno who put the truncation to minutes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> also the app logs are a joke 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's obviously "ofonod:" entries in that syslog
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, the issue is likely something that bubbles up from kernel, and maybe everything looks fine in userspace, but one of the log messages from kernel side could be revealing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but given the "indicator looks fine, but network is just not working" comment, i expect indicator logs won't be helpful either
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> well,just our luck, the fp2 is at it again
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> do you prefer pastebin or just send the text files?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> syslog is 15MB, goes back for hours and hours
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ... aand the fp2 reboots on its own. got the logs out just in time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> doesn't matter to me, but i probably won't be able to figure out the issue either. i don't really know much about the telephony layer, or the fp2 oddities
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and don't have an fp2
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ok. thanks for looking though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Flohack are you willing to ive it a go?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> syslog and dmesg
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PV7Z0gXP.txt
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/30zT0Ltk.txt
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I personally cannot tell anything from this ;)
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey guys. I want to start building an app for UT. I currently run an elementary OS on my PC. Is there a way to start building the app (Web app in a wrappe...not the QT version) without the ubuntu SDK?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> clickable
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Ok wow
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> guys and gals, I'm having an issue on my Nexus 4 (15.04). I used to have LTE enabled but now I can't, and setup only shows 2g or 3g as options...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, did you update radio firmware?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Not that I know of...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, so settings on UT only shows 2g/3g, and doesn't have an LTE option, though LTE may still work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but on nexus 4, google explicitly disabled LTE in a radio firmware update, at one point, so if you have newer firmware it won't work
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> is there anybody from helsinki here?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, but I had the LTE firmware before, I changed it when this had android and it carried over to this ubporta install... Until a few days ago
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you using 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> No, 15 still
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay yup that's weird
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Is there a way to signal the system  to try to use LTE?
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 3.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have a theory though... Can you reboot to recovery then plug your device into a PC? Then, run … `adb shell mv /data/android-data /data/android-data.old`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And reboot
<ubptgbot> XarpSanty was added by: XarpSanty
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mymike00, There is a Finnish group
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> thanks but I'm italian... I'll be in helsinki for a while, so I wanted to know if I could meet someone here...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @UniversalSuperBox, Let's try...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, there is an ofono config thing but i forge the exact details
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if you select 2g/3g it should use 4g if available
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @UniversalSuperBox, I got the dented wheel on the upper network menu and "no sim" now... But it does that when I'm low on battery, so I'll charge up and say
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Disregard that: I'm back at 3g ("H")
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i thought H was 2.5g and H+ was 3.5g or something
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Beats me...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, either one is 4g/L
<ubptgbot> fliperama00 was added by: fliperama00
#ubports 2018-06-08
<ubptgbot> wname was added by: wname
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @fliperama00 and @wname … Check here for more about UBports … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Hi all! Do someone successfully use uFTP?
<ubptgbot> winniethepool was added by: winniethepool
<ubptgbot> <winniethepool> Hi guys, I would like to maka a donation with bitcoin but link is broken
<ubptgbot> <winniethepool> How can I donate with bitcoin ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> any chance we get qml-module-qtwebengine in xenial builds by default? I wanna try the new browser but I'm out of space :(
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> That's a good idea (to my mind at least) - I'll open an issue and ask for it.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, even though the new browser won't be in the next OTA, at least it'll be easier to test it and make it better … unless it'll impact other things in the system?
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I opened an issue https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/659 … There could be lots of reasons not to do it,  I see there's another issue about the image sizes getting a bit large for example, but at least once the issue is up it should be considered. (if it wasn't already).
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I noticed that the image is getting large
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I install stuffs on my rootfs and in xenial I was only able to install qtcreator and it's already full
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> in vivid, I remember installing quite a lot before running out of memory
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Hey guys. So this group has been great help for me :)  So one more question. Is there a way to use hardware services (camera, GPS, battery status, network status etc...) when building an app using clickable html? (From my research cordova for ubuntu touch is no longer a thing)
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, would be easier to just include qml-module-qtwebengine in the click for now then no one has to go reszing partitions to squeeze it in and it won't impact rootfs size.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Obviously once webapps are using it and what not it should be in the rootfs but for now in the click would be fine
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Furnace McOven, I would have thought you could use features of the browser for that `navigator.geolocation` , `navigator.onLine` etc as html apps just run in a chromeless browser
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> Thank you, I'll look into those (weren't they the standards proposed by mozilla). Hopefully the camera is also included
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> For camera access i've previously been able to do `<input type="file" accept="image/*" capture="camera" />` to use the camera on iOS and android. I haven't tried on UT before though
<ubptgbot> <Furnace McOven> @DanChapman, I'll try that, thank you for your prompt response
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @DanChapman, I agree with you, that will do 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Until a qt update in rootfs anyway
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @winniethepool, Hey, thanks for your support! Looks like the bitcoin: link is correct on https://UBports.com/donate is correct. Is it not working for you?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @winniethepool, [Edit] Hey, thanks for your support! Looks like the bitcoin: link on https://UBports.com/donate is correct. Is it not working for you?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone tried the mycroft demo? … nothing happens on my nexus 5 16.04 when I say "Hey MyCroft" :(
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Javacookies, SOunds like it's working then 😆
<ubptgbot> rupansh was added by: rupansh
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> Hello I am trying to port ubuntu touch to Redmi 3s. I compiled successfully but when I run rootstock-install, I got this error in the end - tar:short read … after that i got a message of cleaning up.  … When I tried to boot, the screen was black. It got detected in dmesg but I didn't see any RNDIS connection
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> [Edit] Hello I am trying to port ubuntu touch to Redmi 3s. I compiled successfully but when I ran rootstock-install, I got this error in the end - tar:short read … after that i got a message of cleaning up.  … When I tried to boot, the screen was black. It got detected in dmesg but I didn't see any RNDIS connection
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Javacookies, ask about beans
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> should i wipe system and try again?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rupansh, Did you try to provide a custom busybox binary?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @UniversalSuperBox, using the -b option>
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wiping won't be necessary. You can join @ubports_porting for more people who work with porting.
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> i got this error-  umount: can't umount /data/recovery/system/: No such file or directory
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @UniversalSuperBox, ok i will join
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rupansh, Oh, a reboot is necessary then
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> ok! i will reboot and try!
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> did you mean rebooting my pc or the phone?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> as rebooting my phone didn't do the job. Nvm i will reboot my pc
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, at UT we care about your privacy!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> at least make him say "I refuse to answer you. Privacy is the utmost important things to us" :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Mycroft! Sudo turn on your mic!!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> "i'm afraid i can't let you do that, Phablet"
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> #gsi
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies, Is the app running and did you turn on the switch?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If mycroft recognizes the wake word it makes a soud to signalize it is listening.
<ubptgbot> krushndayshmookh was added by: krushndayshmookh
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @krushndayshmookh, Welcome, Krushn! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Do we have a group for porting? I remember someone mentioning it a few weeks ago
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @jonny, nope, nothing happens … do I need accent? LOL … i have neutral accent
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> should it ask for mic permission? it didn't for me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would expect so
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies, It is unconfined
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Do you have ssh enabled?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, that's what I'm checking...how do you do that again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jonny, 'unconfined' profile doesn't automatically give microphone permissions. trust-store is not just apparmor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's another ACL
<ubptgbot> <krushndayshmookh> Are there any porting guides for mediatek?
<ubptgbot> <krushndayshmookh> Specific to mt6582 would be helpful.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @dohbee, I dont know then
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies, ITs in the ubports docs
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay … there's this issue about the microphone … https://github.com/hummlbach/mycroft/issues/5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> okay got it working!....I mean to get what is expected which is crashing the phone LOL
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Javacookies, Use polite uk accent like the queen.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Say 'rightio!' when command complete
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Top hole ol' man
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies, 😄
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Hey everybody. I am in Portugal Lisbon with my German smartmobil sim card and not able to activate roaming. Switch is greyed out. Someone an idea for help?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, Probably the provider. Some insist that you have to be roaming at the time you left or 'notify' and get permission …
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> My wife has the same provider and she activated roaming...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, Maybe she activated when still in Germany? Swap SIMs and see what happens?
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> No, she activated also here in Portugal . but anyway I try her sim. Good idea. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Tell us how the story ends 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A strange bug if it is a bug
<ubptgbot> <lommeke> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my new Nexus 5, but I always get the error "ADB push error: cannot stat ''C:\\Users\me\Appdata\Roaming\ubports\pool/ubports-e5cf0885f061c9615932cf863a43f65d8590aa71027315ad71999252ce118868.tar.xz' ' : No such file or directory" at the installation program. Anyone has any idea what's going on?
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> @Stereofont, I will. But due not having a needle to get out the sim from the redmi 3s I am not able to check atm
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> @Stereofont, [Edit] I will. But due to not having a needle to get out the sim from the redmi 3s I am not able to check atm
<ubptgbot> <fliperama00> @lommeke, I got something similar to it. Try an older version of the installer
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @lommeke, Try 0.1.9 version https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/tag/0.1.9-beta
<ubptgbot> <lommeke> @fliperama00 @popescu_sorin Thanks guys,  it worked that way!
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @bastos777, Try with your wife's ear ring 🙈
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Instead of this I copied by hand all apt settings and now it wirks ☺😎
<ubptgbot> <bastos777> Thanks you all.
<ubptgbot> <fliperama00> By the way, how is going anbox for nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <fliperama00> Last time I checked the documentation, there is no instructions to install anbox on it
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i think anbox only works on bq m10 and pro 5
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it has issues on qualcom chips
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, anbox is not a priority at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @bastos777, 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee if I may ping you, might you know how UT handled the momentum on Flickables? It's hard-coded to really slow at our high DPI but previous versions handled it cleanly.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Qt 5.9.5 ended up messing it up so we're at really slow now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know of any special change there. i'd guess they'd be in ubuntu-ui-toolkit if there were. i thought the Flickable was all stock QML though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is, that's what's interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, can you reproduce the issue with something that's only using Flickable and no ubuntu components?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like, just make a qml with a flickable and a list with a bunch of images or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, my nexus 4 is not especially responsive to touch sometimes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ui updates in system-settings are extremely slow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I can't. Pure QtQuick works fine.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, system-settings just kind of froze up
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Where?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> downloading the system update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it wasn't updating the progress bar, and after the download was finished in background, it just kind of sat there like at 60% or something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and tapping on pause didn't stop the download or change the ui to resume as expected
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wow, this scrolling does suck
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's in Ubuntu.Components it seems... yay?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, i don't have a thing on my device that's pure qml without ubuntu components, so i can't verify that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here, Jan made it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w6WYMPFng3/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> qmlscene with `desktop_file_hint`, you know the drill
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh and `QT_SCALE_FACTOR=8` if you want
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so on my nexus 5 which has an older image, scrolling seems much smoother generally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but file manager is still crap at scrolling
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. The issue definitely became global after the 5.9.5 transition.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fuck my life. now my bluetooth on my workstation has apparently just up and died
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what the hell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Calm down
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> gnome-control-center bluetooth took forever to start, and it says bluetooth is on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but mouse is disconnected
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's just gnome isn't it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is not the offtopic group
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/fTamZqc6.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ♥️🙊😊😍😃🗣😒🤗😁😁😄😇
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh oops. i thought i was in ot
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Feel free to rescind previous comments 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have no mouse
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and deleting the messages won't really provide any benefit, since they aren't deleted from matrix or irc
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Ah. Not a mirror then? That means they get all the spam?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Noted. I didn't know that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well you can't delete IRC messages because of the way it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Basically
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, you could theoretically have a client that could do it, via some special command, but it'd still only work for people actually using that client. if any other clients connected to the channel, they wouldn't necessarily support it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Oh well, using the tools in Telegram still seems useful. Far more users come on here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> But this too is drifting OT 😃
#ubports 2018-06-09
<ubptgbot> pinkmothra was added by: pinkmothra
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pinkmothra, Hello Daniele, … You can find out more about UBports here … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont Why is Anbox no priority as everywhere on the internet you can read Anbox is comming to UT from last year?
<ubptgbot> <ixavier> @Xray2000 Anbox is still on the list, but anbox only works on xenial. We must finish the transition first, then we can work on the rest of the things.  … We're taking efforts to release OTA-4 next month :)
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Xray2000, As a developer with time to spare, maybe you can help out in some way? Your Sailbook app is working great!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, In addition, the conflict with Qualcomm processors is odd and was unexpected. At the moment, the only success has been with Ekynos and Mediatek
<ubptgbot> <JeffiG> @UniversalSuperBox when will the Albanian language be integrated, I translated everything except ubports documentations.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ixavier, Ok thanks it was just a general quiestion now we know ;)
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> @Stereofont, Aren't they closed source?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @TomasOqvist, Tomas, this is a bit to mutch for me....
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ixavier, [Edit] Ok thanks it was just a general question now we know ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rezybleezx, Actually Mediatek is more closed but there is some feature of the architecture of Qualcomm which messes up the graphics
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, I hope you guy's can solve this...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, The difficulty is with Ubuntu itself I think. We can only use the templates already provided. Swiss French, Turkish and Bulgarian have just been implemented
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Xray2000, Difficult to search for something when you don't know what it is…
<ubptgbot> <JeffiG> @Stereofont that means wasting time for me 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, I understand the frustration. For some infrastructure things we have to wait for work to be done by other groups, such as KDE or Debian. We are not self-sufficient
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, I have forwarded your concerns to the language group
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Stereofont, Well i think with some time you will found it, i was not able anymore to buy here a PRO 5 so not many choice i have to go to the oneplus one....
<ubptgbot> <JeffiG> @Stereofont Thanks for the explanation, but I worked really hard, but it was worth it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JeffiG, We are of course always open to creating an Albanian group, when there are enough users
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Not entirely, but we will solve the language packs issue after ota 4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Well, there are at least two I guess. I would join that group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JeffiG, No, the translation work is appreciated. 👍
<ubptgbot> <pinkmothra> @Stereofont, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Video, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/LQbLDge1.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> There is a difference between video and audio. I captured it with OPO and 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I have this on both OPOs here.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Video, 8s) https://irc.ubports.com/VrBlJazw.mp4 Lagged
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Perhaps your table is made with echo-logical wood? 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you checked if it's a known issue? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Wow, there are now a lot of xenial apps in Openstore. I've got every needed app now working. However still no working Camera in N4..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> It is so close to move daily with it..
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/662
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @samitormanen, http://blog.bhdouglass.com/openstore/ubuntu-touch/2018/06/08/openstore-xenial-support-phase-3.html
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 👍
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Does anyone have working gps in N4 xenial?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Mine is kind of working, except it shows my location 20km off..
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How long has it been since you got the lock?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 5minutes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It can take up to 20 to get a precise location
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Oh, ok.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Maybe i wait then a bit more 😆
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @UniversalSuperBox now it got real location. You were right. 😁👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> It's like fine wine.... you must let it sit in the open air for a few minutes before enjoying.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> 😁
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Now, the camera app is only thing what doesnt work. Is here anyone who has N4 xenial and Camera working?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I don't think so the same happens with hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, can you reproduce this bug? https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/514
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @ixavier, How do I get anbox on xenial?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the elephant in the room...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> flash from the past! welcome back nick ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To actually answer your question, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @lastdon82, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> your service is top shelf, Dalton. … Except.... you didn't answer it.  You gave him a link and were there not 'massive issues' with 'qualcomm' or something?  My understanding of much is limitied but it sounded like Anbox was having notable challenges?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> or... can we actually install it with xenial on all these UT supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @UniversalSuperBox, I have pro5 with xenial installed.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that'll do it!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But mobile data might not work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> throws shade at @mariogrip
<ubptgbot> <jstmee> 👨‍👨‍👦
<ubptgbot> lolmanlol was added by: lolmanlol
<ubptgbot> <lolmanlol> Hello. Does Ubuntu touch on the Galaxy tab4 (sm-t331)?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It touches everyone who uses it. But sadly it is not available for that device.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @lolmanlol, This is the supported devices list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @lolmanlol, Marvell chipset. I don't think that has been considered by anyone
<ubptgbot> <lolmanlol> ok . bye
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👋
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there a doc somewhere on tethering UT? Not reverse-tethering.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So you're looking to...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> probably tether net from phone to pc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, i have no idea what you're asking. "tethering" is the "normal" thing one asks how to do on phone. mentioning "reverse-tethering" makes for a very confusing question
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, hmm, indeed my phone rebooted when i opened camera, after a few seconds
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Can you get `/proc/last_kmsg`?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Connect my laptop to the internet through UT. I'm at SELF and I can't connect from my laptop but my phone is connected fine lol.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Alright, that would be useful on that ticket
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, are you using the wifi hotspot?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, There is a doc on reverse-tethering and that's not what I want so I added that to avoid confusion.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/advanceduse/reverse-tethering.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> reverse-tethering is using your computer's Internet connection for your phone
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> the other one is just to configure a hotspot, no?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i presumed as much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but the wifi in my nexus 5 is fried, so i kind of need that to test stuff on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i didn't realize you could tether as such over usb back via the PC
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I thought the hotspot was only for data?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> your laptop doesn't have wifi?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have to enable `rndis` gadget service on the phone, to get usb tethering
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are you using networkmanager?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, It does but I can't connect to their WiFi for some reason
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then when you enable rndis on the phone, it should show up as a network device for networkmanager, but maybe you need an additonal back end bit for it, i don't recall
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it "just works" in ubuntu anyway
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, I'll just use data for now. I only need it for a few minutes
<ubptgbot> <amolith> How would I enable it for later?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `android-gadget-service enable rndis` on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well, i copied the log to my home dir on the phone, and then mtpd crashed or something, and i can't use adb/ssh any more, even after a reboot :-/
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Where can I find the rest of this information so I don't bug you with questions?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> last time i used that (been a couple years now i guess), all i had to do was enable rndis on my nexus 5 and bam it just worked
<ubptgbot> <amolith> What do you mean it just worked?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean on ubuntu, with the phone plugged in, i ran that command on the phone, it appeared as a network device in networkmanager, and it automatically connected to it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @amolith, You can take a look to that old guide gurucubano did https://gurucubano.gitbooks.io/bq-aquaris-e-4-5-ubuntu-phone/content/en/chapter4.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox hmm, i wonder if it's a bug in the camera app itself?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, managed to get the log attached finally
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What have we here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/XpLW0av8.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> using real ssh instead of usb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Of course "about" doesn't actually work when you aren't using system-image to install
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Oh9z05y8.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There.
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @advocatux, Does this work with every phone/kernel or are there special requirements (driver etc)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @unknown, the phone has to support rndis, i guess
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Okay thank you
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Seems likely
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Thanks for that info, @dohbee. We'll have to check again in a few days once camera-app is a click rather than a deb
<ubptgbot> <Jana> Hi, can someone give me a link to the german ubports group?
<ubptgbot> <anhedon> https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <Jana> Thank you
<ubptgbot> joshim was added by: joshim
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Is the calendar app working under xenial? The app starts and crash.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Waldbursche, You have an all day event. It's failing to load those
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Memory violation... That's all we know
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> okay
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> It's better so. This gives me more free time without calendar 😅
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Waldbursche, The app works, but can't sync with gmail account.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it just doesn't work when you have all-day eventd. Online accounts are a separate issue
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @UniversalSuperBox, Agree. And i have only my nextcloud-account to synchronize.
#ubports 2018-06-10
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @Waldbursche, It works fine on mine
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> @TomasOqvist, In my case when I try to sync, I get loads of accounts showing up
<ubptgbot> <lastdon82> I mean duplicate accounts
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/7ZbzX21x.png
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> I was shocked to see this in the morning
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> But then realized it was a virus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and that's why OT group exists :)
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome joshim !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <joshim> thanks @Bolly
<ubptgbot> <joshim> im using 16.04 dev but can't find an email client in open store
<ubptgbot> <joshim> what does everyone here use for imap email?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> dekko2 is still under dev for xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think the only option we have for now is using the webapp
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Whitch webapp?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the web page of your email service provider
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Ah okay. No way for me. I have a number of providers 😅  No problem with 1 device with xenial and 1 device with vivid.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> #Tweetdeck is nice.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche if you feel adventurous you can try to install Dekko2 vivid package on your xenial device
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Dekko2 vivid is currently installed but don't start
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, sorry then
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> i can wait. Ubports guys makes a good job 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's absolutely right :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've installed Dekko2 on xenial to see what happens and yes, it doesn't work https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wZ6dxJC7QY/
<ubptgbot> <joshim> okay thanks
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Can BrowserNext handle bookmarks currently?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Nope
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, wait, it seems you need to open a new tab to see the bookmarks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol but Gallery has dissapeared on the latest xenial revision 😅
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> There are two versions of the Galery app for me. The one from system settings having higher release number - doesn't launch. And the one from OpenStore which works.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/00EjD0qT.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Waldbursche ^
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Close the browser and reopen. The bookmarks are gone... 😅
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You're right, I would have sworn the bookmarks were still there the first time I restarted the browser 😆
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi folks. Does anyone know what audio format the built in ring tones and notifications are in?
<ubptgbot> hoh61 was added by: hoh61
<ubptgbot> Bianca was added by: Bianca
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> Guys. Any of you know if Kodi can be installed in UT?
<ubptgbot> <Marcos> I have seen Kodimote on the store but I understand is just a remote control
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Marcos, That is a great application of UT on rasp pi.... :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I only know oonly know remote also...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hmm mm...  @KrisJacewicz ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if someone were to bulid a click of it, i'm sure it could be installed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i think ogg
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That... Is good. I was hoping something like ogg. How about rephrasing question like this: could both ogg and flac be played by UT as ringtones and notifications if they ended up in OS as such?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall if flac decoder is installed
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> I have played flac on UT before. Quite certain.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, If you can play a file with media player or music player, it would work as a ringtone/notification sound.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that is a great way to test it if that's true.  and that's reall all i need. thanks!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I just realized that in file manager, if you press/hold to view the properties of a file, it's all cut off and you can't even see the format of the file (ie. .png, .flac, etc)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> FYI Ogg is confirmed playing just now in audio player so we will call that one 'off the list' and 'working'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> FYI Flac is also confirmed playing right now in media player
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> flac is quite large in size, but it does play yes
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> well.. not sure why but i just converted an OGG to a FLAC and the file output was nearly identical. in fact it was slightly larger as OGG. but then again, I think I made the OGG at maximum quality... yeah.. That's why...
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> @wayneoutthere, the behaviour of the dev file manager may be different
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> File Manager (dev branch)
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @hoh61 & Bianca  !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @exar_kun, yeah i feel little need to report bugs until i'm doing so on 16.04 but in case it's a quick/easy fix for someone developing now, there you have it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, bugs in apps are often not related to the underlying OS version
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> good point....  i always forget things like 'file manager' could be considered 'an app' but I guess all 'chunks' of the OS are 'app-like'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 'sub projects' within a larger one, if you will
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is a separate app, packaged as a click
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> Before I issue a bug report for the GPS on Pro 5 (xenial), I just want to check if there is one already. I get "GPE denied" everytime I am asked to give an app permission to access the GPS.
<ubptgbot> Trol_lol was added by: Trol_lol
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Trol_lol !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, wav is usual
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Or mp3 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/iR0fjirb.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> finally scrollbars in the browser!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it looks big though when scaling is small....it's small in normal phone scaling LOL
<ubptgbot> Giovisellan was added by: Giovisellan
<ubptgbot> Nicola_No_Tesla was added by: Nicola_No_Tesla
<ubptgbot> <Nicola_No_Tesla> Hello! I would like to try Ubuntu touch, but I can't find the devices supported list
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Nicola_No_Tesla, Try this one https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Xray2000, That's the old list and I don't know why it's still online. The official one is https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Nicola_No_Tesla see this ^
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, Oh i dont know that sorry...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Xray2000 no problem, it's not your fault. That page comes and goes, appears and dissapears, it's a nightmare 😆
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux, Ok i see...
<ubptgbot> <Nicola_No_Tesla> @advocatux, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Nicola_No_Tesla> Well my device isn't supported 😆 … Let's see if I can do something without getting a hardbrick … I'll tell you later
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What device is it?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, I never thought I'd like scrollbars on a phone, because space, but they're actually really great on Ubuntu Touch!
<ubptgbot> Christian Huber was added by: Christian Huber
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @PhoenixLandPirate, well actually I don't like the current scrollbar in the new browser but it's a start :) and yeah I agree, I really like the scrollbar in UT
<ubptgbot> <Nicola_No_Tesla> @advocatux, Kenzo, Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> some people is (were?) working on porting Xiaomi Redmi Note 4, Xiaomi Redmi 4X, and Xiaomi Redmi 2/Prime, but no Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro afaik https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+redmi
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Christian !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> In Ubports 15.10 is the 'dev' channel 16.04? Or do I need to reflash for 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Thinking of giving 16.04 a bash on my M10 tablet.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker, Nope, you need to install 16.04. You can do it keeping the previous content on your phone or removing it (wipe option)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, Thanks. I'll maybe give it a shot anyway. I've got nothing to lose on there anyway.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, it's perfect for testing and reporting bugs 👍
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, Is it pretty usable for just web browsing and email stuff?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It depends, there's a new web browser to try, but there isn't a Dekko2 for xenial yet
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Sounds grand. The current browser reloading pages when tab switching is a nuisance.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, How do I get the new browser? I've installed 16.04 and I still have the old one reloading tabs on switching.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> it's called WebBrowser Next, you can install it using the OpenStore app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> https://open-store.io/app/com.ubports.browserng
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> That was my next question: OpenStore has no images or apps listed...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> What UT version is running on your phone? What OpenStore version?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> 16.04 (r92)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and the OpenStore version?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Um... I load it up and look at which version is installed and it says its not compatible with my system. Installed version: none
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's weird, can you type this on the terminal `click list | grep openstore` ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Anyway, if you don't have OpenStore installed on your phone, download the xenial version from here https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and install it using the terminal `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted path_to_the_openstore.click`
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> openstore.openstore-team       2.40
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the latest
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> try and install it anyway?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Maybe... I don't know why your installed one isn't working
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker can you see any update waiting to be install on your phone?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Aw man. Solitaire is wonky too! It's the end of the world!  😄
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> lol
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> No updates
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> At least Sudoku works...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Neither on OpenStore nor System Settings > Updates?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW there's an issue with Gallery app now
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Yeah the Gallery app doesn't open
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> With E4.5 no. :(
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker, https://github.com/ubports/gallery-app/issues/65
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Any app I pick in OpenStore has screenshots, but no info
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Pulling down doesn't refresh anything
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Fresh install of 16.04
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> didn't wipe though (if that makes any difference)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> then maybe you have a cache problem. Delete the OpenStore cache and see if that's enough to solve your problem
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Is that through the file manager, or is there a menu for that?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The easier way is using UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> of course you can use the file manager or the terminal too
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> device/cache has /blobs /lost+found /recovery and a file called device-build
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No, it's in `.cache` what are you using to look for that?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> sorry, using file manager
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You have to check "show hidden files"
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> got it, but even unlocking file manager won't let me delete it. I think it'll need Terminal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you need to slide the file to the right
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and press the trashcan
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> still no difference.   😐
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> (to OpenStore)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> deleted both openstore cache folders. Opening OpenStore recreates them both
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Does your phone have a good Internet connection?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Yep. Full wifi connection. YouTube app plays videos no problem.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm I don't know why your OpenStore isn't working. I'll try to get help. Wait a sec
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Tried uninstalling Solitaire and it uninstalled fine by holding on the icon and uninstalling.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've asked some people that could know how to fix your issue. Let's see
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> In the meanwhile, can you delete the OpenStore cache again and reboot your phone?
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> OK. Restarting...
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Ahhh!
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Nope. Still the same.  😄
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> There's no rush on this. I'm just tinkering with it.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right, but now I want to know why it doesn't work as intended :)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Well, first: I'm a jinx  😄
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> I don't know if I could ask it here, but is there any FOSS alternatives for verdana?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the best attribute to be a beta-tester
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @rezybleezx not really (maybe DejaVu Sans)
<ubptgbot> <rezybleezx> Thank you and sorry for the trouble :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> np
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ronnietucker the wiser voice told me "re-install the app again" :)
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> @advocatux, using the command you mentioned earlier?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> what's the URL to the app?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from advocatux: Anyway, if you don't have OpenStore installed on your phone, download the xenial version from here https://open-store.io/app/openstore.openstore-team
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Fwd from advocatux: and install it using the terminal `pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted path_to_the_openstore.click`
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> do I download it to the tablet, or use that URL?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You need to download that app to your tablet using that URL :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and then run that command on your phone terminal
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I have to leave for 30 minutes or so. I'll be back
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> No rush. I'm about to head off to bed, so if I'll let you know how it goes.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> Thanks for all the help!
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/VxCXeqhr.png Tried the command and got this error.
<ubptgbot> <ronnietucker> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/9R2Az0py.png Even tried it with a SUDO for good measure.
<ubptgbot> <hoh61> @ronnietucker : did you try to reboot your device? surprisingly it helped for different issues, even for a lost open store. "https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/663"
#ubports 2020-06-01
<ubptgbot> <Robert Segovia> (Photo, 400x739) https://irc.ubports.com/aveq4EB8.png Amazing👌
<ubptgbot> krishur03 was added by: krishur03
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], How did you theme it like that?
<ubptgbot> Prakash Gajare was added by: Prakash Gajare
<ubptgbot> Jakov Ferko was added by: Jakov Ferko
<ubptgbot> omerready was added by: omerready
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Is it possible to use Mumble on UT, ie is there a client?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Is it possible to use Mumble on UT, ie is there a client or a way of getting it to work?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Is it possible to use Mumble on UT, ie is there a client or a way of getting it to work?, or am I way off the mark here.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> There is no Mumble client currently, though I'd like to see one for UT. It probably just needs a QML frontend.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @fredldotme [There is no Mumble client currently, though I'd like to see one for UT. It proba …], ok, thanks for letting me know.
<ubptgbot> gorushbman was added by: gorushbman
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> I really want to test Convergence 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @MrCoolAndroid [I really want to test Convergence 😄], you mean, connecting to external display? … convergence is a broad word in this community 😝
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> best device for that would be Nexus 5 since it supports wired external display support
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> And there's a way to connect to a external display via WiFi?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, but only few devices where it actually works. I believe it doesn't work on nexus 5. Also, it won't be a good experience anyway since there'll be too much input lag. It's only good for media consumption.
<ubptgbot> ravijain87 was added by: ravijain87
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [yes, but only few devices where it actually works. I believe it doesn't work on …], Do you know it wifi would work for Xperia? Or if there is a list of supported devices?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Generally, only ports with Android 5.0 and up are capable of streaming their display via Aethercast. I'm not sure if Nexus 5 falls into that category.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not really sure, personally I never got it working 😅
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Danfro [Do you know it wifi would work for Xperia? Or if there is a list of supported de …], Halium 7.1 ports probably should almost work fine, though I remember @peat_psuwit working on some kinks regarding on the FP2 Halium 7.1 port.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @fredldotme [Generally, only ports with Android 5.0 and up are capable of streaming their dis …], If I make a port of my device... It have Android 8.1
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @MrCoolAndroid [If I make a port of my device... It have Android 8.1], You should probably work on Halium 9.0 then, if you really want to port your device. Which device is that?
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @fredldotme [You should probably work on Halium 9.0 then, if you really want to port your dev …], Moto E5 Play version (pettyl), it have Android 8.1 but also it have GO, that will affect?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @fredldotme [Halium 7.1 ports probably should almost work fine, though I remember @peat_psuwi …], Thanks. If it is expected to work, I might try it when I get near a TV next time.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Danfro [Thanks. If it is expected to work, I might try it when I get near a TV next time …], I can't guarantee it though, it might require some changes.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Sadly, I don't have the hardware to look at it myself
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @MrCoolAndroid [Moto E5 Play version (pettyl), it have Android 8.1 but also it have GO, that wil …], Is there a LineageOS 16.0 port available for it?
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @fredldotme [Is there a LineageOS 16.0 port available for it?], I don't think so, this device doesn't have too much custom ROMs
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @fredldotme [Sadly, I don't have the hardware to look at it myself], Me too. 😆 Need to visit people with a TV or try the big one at work. But on the plus side, its a toy and nothing crucial. So I can wait or live without it.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @fredldotme [Is there a LineageOS 16.0 port available for it?], I don't think it's possible but, it's possible to dual boot with Android?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> We currently have no plans to support dual booting. This requires a lot of work.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Ok no problem
<ubptgbot> SpzjulienSupercowz was added by: SpzjulienSupercowz
<ubptgbot> <SpzjulienSupercowz> hello telegram apps is advable on ubuntu touch ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @MrCoolAndroid [I don't think it's possible but, it's possible to dual boot with Android?], it's not supported nor plan but if your device supports multirom then there's a chance
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @SpzjulienSupercowz [hello telegram apps is advable on ubuntu touch ?], Yeah
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @Javacookies [it's not supported nor plan but if your device supports multirom then there's a …], Then no haha
<ubptgbot> <SpzjulienSupercowz> @MrCoolAndroid [Yeah], cool thanks, i will order meizu 5 pro
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> What "popular" apps are available on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> cut the rope 😂 … but it's gone now  … nothing official … TELEports is the closest you'll get since it uses official API from telegram
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> WhatsApp? Telegram it's available I think
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> @MrCoolAndroid [WhatsApp? Telegram it's available I think], https://open-store.io/
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @wouter182 [https://open-store.io/], Nice thanks
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [cut the rope 😂 … but it's gone now  … nothing official … TELEports is the closest you …], That game, I liked it very much, it's a pity it is gone...any chance to recover it from the land of lost souls?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I believe it's just HTML-based but it was provided my real creator and proprietary I believe
<ubptgbot> ha6iz was added by: ha6iz
<ubptgbot> <ha6iz> how to install redmi 4x mobile in ubundu touch
<ubptgbot> <ha6iz> telll me plz
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Does video recording now work on the xperia X f5122?
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @ha6iz [how to install redmi 4x mobile in ubundu touch], https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3682/xiaomi-redmi-4x-santoni/2
<ubptgbot> <ha6iz> @lonerider_one [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3682/xiaomi-redmi-4x-santoni/2], thank you..
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> It's me or I think there's x86 version? No no wait, I'm wrong 😅
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Oh wait I just checked compatible devices and there is!
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> That means I can install it on a computer, or run it on Live USB?
<ubptgbot> FunnyGuyver was added by: FunnyGuyver
<ubptgbot> <FunnyGuyver> Hello I like Linux Mobile Stuff, be kind
<ubptgbot> <FunnyGuyver> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/eWMd0a7j.webp
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @FunnyGuyver [Hello I like Linux Mobile Stuff, be kind], Welcome.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TartanSpartan [I'll look through the other folders when I wake up to check what they have. If n …], Done that finally, just looks like some useful files in certain app's `HubIncoming` which I have backed up in case I don;'t have copies of them. Besides that and the Libertine container's rootfs, otherwise nothing much worth botherin
<ubptgbot> g to retain.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok now I'm going to upgrade this tablet to OTA-12, give that a quick spin, try out Anbox on the M10, then flash it to Android. It was definitely my Old Faithful for over three years :) but has been superseded by a newer model with better storage and an uncracked screen.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> @MrCoolAndroid [That means I can install it on a computer, or run it on Live USB?], Someone knows?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm just going to say I'm trying the App Drawer for the first time with an open mind, let's see how this goes.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not too shabby for starters.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> give it time. it'll grow on you and think of it as a child that will grow with time 😉
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't really have complaints so far :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This will only be a preview though, might take a lot longer for my main devices to be upgraded.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Tested and it looks like individual tab histories in Morph are still absent. I hope that will come in a QOL OTA, maybe 13 or 14?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if you often use a physical keyboard on your tablet then you'll love the app drawer
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan [Tested and it looks like individual tab histories in Morph are still absent. I h …], you mean the preview of each tab?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I do often use a keyboard so awesome then. Not sure if I can pull up the OSK though, need to play around with that.
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> (Photo, 1280x830) https://irc.ubports.com/2sT7cuWq.png Does Someone know how to make the root partition bigger by using the userdata?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No. Say you have Tab A at Reddit, navigate forward to Facebook, then to Google. Close Morph. Tab A will only keep the Google page in it's history. It needs to keep all of those browsed sites so we can navigate between the history. Maybe there was a bunch of articles on Reddit we want to go back to later.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (and that's why I *still* hold on to the legacy browser in my new M10 ;) )
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] (and that's why I still hold on to the legacy browser in my new M10 ;) )
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan [I do often use a keyboard so awesome then. Not sure if I can pull up the OSK tho …], there's an option to enable OSK even while a physical keyboard is connected. It's in the `Language & Text` or the keyboard icon in the login screen 😉
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan [No. Say you have Tab A at Reddit, navigate forward to Facebook, then to Google. …], oh I see, the feature was implemented in the old browser? didn't know that. That's necessary feature indeed
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It sure was, I think most users expect it for a browsing phone.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] It sure was, I think most users expect it for a browsing phablet.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Nspire [<reply to media>], what device? there are ways if the partitions are loopbacks instead of real partitions
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [what device? there are ways if the partitions are loopbacks instead of real part …], It is the oneplus one(Bacon)
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [what device? there are ways if the partitions are loopbacks instead of real part …], [Edit] It is the oneplus one(codename:Bacon)
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies how can I do these loopbacks?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Nspire [It is the oneplus one(codename:Bacon)], okay not sure if is similar to Nexus 5 but if you know what you are doing and know the risks. OTA updates may not work OR overwrite all your changes in the root and so on then I'll give a link in the forum. I believe there's one with commands
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> here it is, you're on your own. Don't blame me for anything 😂 … https://forums.ubports.com/topic/1729/set-partition-sizes-when-flashing/8?_=1591024402035
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [here it is, you're on your own. Don't blame me for anything 😂 … https://forums.ub …], Thanks a lot I will try it.
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Guys I can run Ubuntu Touch on a x86 computer? Or it's just a.... I don't remember the name, where you can install it in the Terminal, Unity 4?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MrCoolAndroid [Guys I can run Ubuntu Touch on a x86 computer? Or it's just a.... I don't rememb …], yes and no. there is an amd64 qemu image that can run. but it's nowhere near the same as running on a phone right now
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> I was reading in Ubuntu Touch page and I readed that's not compatible but you can install Unity 4 I think
<ubptgbot> Florine Green was added by: Florine Green
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [here it is, you're on your own. Don't blame me for anything 😂 … https://forums.ub …], it does not help to me after following the instructions and rebooting the root partition has the same size
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you tried the command with lash?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> does the size changed from just 2GB?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why do you think you need to resize the rootfs?
<ubptgbot> <ravijain87> Hi all, new to the group. Haven't installed Ubuntu Touch as I don't have a device that supports it but keeping an eye as I like the direction that Pinephone is moving and hoping for development on the hardware scene as that shows there is a place for Linux based phones. 🤞🏽🤞🏽
<ubptgbot> Jacob Kophamer was added by: Jacob Kophamer
<ubptgbot> <Jacob Kophamer> I noticed there are several versions available for Sony Xperia. What is the possibility of one of these working with and Xperia XA2 (H3123), or getting this phone supported?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [Does video recording now work on the xperia X f5122?], It does work - if you use the gst-droid alternative camera version that is nit yet merged.
<ubptgbot> <bangiw4n> For asus max pro m1 please
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Jacob Kophamer [I noticed there are several versions available for Sony Xperia. What is the poss …], Another devices port will not work. If it can be unlocked someone would need to create a port for it. That requires a) that device and b) quite some time.
<ubptgbot> <Jacob Kophamer> @Danfro [Another devices port will not work. If it can be unlocked someone would need to …], That's what I expected, just had to check. I'll just get a phone that is already supported.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Jacob Kophamer [That's what I expected, just had to check. I'll just get a phone that is already …], Unless you want to try porting it yourself, that is the best thing to do. Unfortunately ever device needs to be ported on its own.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro [It does work - if you use the gst-droid alternative camera version that is nit y …], Thank you, I just purchased an X f5122 and Im excited to put UT on it.  Do you know how long this phone will be supported for?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [Thank you, I just purchased an X f5122 and Im excited to put UT on it.  Do you k …], I have got no idea. Alfred is still maintaining the port. I have got exactly the same phone. So hopefully for as long as my phone works. 😁
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro [I have got no idea. Alfred is still maintaining the port. I have got exactly the …], heheh, nice.  Fair enough.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> But the Xperias are quite popular amongst our German fellowers and those ports are quite new. So I guess it will be a while.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Great, thanks for the update.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Im currently on a Nexus 5 and am also unsure as to how long that'll be supported for.
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @wayneTBT [Thank you, I just purchased an X f5122 and Im excited to put UT on it.  Do you k …], Thats compact?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @anpok [Thats compact?], compact?
<ubptgbot> <waldbursche> Do anyone knows if there a port for Aquaris U in progress?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @wayneTBT [compact?], It means 'cool' to the cool kids. Like 'that new movie is compact man'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That was a lie btw
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Ah, ok, Im so not with it.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> hahaha, Ive been suckered. Ok.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That was my daily contribution to free software
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Btw nice work to community lately and high fives. Nearly 3k people here too. I remember celebrating 1k :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Like openstore.. How awesome is that?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @anpok [Thats compact?], Nope, thats just X nothing added but UT. 😉
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @wayneoutthere [Like openstore.. How awesome is that?], Very awesome. We have a great bunch of people here :)
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Jacob Kophamer [I noticed there are several versions available for Sony Xperia. What is the poss …], @fredldotme maybe for you?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @wayneoutthere [It means 'cool' to the cool kids. Like 'that new movie is compact man'], I mean the compact version..but nm i constantly mix the device numbers
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @Jacob Kophamer [I noticed there are several versions available for Sony Xperia. What is the poss …], That would be a halium 8/9 story... I have one of those..but mit allowed to brick it
<ubptgbot> Carl Sakamoto was added by: Carl Sakamoto
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> The UBports community is compact, man.
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [have you tried the command with lash?], What do you mean with lash?
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @Javacookies [does the size changed from just 2GB?], No, saidly it is still 2gb
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @dohbee [why do you think you need to resize the rootfs?], So installiert more packages an Anbox
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nspire [So installiert more packages an Anbox], apt is not a generally supported method for installing things in UT. Libertine is the supported method for installing legacy apps and CLI tools if you need them. You shouldn't need to resize the image to install anbox either
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @dohbee [apt is not a generally supported method for installing things in UT. Libertine i …], Yes, but last time i just installed Anbox und some packages in Libertine an the root partition get 99% filled and from that point much stuff didn't work.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nspire [Yes, but last time i just installed Anbox und some packages in Libertine an the …], libertine doesn't install things in the root partition, it's a container. also, anbox is itself not very large, so will fit fine. the root image is already pretty much full as it is. You can bind mount apt cache and lib dirs to have that written ou
<ubptgbot> tside the rootfs, which will avoid immediately running out of space, or just download the deb for setting up anbox and use `dpkg -i` to install. the android image itself used by anbox is not in rootfs either.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anbox is quite experimental, and libertine is also still pretty experimental, so things breaking were probably more related to that than the loopback image itself being "full"
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> @dohbee [libertine doesn't install things in the root partition, it's a container. also, …], But why can't I just reduce the size of userdata to get more storage available for any partition which went out of memory?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nspire [But why can't I just reduce the size of userdata to get more storage available f …], you can do whatever you want of course, but it's not supported, and will cause problems with updates and such. the rootfs is readonly for a reason
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> But what is the reason for that big userdata partition?
<ubptgbot> <Nspire> Maybe there is something what I didn't get now.😁
<ubptgbot> Dazen5 was added by: Dazen5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Nspire [But what is the reason for that big userdata partition?], for storing your data?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, UT does not alter partition sizes from what the partitions are on Android, except for on the old retail devices, which had different partition sizing for the OEM Ubuntu Edition phones
<ubptgbot> Matt McClellan was added by: Matt McClellan
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> Is this where I need to go if I have issues?
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> Like technical issues 😉
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> Followed these instructions to the T and can’t activate VPN on my Nexus 5 with Ubuntu touch.   … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/vpn-on-ubuntu-touch-178
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> Says there were “no valid vpn secrets”
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> Any suggestions. Anyone else have this issue?
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> @Matt McClellan [Says there were “no valid vpn secrets”], I use the devel version and it keeps the password
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> What’s the devel version?
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> (Photo, 953x759) https://irc.ubports.com/i1j0ThRy.png
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> (Photo, 953x759) https://irc.ubports.com/QqDactRZ.png
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 241x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WTMo66hd.png Why isn't Redmi Note 4x (mido) included in the device list? Is it waiting for the stable version? while the Apha port is available?
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> @real_ysh [<reply to media>], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @IDCROW [<reply to media>], it's not a comprehensive list of every halium port that has been started
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose it is not yet in a state where the porter has made a change request to add it
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @dohbee [it's not a comprehensive list of every halium port that has been started], Okay, thanks, and I saw Halium entered the list yesterday afternoon 😄
#ubports 2020-06-02
<ubptgbot> mk_arya was added by: mk_arya
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/YYmL5eGy.png android users owned
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> if you don't know what tha tis
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] if you don't know what that is
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/q63d9etX.png
<ubptgbot> <jimdafoex> @mintphin [<reply to media>], Amazing
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm not very smart.  what is this and why is this amazing? :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> a new port? IIRC, that's a Xiaomi phone right?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh....
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> yes, the port has been out since last month.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @wayneoutthere [i'm not very smart.  what is this and why is this amazing? :)], It's the background that was supposed to crash Android devices.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Only that in Ubuntu Touch it's not crashing.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh! nice.
<ubptgbot> heatHaL was added by: heatHaL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> really? what kind of background is that? 8k? 😄
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> https://www.cnet.com/news/cursed-wallpaper-image-reportedly-crashes-samsung-google-some-other-phones/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> wow, what's up with that image? is it infected with something? perhaps something that only works on Android?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> i think so
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I should try this on my note 4 with android and UT
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> are you sure you'll try it? it crashes the phone and might need a reset 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> this was interesting, here's technical explanation … https://www.androidauthority.com/android-wallpaper-crash-1124577/
<ubptgbot> <ill_C0in> is the xperia ua2 plus suported?
<ubptgbot> IMESG was added by: IMESG
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> Is there stable version of UBports touch for Lenovo K8 Note or for Acer Liquid Z630S
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> What SoC?
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> sorry mintphin i am not techie, so  can you please expand what SoC is
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Processor.
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> MediaTek Helio P20 (MT6757) for Lenovo K8 Note
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Hm. Android version?
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> (Photo, 472x109) https://irc.ubports.com/V420CqAF.png
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> It can run LineageOS 8.1. You should be able to do a not so stable port.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> But a port anyones.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] But a port anyways.
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> will this be a valid url to access the lineage OS 8.1 https://download.lineageos.org/kuntao
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> no, you need a special build for your device
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> https://forum.xda-developers.com/k8-note/development/rom-lineageos-15-0-rom-lenovo-k8-note-t3914630
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> Thank you
<ubptgbot> Virginia Parrish was added by: Virginia Parrish
<bacardi55> Hi guys, I have installed Ubports on my pinephone and it works quite nicely, well done for the great work! Only blocker I have is the cellular data connection that don't work even though I see on the gitlab dedicated page (community-ports/pinephone) that it should (fresh install yesterday). Anything I'm missing or that should be done specifically for make it work?
<ubptgbot> nihilazo was added by: nihilazo
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> can gtk3/libhandy apps run on ubports devices?
<ubptgbot> lordhacker0727 was added by: lordhacker0727
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Hi
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> I'm new here
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> I wanna install Ubuntu touch on my phoen
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Is there anyone who can help me
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> what phone is it?
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> @nihilazo [what phone is it?], 10orG
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> ?
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Brand- 10or … Model- G
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Only available in india
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> ah
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Snapdragon 626
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> well, it isn't on the device list, so if you want to run ubuntu touch you'd have to port it
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> I want to port it
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Is there any guide available or will you guide me please
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> porting highly depends on the device and it's far beyond what I can do
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> maybe somebody else can help more
<ubptgbot> <lordhacker0727> Ok
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @lordhacker0727 [Ok], Hi! if you need help porting UBTouch there is the dedicated group. … Here's the guide. http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @anpok [Thats compact?], Ok, I get it now.  Am, Im not sure how many different flavours there are of the Sony Xperia X.  All I know is that it is the F5122 Model, which I believe is compatibe with UT.
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @maffeen [Hi! if you need help porting UBTouch there is the dedicated group. … Here's the gu …], @Halium for Halium porting … @ubports_porting for Ubuntu Touch porting
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @anpok [Thats compact?], [Edit] Ok, I get it now.  Am, Im not sure how many different flavours there are of the Sony Xperia X.  All I know is that it is the F5122 Model that I purchased, which I believe is compatibe with UT.
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @wayneTBT [Ok, I get it now.  Am, Im not sure how many different flavours there are of the …], Most of them are..and not all official yet
<ubptgbot> <anpok> Lacking someone to do the last step..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> But yeah you have a dual sim suzu
<ubptgbot> <Virginia Parrish> (Photo, 440x800) https://irc.ubports.com/RId03TFW.png yes
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ci1JIIVP.webp
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> Another crypto bot
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @Virginia Parrish [<reply to media>], @admin
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @Virginia Parrish [<reply to media>], @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> support CREATEIS was added by: support CREATEIS
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Hello
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> To garner attention on this issue, any thumbs up on it, the comment I wrote or writing a comment yourselves would be duly appreciated:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://github.com/ubports/morph-browser/issues/166
<ubptgbot> <prasadkumar013> @Javacookies [wow, what's up with that image? is it infected with something? perhaps something …], It's because of a color profile. Android renderer crashes
<ubptgbot> Dark764 was added by: Dark764
<ubptgbot> tnhem was added by: tnhem
<ubptgbot> BhaveshParihar was added by: BhaveshParihar
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @UniversalSuperBox on the italian ubports group, people are complaining that gstreamer bad plugins are not installed and default rootfs is not big enough to installed them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs?
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox on the italian ubports group, people are complaining that gstreamer bad plugins are not installed and default rootfs is not big enough to installed them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs? if licenses do not permit us to
<ubptgbot> ship images with codecs pre-installed and we don't let users touch the rootfs, how are they supposed to reproduce mp3/mp4/etc
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group, people are complaining that gstreamer bad plugins are not installed and default rootfs is not big enough to installed them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs? if licenses do
<ubptgbot> not permit us to ship images with codecs pre-installed and we don't let users touch the rootfs, how are they supposed to reproduce mp3/mp4/etc
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group people are complaining that gstreamer bad/ugly plugins are not installed and default rootfs is not big enough to installed them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs? if licenses
<ubptgbot>  do not permit us to ship images with codecs pre-installed and we don't let users touch the rootfs, how are they supposed to reproduce mp3/mp4/etc
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group people are complaining that gstreamer bad/ugly plugins are not installed by default, but rootfs isn't big enough to install them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs? if license
<ubptgbot> s do not permit us to ship images with codecs pre-installed and we don't let users touch the rootfs, how are they supposed to reproduce mp3/mp4/etc
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] @UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group people are complaining that gstreamer bad/ugly plugins are not installed by default, but rootfs isn't big enough to install them through apt. … I know we want to keep the rootfs as small as possible and we don't want users to touch it, but what about codecs? if license
<ubptgbot> s do not permit us to ship images with codecs pre-installed and we don't let users touch the rootfs, how are they supposed to reproduce mp3/mp4/ … also given the fact that the entire media stack is gstreamer-based (browser excluded), am I right?
<ubptgbot> uamoti was added by: uamoti
<ubptgbot> lowkeykarl was added by: lowkeykarl
<ubptgbot> <lowkeykarl> ayo
<ubptgbot> <lowkeykarl> how open source is the fp3 compared to the fp2 rn?
<ubptgbot> <lowkeykarl> I really wanna buy one, but I'm hesitant
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @dvorak [@UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group people are comp …], Can you link the Italian UBPorts group?
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @maffeen [Can you link the Italian UBPorts group?], t.me/ubportsitaliano
<ubptgbot> <maffeen> @dvorak [t.me/ubportsitaliano], Thx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dvorak [@UniversalSuperBox @Flohack @dohbee on the italian ubports group people are comp …], is this about the video issue on nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's a shame that several common desktop apps still won't launch in a Libertine container on OTA-12. Hopefully the display server issues can be resolved before too long.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sometimes it just seems like a crapshoot, e.g. on one device VLC or Firefox will launch, on another or perhaps just another installation, they won't. Shrug.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> xmir isn't really good. Hopefully once wayland works on all devices and xwayland works as well, it'll be better. And moving to 20.04 also means the apps that you can install will be mostly newer versions as well.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Very true and Focal will be most welcome.
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @Fuseteam ['pretty' is pretty subjective. what are you calling 'pretty'? the 'shorter than …], I was looking for this. Does anyone know how to auto hide the left bar on the new interface? My OCD is gnawing my mind.
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> Ubuntu customizing tool is not yet updated for this version...
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @dohbee [is this about the video issue on nexus 5?], nope, meizu 4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @per_sonne [I was looking for this. Does anyone know how to auto hide the left bar on the ne …], open an app 😝 … otherwise, no way right now to hide when no app is opened
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @dohbee [is this about the video issue on nexus 5?], [Edit] nope, meizu 4. user says vp8/9 videos work, only mp4/h26x/aac should not work I believe
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @waldbursche [I'm afraid it could lead some users away from ut if there are always changes of …], Some people like the left bar showing.  … Some people like the left bar hiding. … So, I came up with a brilliant (and modest) solution: … - let the users choose in the system settings. Autohide the bar when not running applications? "Checkb
<ubptgbot> ox" yes, no.  … Simple. … This will lead to 2 situations:  … User 1: "the bar is showing all the time! This makes me very happy!" … User 2: "i can choose to have the bar hiding, and I chose that option in the settings. So now, it hides. This makes me very happy!" … See? Everyone is happy now.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I get that but that also means there should be an option for everything which isn't good 😅
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> This is minor improvement, with great impact on user experience. It's not a slippery-slope applicable argument.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry but I don't much impact aside from aesthetic preference … it was actually hidden before but decided to show it when no app is open for discoverability pusposes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dvorak [nope, meizu 4. user says vp8/9 videos work, only mp4/h26x/aac should not work I …], odd. mp4/h264 should definitely work i think. does video recording not work either?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It is a minor change to user experience at the cost of extra code and extra testing: … * Testing the effect of both settings …   * on startup,  …   * after lock,  …   * when the last app closes. … * Is the setting displayed correctly? … * Are changes applied when the changed in the UI … ...
<ubptgbot> the “ https://xera.tech “ was added by: the “ https://xera.tech “
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> they're a crypto ad, spam.
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> gee... what tipped you off?
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> I'll give them credit tho... that's a really pretty site
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Video, 9s) https://irc.ubports.com/FVBakfea.mp4 I like doing this repeatedly just to see how smooth and snappy the app rotates and go the side stage and back 😁
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> is  this pinephone?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yup
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], Its libertine working or not yet?
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @Javacookies [yup], cool
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [Its libertine working or not yet?], haven't tried but I think not yet
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], all this without hardware support right?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> graphics*
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I believe it already has but the driver is continuously improving
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> awesome
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> also did you tweaked the clock speed as well?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> also, someone commented in the video that they found the issue and already being patched which will make the UI 2x smoother … let's see :D
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] also did you tweak the clock speed as well?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [also did you tweak the clock speed as well?], no, I'm not into that territory 😂
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> :P
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> regarding this: https://forum.pine64.org/showthread.php?tid=9832
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> because I was thinking this was an issue affecting all BH editions
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh I see, haven't tried that yet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you tried? which speed worked best for you?
<ubptgbot> harmanmatharu was added by: harmanmatharu
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I didn't yet, I am waiting for my UBports editions 😝
<ubptgbot> waemecaeshaerucae6625 was added by: waemecaeshaerucae6625
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I see 😁
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @dohbee [odd. mp4/h264 should definitely work i think. does video recording not work eith …], Asked, waiting for reply
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @Javacookies [sorry but I don't much impact aside from aesthetic preference … it was actually hi …], It's fine to have that for new users, I don't dispute it. … But as a regular user, give me a choice. … I don't like Apple products for a reason.
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @alan_griffiths [It is a minor change to user experience at the cost of extra code and extra test …], Well, if that's the case, forget what I said. We should just run a pure terminal, typing in commands and abandon any progress on GUI, because it implies work. I'm so sorry, what was I thinking!...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can personally say that's not something I can responsibly ask our paid developers to do in the short term. But if you'd like to make that option and get the tests ready, then propose it for merge I'd love to review it
<ubptgbot> <Matt McClellan> @real_ysh [<reply to media>], This didn’t work
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> (Photo, 956x1276) https://irc.ubports.com/ERdB0GdE.png
<ubptgbot> <tleppiniemi> PP update 38 does not boot?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [I can personally say that's not something I can responsibly ask our paid develop …], maybe also worth noting that we've had discussions about other possibilities for something less intrusive than a setting for people who think they need to stare at an empty background on a phone :)
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @dohbee [maybe also worth noting that we've had discussions about other possibilities for …], It's a choice. Choice being the keyword.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @per_sonne [It's a choice. Choice being the keyword.], every possible choice for something on a computer is not a system setting. nobody is preventing your choosing things. you are more than welcome to choose to implement something according too your choice, and UBports developers are also free to choose whether it is or isn't an appropria
<ubptgbot> te solution for the design of Ubuntu Touch and Lomiri
<ubptgbot> Softnext was added by: Softnext
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] I didn't yet, I am waiting for my UBports edition 😝
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> for example you can choose to apt upgrade UT, but developers determined that is a horrible solution for a phone
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> and it will almost certainly soft brick your phone
<ubptgbot> Linoj Thomas was added by: Linoj Thomas
<ubptgbot> <Linoj Thomas> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Linoj Thomas> All
<ubptgbot> <Sébastien> @per_sonne [It's fine to have that for new users, I don't dispute it. … But as a regular user, …], As Dalton said, you are free to contribute, which is something Apple doesn't allow you to. … It's hard work for sure (almost impossible for me), but nobody here will prevent you to do it. Nobody will blame you if you do it. Most people wou
<ubptgbot> ld be happy if you do it properly. … That's freedom, and it's nice to have it.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @per_sonne [I was looking for this. Does anyone know how to auto hide the left bar on the ne …], Fwiw @mateosalta made an app for that
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @IMESG [Is there stable version of UBports touch for Lenovo K8 Note or for Acer Liquid Z …], No, there is not
<ubptgbot> Herbert Figueroa was added by: Herbert Figueroa
<ubptgbot> realcpa was added by: realcpa
<ubptgbot> <realcpa> Can I install it on one plus 5t?
<ubptgbot> <realcpa> :D
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How does one sign in on Fluffy Chat? I'm seeing that you can input a username, phone number, ID servers etc but where is the password input?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Afterward iirc
<ubptgbot> <Herbert Figueroa> (Photo, 486x783) https://irc.ubports.com/LH7bfrNQ.png COOL
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> I'm trying to build a custom version of the settings app but I'm missing dependencies gsettings-qt and click-0.4. I installed gsettings-qt but it's still showing up as not found. Also click is not available in Arch repos. How can I install the dependencies?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Doing this so the About page shows correct values on Erfan's GSI.
#ubports 2020-06-03
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @per_sonne [I was looking for this. Does anyone know how to auto hide the left bar on the ne …], great minds think alike :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mintphin [Doing this so the About page shows correct values on Erfan's GSI.], not sure what isn't correct there, but afaik those devices aren't using system-image, which is probably related toit
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> They should get variables from ro.product.vendor.model instead of ro.product.model
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Because ro.product.model is halium.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> In the GSI at least.
<ubptgbot> Ed Snyder was added by: Ed Snyder
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @dvorak [Asked, waiting for reply], He retracted his problem :S
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @dohbee [odd. mp4/h264 should definitely work i think. does video recording not work eith …], He retracted his problem :S
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee [Afterward iirc], Hmm ok will check out tomorrow.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry if tangentially off-topic, but so I flashed Lollipop 5.1 to my 16GB M10. This model was circa 2015, right?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does anyone know if it can take Oreo 8, or is it only the newer 2018 model (32GB) which can do that? Not that it matters overly much, but yeah the ecosystem is very fragmented.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hopefully someone has tried to flash 16GB with one of these Oreo images:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.bq.com/en/support/aquaris-m10/support-sheet
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Hopefully someone has tried to flash 16GB with one of these Oreo images and can provide insight:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just verified, yes it does work! No need to stay on 5.1
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Just verified, yes it does work! No need to stay on 5.1.
<ubptgbot> ahmadaqua was added by: ahmadaqua
<ubptgbot> <Linoj Thomas> @Javacookies [yup], Hw much does this cost bro
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's the braveheart edition … $150 + shipping
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @mateosalta [great minds think alike :)], And genius minds would like the drawer to open too, not only the launcher. 😁
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I wonder if I can get my note 4 to do that same behavior
<ubptgbot> <drsushanth> @tleppiniemi [<reply to media>], I read about this on reddit is there any progress
<ubptgbot> SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 was added by: SomeIrrelevantPerson0000
<ubptgbot> <Linoj Thomas> @Javacookies [it's the braveheart edition … $150 + shipping], Cld u provide the site.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's sold out at the moment … https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-community-edition-ubports-limited-edition-linux-smartphone
<ubptgbot> <Linoj Thomas> @Javacookies [it's sold out at the moment … https://store.pine64.org/?product=pinephone-communit …], Im getting this response Forbidden … You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> @mateosalta [great minds think alike :)], A glimmer of hope. Thx, Matt!
<ubptgbot> Benjamin Fenninger was added by: Benjamin Fenninger
<ubptgbot> <Justus> Hello all, … i want to buy a Oneplus 3T and install UT on it. But im not sure if its better to choose a Onepluse One, in fact of the maturity? … Do someone use a 3T?  … Thanks a lot.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Justus [Hello all, … i want to buy a Oneplus 3T and install UT on it. But im not sure if i …], I use a OnePLus 3, it is quite mature. And superfast :) The main thing I'm missing is full camera support. Taking pictures work fine but end up tilted sideways when saved. Video does not work
<ubptgbot> <matv1> There's also Online Accounts which has bugs, that (I assume) the OP1 does not
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Justus [Hello all, … i want to buy a Oneplus 3T and install UT on it. But im not sure if i …], work in progress, a few bugs and i switched to xperia x performance, 3t cant take pics, and there was an echo on phone( maybe fix in progress?)
<ubptgbot> Deepak was added by: Deepak
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Video, 3s) https://irc.ubports.com/exw3twl9.mp4 would this behavior satisfy everyone? … news users will surely tap the screen if they wonder why the screen is empty 😄
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> That's not a problem.  … Default behaviour should be: left bar always on.  … Hides on app popping on.  … But for annoying guys like me: hiding when I don't need / want, by changing default setting. New users will always see the bar.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry but I really don't see having a setting happen unless someone who likes it propose a PR 😅 … anyway, that video is just a quick hack. It has issues
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> Btw, I guess a Nokia C7 symbian is not supported for Ubtouch, right? It's not on the supported devices list.
<ubptgbot> <per_sonne> Or is there a port going on somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [sorry but I really don't see having a setting happen unless someone who likes it …], Shirt and realistic summary. 👍
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [sorry but I really don't see having a setting happen unless someone who likes it …], [Edit] Short and realistic summary. 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @per_sonne [Btw, I guess a Nokia C7 symbian is not supported for Ubtouch, right? It's not on …], I don't think there's even a port for a symbian phone. I think all are android devices.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], I guess quite some people would be very happy. I would wish it would open the drawer. 😁 Tjats why there can be no settings for everything.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], [Edit] I guess quite some people would be very happy. I would wish it would open the drawer. 😁 Thats why there can be no settings for everything.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I believe 5-finger tap will open the launcher
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nope, it's 4 finger 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [nope, it's 4 finger 😉], True, forgot about that. Just tricky to fit them all on the screen. 😎
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @mateosalta [work in progress, a few bugs and i switched to xperia x performance, 3t cant tak …], That echo is weird cause I dont have that on the Oneplus 3.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> In fact echos have been reported on and off since as long as i can remember on ut. Device independent. Personally ive experienced on the N5 and Pro5 at least
<ubptgbot> <matv1> There have been numerous bug reports over the yrs that never seemed to fully nail the cause down
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Which makes think there is something else at play apart from device specific causes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> OnePlus 3 looked good in the video … and I didn't know it has 6GM of RAM … I would have bought one without much thinking if only it supports wired display out
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> in comparison, for those who are excited to get their pinephone UBports edition, here's what you can expect from UT, more or less 😄  … https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH3RbrwhNd8
<ubptgbot> Francisco Redford was added by: Francisco Redford
<ubptgbot> ahmad1alrahal1 was added by: ahmad1alrahal1
<ubptgbot> parasparihar5 was added by: parasparihar5
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> if anyone redmi note 5 pro you can use Ubuntu touch with Android dual boot ... i m using it right .... now
<ubptgbot> <mani9677> Anyone with Redmi 5a or Lenovo vibe P1 with Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @mani9677 [Anyone with Redmi 5a or Lenovo vibe P1 with Ubuntu touch?], you can try gsi in redmi 5a
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> can i install any kali Linux tool in my Ubuntu touch ??
<ubptgbot> <mani9677> @parasparihar5 [you can try gsi in redmi 5a], Thanks
<ubptgbot> cybercow was added by: cybercow
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I love people with original nicknames.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> [Edit] I love people with original nicknames. :D
<ubptgbot> <cybercow> 👋
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @parasparihar5 [can i install any kali Linux tool in my Ubuntu touch ??], that.. is a good question.  i was thinking about that a while ago.  You can't really do apt install in the traditional way (currently) so I think the answer is 'no' but my disclaimer is that "I'm often wrong"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @parasparihar5 [can i install any kali Linux tool in my Ubuntu touch ??], [Edit] that.. is a good question.  i was thinking about that a while ago.  You can't really do `apt install` in the traditional way (currently) so I think the answer is 'no' but my disclaimer is that "I'm often wrong"
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @wayneoutthere [that.. is a good question.  i was thinking about that a while ago.  You can't re …], okay ... not even aircrack-ng ?? … i'm using redmi note 5 pro (whyred) and and it's working well ... … so why not upload it officially ....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @parasparihar5 [okay ... not even aircrack-ng ?? … i'm using redmi note 5 pro (whyred) and and it' …], you can install whatever you want in a libertine container, but it may or may not work
<ubptgbot> Louis was added by: Louis
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @parasparihar5 [okay ... not even aircrack-ng ?? … i'm using redmi note 5 pro (whyred) and and it' …], Hello ^^
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @dohbee [you can install whatever you want in a libertine container, but it may or may no …], okay i understood
<ubptgbot> <Louis> What do you mean when you said "working well"?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> I'm talking about the redmi 5 plus?
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @Louis [What do you mean when you said "working well"?], no i am talking abt redmi note 5 pro ... working well means cuz it's unofficial port made by a single dev ... almost everything is working performance battery life ... only camera is not working ... so they should have to upload it by officially but they don't ... I don't know
<ubptgbot>  why ...
<ubptgbot> <Louis> Oh OK 😅
<ubptgbot> <Louis> And no one know if the redmi "Vince" work well?
<ubptgbot> <Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda> @Louis [And no one know if the redmi "Vince" work well?], Yes, I've been using it as a daily almost a month now. On it right now
<ubptgbot> <Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda> A casual reboot every few days helps speed things up, but it's pretty stable
<ubptgbot> <Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda> It's unofficial because they haven't ported the installer yet (honestly, the flashable zip is a million times better anyways). They're also working on porting a newer version of halium, so official support isn't really a priority atm
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda [Yes, I've been using it as a daily almost a month now. On it right now], Oooh cool 😊
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda [It's unofficial because they haven't ported the installer yet (honestly, the fla …], I can use the terminal to install?
<ubptgbot> <Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda> @Louis [I can use the terminal to install?], Not sure. I flash it as a zip from twrp/orangefox, just like any other rom
<ubptgbot> <waemecaeshaerucae6625> (Photo, 607x899) https://irc.ubports.com/PL2fgJlG.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Hi folks, my Xperia X arrived today and I understand I need to update to Android 8.0 before I install Ubuntu Touch.  Its showing as Android 6.0 but doesnt seem to be picking up the update in System/About Phone/Update?  Is there a way I can force it to update to 8.0
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Hi folks, my Xperia X arrived today and I understand I need to update to Android 8.0 before I install Ubuntu Touch.  Its showing as Android 6.0 but doesnt seem to be picking up the update in System/About Phone/Update?  Is there a way I can force it to update to 8.0?
<ubptgbot> <Louis> @Baking Soda, I Got Baking Soda [Not sure. I flash it as a zip from twrp/orangefox, just like any other rom], ?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Flohack , spam
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @wayneTBT  in worst case flash it with flash tool
<ubptgbot> <anpok> you would have to search for flashable files...
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @anpok [@wayneTBT  in worst case flash it with flash tool], Ah ok, that probably requires a Windows box I take it?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> hm nope you can run "flashtool" for linux too
<ubptgbot> <anpok> flashtool.net I believe..
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> ah ok.  Thanks, I'll do some searching around for images.
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I used that
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Thanks for the direction to look, much appreciated.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [Thanks for the direction to look, much appreciated.], The forum post actually gives quite nice instructions or links for them.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3229/sony-xperia-x-suzu-f5121-f5122/2
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro [https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3229/sony-xperia-x-suzu-f5121-f5122/2], Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Good luck. See you on the suzu dual side of live soon. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> [Edit] Good luck. See you on the suzu dual side of life soon. 😉
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Cool, looking forward to it.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [in comparison, for those who are excited to get their pinephone UBports edition, …], great video Kugi! You showed skills in UT I didn't even ever know it existed before ;) Now, I'm more and more impatient for receiving my PinePhone
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mattbel10 [great video Kugi! You showed skills in UT I didn't even ever know it existed bef …], note that some things shown there aren't available on phones. Such as the side stage and desktop mode toggle 😄
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [note that some things shown there aren't available on phones. Such as the side s …], what do you mean? that is a phone right? Don't you use it as a phone in desktop mode when you rotate it in landscape with keyboard and mouse connected via bluetooth?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> for the tablet/desktop ui, I changed the scaling to make things smaller and also hacked a bit so that the side stage is enabled. It's only available for tablets
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> actually on the video, the phone part is UT installed in emmc while the tablet/desktop part is the one in sd card 😄
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [actually on the video, the phone part is UT installed in emmc while the tablet/d …], mmmmmmh ok, I'm a bit confused but yeah, I see you are again doing some of your hat-tricks 😆 good to see you are still inspired though
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mattbel10 [mmmmmmh ok, I'm a bit confused but yeah, I see you are again doing some of your …], aha! you skipped some part the video, did you? 😂 … I have a note there before the tablet part
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [aha! you skipped some part the video, did you? 😂 … I have a note there before the …], I read that actually but it wasn't that clear to me. You kinda explained to me now, thank you ;)
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> actually I was somewhat attracted by your music and the skills you showed, so yes, I watched the whole video
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mattbel10 [I read that actually but it wasn't that clear to me. You kinda explained to me n …], oh okay, I guess it wasn't really clear 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mattbel10 [actually I was somewhat attracted by your music and the skills you showed, so ye …], what skill? taking video with one hand and switching hands while doing the demo? 😂
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [what skill? taking video with one hand and switching hands while doing the demo? …], ahahahah nono all the amazing swaps you made amongst the apps
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, some swipes can be a bit hard for a small screen 😅
<ubptgbot> Federica Galli was added by: Federica Galli
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Hi there, can I ask stupid questions here ;) ? I want to install Ubuntu Touch on a OnePlus 1. Do I have to set developer mode when still running Android first?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, and unlock the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [yes, and unlock the bootloader], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [yes, and unlock the bootloader], Do I need Windows for that? or can it be done with the phone alone, or with ubuntu desktop 🧐?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need a PC to unlock the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [you need a PC to unlock the bootloader], PC with Windows?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, Windows is not required
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can do it from Windows, Mac, or Linux
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [no, Windows is not required], Thanks Rodney, do you have a quick link on how to do this with linux?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Federica Galli [Thanks Rodney, do you have a quick link on how to do this with linux?], http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html], THANK YOU!
<ubptgbot> Ali Melikov was added by: Ali Melikov
<ubptgbot> GHOST (В СЕТИ) was added by: GHOST (В СЕТИ)
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Всем привет
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Есть русско язычных
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @Ali Melikov [Всем привет], read group name … ENGLISH
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> I don't speak English
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @Ali Melikov [I don't speak English], you can use translator
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> (Photo, 590x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/sS10EoXH.png so hard right
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> hileaders was added by: hileaders
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> few people in the Russian-speaking group
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> quality is better than quantity and if the group is active and being helpful to the community, that's the most important thing
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> I have a question why no one is preparing software in this operating system on a mobile Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plenty of people are
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Some
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Online 120 people
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> people do have lives outside of this group
<ubptgbot> <SimonLeferink> Plenty of people are developing great software for Ubuntu Touch, the problem is that not many have an Ubuntu Touch compatible device.
<ubptgbot> <GHOST (В СЕТИ)> (Photo, 407x800) https://irc.ubports.com/FfHNfAOo.png Binance opened found🚀
<ubptgbot> <Débora> Hi everyone! I have a redmi note 7 (by mistake) and i'd like to kill android for once. What makes "lavender" diferent? My device is named redmi note 7. Dot.
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> I want to install Ubuntu Touch on Galaxy J7
<ubptgbot> <Ali Melikov> Help me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is list of supported devices
<ubptgbot> Conrad was added by: Conrad
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Can any of you help me find the latest image for the Xperia X F5122 for Android Oreo 8.0 so that I can proceed to update to UT?  Lots of the download links Im clicking on seem to be dead.
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @wayneTBT [Can any of you help me find the latest image for the Xperia X F5122 for Android …], This one? … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/dora/
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Tompla [This one? … https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/device/dora/], Sorry, maybe I was unclear in my Question.  I need to flash the phone with Android Oreo 8.0 before I start the process of install UT.  Its the Android firmware for the Sony Xperia X F5122 that Im having difficulty finding
<ubptgbot> <markvesime> Tommaso you need another tool called Xperifirm. It didn't work for me on linux, I had to use the windows version
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> This is offtopic but, someone can help me installing Armbian on AMLogic? If anyone know I will appreciate it, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @markvesime [Tommaso you need another tool called Xperifirm. It didn't work for me on linux, …], @wayneTBT needs it! :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MrCoolAndroid [This is offtopic but, someone can help me installing Armbian on AMLogic? If anyo …], As you said, it's off topic, so this isn't the place to ask or discuss it. We have https://t.me/UBportsOF for extraneous things, but I suspect asking that might not be too fruitful there either
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Oh ok, sorry about that
<ubptgbot> <MrCoolAndroid> Cuz this is the only group related with that, I'm on other Linux group but no answer
<ubptgbot> byfenuzhaefele3376 was added by: byfenuzhaefele3376
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> excuse me, I'm sorry for a question that might not be worth asking, is there a way to install anthaton redmi note 4? does this also require flash kernel which is an obstacle because there is no availability yet? thank you, I'm new to Ubuntu and this is the first time
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @IDCROW [excuse me, I'm sorry for a question that might not be worth asking, is there a w …], Anbox
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/lu22fdzX.png
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> do you know who is the porter of that device? it requires binder patch in kernel
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @NotKit [do you know who is the porter of that device? it requires binder patch in kernel], Oh okay, I will wait for the availability of the kernel pacth, and try anbox on my redmi note 4 thanks for answer👍
#ubports 2020-06-04
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [sorry but I really don't see having a setting happen unless someone who likes it …], because im happy hacking it, and have no idea how to make the gsetting, or write unit tests for it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @matv1 [That echo is weird cause I dont have that on the Oneplus 3.], 3t, and they say it only happens on the us model 3000
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Geary works ok in Libertine already but its gui certainly is not suited for phone use - Maybe this development would allow it to be a viable alternative to Dekko2 in UT https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/06/geary-responsive-interface
<ubptgbot> Tiago Souza was added by: Tiago Souza
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @markvesime [Tommaso you need another tool called Xperifirm. It didn't work for me on linux, …], Works on Ubuntu too. No Windows involved here. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [Sorry, maybe I was unclear in my Question.  I need to flash the phone with Andro …], You need to run Xperifirm download from within the flashtool. That way it downloads and extracts the image for flashing.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Otherwise I could not get the downloaded image be "restructured" to be accepted by the flashtool.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TotalSonic [Geary works ok in Libertine already but its gui certainly is not suited for phon …], this is the effect of Librem 5 and the PInephone … developers are now inclined to support mobile UI and hopefully UT will benefit as well once wayland is fully working and maybe flatpak/snap
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [this is the effect of Librem 5 and the PInephone … developers are now inclined to …], yeah - very nice to see their efforts, even if I am glad to have not pre-ordered the very long delayed Librem 5.
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @TotalSonic [Geary works ok in Libertine already but its gui certainly is not suited for phon …], what is it ?? os??
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @parasparihar5 [what is it ?? os??], no, Geary is a desktop Linux email client app.  Libertine is allows us to use standard desktop apps that have armhf or arm64 deb installation packages on UT
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @parasparihar5 [what is it ?? os??], [Edit] no, Geary is a desktop Linux email client app.  Libertine is a container that allows us to use standard desktop apps that have armhf or arm64 deb installation packages on UT
<ubptgbot> <parasparihar5> @TotalSonic [no, Geary is a desktop Linux email client app.  Libertine is a container that al …], so bro can i install any deb file on Ubuntu ??
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/install.html], Hi Rodney, i downloaded the installer from the link you sent. Will this graphical installer unlock the bootloader of my OnePlus 1?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> No it doesnt. Bootloader unlocking process is different for each device.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @jonny [No it doesnt. Bootloader unlocking process is different for each device.], Hi Jonatan, where do i find this information? Rodney said I can do that with my ubuntu PC.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> I dont know if there is a central place to go to. But usually you find them looking for your device on xda. … https://www.xda-developers.com/
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Hi Federica if you want to join there is an italian ubports group @ubportsitaliano
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mymike00 [Hi Federica if you want to join there is an italian ubports group @ubportsitalia …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <IMESG> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOZspNM9lIw
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @jonny [I dont know if there is a central place to go to. But usually you find them look …], hi Jonatan, thanks. But from the ubports website and instructions it isn’t mentioned that i should unlock the bootloader nor set developer mode, they just say run the installer 🤔🤔. OP1 is one of the 100% supported devices....like nexus5 a
<ubptgbot> nd FP 2.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Federica Galli [hi Jonatan, thanks. But from the ubports website and instructions it isn’t menti …], The installer should explain the steps that need to be done before flashing UT. You are right, maybe not ideal. This has been discussed, but we did not got around to change things yet. 😇
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> How long should the UBports Installer (0.4.18-beta) says 'Flashing firmware... … Flashing firmware partitions using fastboot' for?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] How long should the UBports Installer (0.4.18-beta) say 'Flashing firmware... … Flashing firmware partitions using fastboot' for?
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Federica Galli [hi Jonatan, thanks. But from the ubports website and instructions it isn’t menti …], its to be done in a combination of andriod developer option 'oem unlock' and a command on linux/win shell 'fastboot oem unlock'. Maybe you can find more in the forum of the vendor oneplus or on xda-developer. It has to be done for cus
<ubptgbot> tom android roms too.
<ubptgbot> <gischpelino> @Federica Galli [hi Jonatan, thanks. But from the ubports website and instructions it isn’t menti …], [Edit] its to be done in a combination of android developer option 'oem unlock' and a command on linux/win shell 'fastboot oem unlock'. Maybe you can find more in the forum of the vendor oneplus or on xda-developer. It has to be done
<ubptgbot> for custom android roms too.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> (Photo, 1920x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/9zB4wNEy.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> So I managed to get to installing ubports on my Sony Xperia X f5122 and it looked like it was going to the phone.  However Im now left with a bootlooping Xperia.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I welcome any thoughts...
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> The phone seems to start itself up to the Sony screen before sending files to the device, then it cannot send files.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Have you read the forum post regarding the xperia?
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> Any idea why I can sign in to git lab on other devices but get this odd error on UT devices? Same on the OPO and the Pi.
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/ekhmjfVE.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Fuseteam [Have you read the forum post regarding the xperia?], Yes, but maybe I should dig down through the comments.
<ubptgbot> <lapinus> @SenorBinario [Is there a difference between OnePlus 3 and OnePlus 3t?], idk i think the 3t is somewhat faster?
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @MenmuirMark [<reply to media>], Press F to pay respect for gitlab
<ubptgbot> <Francisco Redford> (Photo, 511x765) https://irc.ubports.com/083l0vj1.png WOw
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MenmuirMark [Any idea why I can sign in to git lab on other devices but get this odd error on …], Two factor authentication?
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @Stereofont [Two factor authentication?], Just standard authentication.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies [<reply to media>], I've just set mine up so that when nothings open, the launcher is automatically open :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @PhoenixLandPirate [I've just set mine up so that when nothings open, the launcher is automatically …], what do you mean? that's the default behavior right?
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @MenmuirMark [Any idea why I can sign in to git lab on other devices but get this odd error on …], It was mentioned in the QA group - I should have checked there first. … This bug has been around for a couple of weeks and may be due to a Gitlab change that does not play well with Morph.
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @jedi2light [Press F to pay respect for gitlab], Had to look that up (not a gamer) :)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies [what do you mean? that's the default behavior right?], IDK, I've seen people on the "desktop" without the launcher on the left showing, so I thought maybe it was a setting I enabled in UTTT ages ago, but you might be right. :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's one but it only takes effect when in windowed mode
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> who here likes using painting apps or games that uses swiping and find the left and right edge gestures irritating?  … I might have a solution for you! 😁 … sign up for a beta testing 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/j0pXpIYZ.png
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If I close all my apps or whatever it looks like this, in phone mode.
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @PhoenixLandPirate [<reply to media>], What the anime?)
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I think its the autohide option in UTTT?
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> A, valhalaa
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Got it
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Played a bit
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Its a good background cos it looks great in portrate and landscape.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/XmrF0Atc.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @PhoenixLandPirate [<reply to media>], that's the defauly behavior. the one in UTTT is only for windowed mode
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Hello, just set UTouch on my Nexus 5. Created a testing Libertine container yesterday night. Result, I am still having the "work in progress" circle on the right.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies [who here likes using painting apps or games that uses swiping and find the left …], 🙋🏻‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Is it normal?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mymike00 [🙋🏻‍♂️], what device do you have?
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Javacookies [what device do you have?], pinephone and n5
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mymike00 [pinephone and n5], which phone are you willing to sacrifice? 😂
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> pinephone 😉
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [Hello, just set UTouch on my Nexus 5. Created a testing Libertine container yest …], Tap the circle. That should bring up a text window with terminal output. It can take hours depending on bandwidth and ram.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Javacookies [who here likes using painting apps or games that uses swiping and find the left …], I don't have those problems, but I am curios and have a second device. So I am in for beta device-breaking. 😎 If E5is fine.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Danfro [Tap the circle. That should bring up a text window with terminal output. It can …], Seems not....
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Video, 4s) https://irc.ubports.com/WNm1Xu06.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Danfro [I don't have those problems, but I am curios and have a second device. So I am i …], okay that's cool, I haven't tested it on E5
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [Seems not....], Hm. Sorry. It used to be like that. But it was some time ago that I tried last time. Was worth a try.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @wayneTBT [So I managed to get to installing ubports on my Sony Xperia X f5122 and it looke …], If anyone is interested on how I resolved this issue, I flashed TWRP onto the phone,  wiped all caches with TWRP, rebooted and the UT image pushed to the device successfully.  This was mentioned in the post.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Sounds familiar. This seems to be a common solution then.
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Anghirrim [Seems not....], whenever you are installing a package into a Libertine container you are obliged to keep the screen alive for the whole process. There is an app in OpenStore which provides to you this ability. If the screen goes black unfortunately the installation goes into an infinite loop....
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> this ——> https://open-store.io/app/activescreen.mivoligo
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @mattbel10 [whenever you are installing a package into a Libertine container you are obliged …], Even when creating the container?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Anghirrim [Even when creating the container?], I think so, yes
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> or maybe settings app should just be exempted from suspension 😄
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Javacookies [or maybe settings app should just be exempted from suspension 😄], or this ^^^^ :)
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Javacookies [or maybe settings app should just be exempted from suspension 😄], I guess this is not done at user level?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Installed the screen on app, and updating the contained
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] Installed the screen on app, and updating the container
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/1wBW58hd.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Anghirrim [I guess this is not done at user level?], you can do it via the tweak tool but in my opinion it should not suspend by default since it has some processes like libertine and downloading/installing updates … there are preinstalled apps that does it by default anyway
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Seems it is updating
<ubptgbot> Pramod was added by: Pramod
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OK, was able ton install thunderbird
<ubptgbot> lamyxidetype6475 was added by: lamyxidetype6475
<Fuseteam> whew looks like the bridge is back
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Thanks so much to all who helped me get UT installed on the Xperia X, greatly appreciated.  Also thanks to all the app developers for the apps I installed on the device.  Incredible work folks.
<ubptgbot> nuguseshyhisha2967 was added by: nuguseshyhisha2967
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/UNH0P8IK.png Screenshot (4 juin 2020 16:13:34)
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> I can't find this "Desktop apps scope".... Where is it supposed to be?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> App icons aren't displayed in Desktop Apps scope | UBports Forum … http://forums.ubports.com/topic/3921/app-icons-aren-t-displayed-in-desktop-apps-scope
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can't use scopes on the lastest OTA
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> someone kindhearted should update the wiki 😄
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @mimecar [you can't use scopes on the lastest OTA], Ahhhhhhh
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> So, can only launch Libertine apps using terminal?
<Fuseteam> no they should just show up in the app drawer
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Anghirrim [So, can only launch Libertine apps using terminal?], try pulling and releasin in the app drawer if you still can't see the libertine appe
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Javacookies [try pulling and releasin in the app drawer if you still can't see the libertine …], OK thanks, because I can't launch it.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/wfStE6FU.png
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Maybe export DISPLAY:=0
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> But i guess there no runnng x server on UT
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Pulling the drawer did the trick
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Anghirrim [OK thanks, because I can't launch it.], Libertine apps are displayed in the app drawer.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @imraniqbal [Libertine apps are displayed in the app drawer.], It wasn't visible until I pull it down.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> But Libertine apps need physical keyboard and mouse??
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Anghirrim [It wasn't visible until I pull it down.], At least you got there in the end!
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/LWimN0zL.png
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [But Libertine apps need physical keyboard and mouse??], They are desktop apps without any added features. So yes, unless they provide a touch interface.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [<reply to media>], Thats the way to go.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And now you only need to connect you device to a wireless screen to have the full power.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OMG... Chromecast support in UBTouch?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DVf08OVm.webp
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [OMG... Chromecast support in UBTouch?], Connecting to wirless displays is supposed to work for some devices. But I couln't get it working yet with my Xperia X.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Anghirrim [But Libertine apps need physical keyboard and mouse??], Check this list for useful Libertine apps: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4314/favourite-libertine-apps/2.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Danfro [Connecting to wirless displays is supposed to work for some devices. But I couln …], Miracast should be OK, but Chromecast without Google Services may fail
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @imraniqbal [Check this list for useful Libertine apps: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4314 …], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [Miracast should be OK, but Chromecast without Google Services may fail], Tbh I don't know which protokoll that is using. I only see the setting and have heard others that it should be possible. 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> There is also a Libertine Tweak Tool in the OpenStore that you might find useful.
<ubptgbot> <~$> hello
<ubptgbot> <~$> where to buy the pinephone now?
<ubptgbot> <~$> any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there any way the front hardware button of the M10 tablet family can one day be leveraged by our OS?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Do I recall some memory of something which would prohibit that?
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> @~$ [any ideas?], about two weeks ago I asked this question in this channel and I was told the current batch is sold out.
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> Would it be possible to setup Ubuntu 19.10 + Ubuntu-Touch similar to what MaruOS has done? … https://maruos.com/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan [Is there any way the front hardware button of the M10 tablet family can one day …], the home button doesn't work? it works on other phones like here my Mx4. I just tried it and realized haven't used for a long time 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OVSCADMIN [Would it be possible to setup Ubuntu 19.10 + Ubuntu-Touch similar to what MaruOS …], no and ubuntu 19.10 is end of life this month anyway
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @dohbee [no and ubuntu 19.10 is end of life this month anyway], I was just using that as an example...
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/uCjiGdhf.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Eh0Zw0X7.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/62edF0EK.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tSs6eafP.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/zY4EELxr.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/Yz9gvJca.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> (Photo, 622x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mRiRHNkD.png
<ubptgbot> <OVSCADMIN> @dohbee [no and ubuntu 19.10 is end of life this month anyway], Did you even check their site?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OVSCADMIN [I was just using that as an example...], don't spam screenshots in here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @OVSCADMIN [Did you even check their site?], i know what maruos is. it's been around forever. no, that is not what Ubuntu Touch will ever do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the whole point of ubuntu touch is that you do not need different interfaces between phone/tablet/pc
<ubptgbot> SHi√∆M was added by: SHi√∆M
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> Is it possible for anyone to provide me the download link ubuntu touch for redmi note 7 for beta testing if it is available?
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> And can we run desktop ubuntu applications in the ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SHi√∆M [And can we run desktop ubuntu applications in the ubuntu touch?], libertine provides a method for running legacy applications. it doesn't magically make them usable or useful  on a phone though
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Do I have to enable a kernel patch for Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> @SHi√∆M [And can we run desktop ubuntu applications in the ubuntu touch?], I tried firefox and R. if the apt-get command retrieves the source code and compiles OK on your machine, you are good to go. So it really depends on the application.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mintphin [Do I have to enable a kernel patch for Libertine?], no
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> @real_ysh [I tried firefox and R. if the apt-get command retrieves the source code and comp …], Okay thanks...
<ubptgbot> <SHi√∆M> @dohbee [libertine provides a method for running legacy applications. it doesn't magicall …], Thanks you tooo
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @real_ysh [I tried firefox and R. if the apt-get command retrieves the source code and comp …], apt-get doesn't compile from source... it downloads and uncompresses binaries and config files.
<ubptgbot> <real_ysh> @mintphin [apt-get doesn't compile from source... it downloads and uncompresses binaries an …], You are right. I should have said "the gcc in libertine compiles ... “
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @real_ysh [You are right. I should have said "the gcc in libertine compiles ... “], no. but you can install gcc in libertine if you need to compile things on the phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if a package is available for ubuntu 16.04 on the phone's architecture, it can be installed there
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Has someone ported a new device only using a Ubuntu Phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mintphin [Has someone ported a new device only using a Ubuntu Phone?], a PC is required for building android, so i doubt it
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Ah.
<ubptgbot> <uamoti> Anyone with experience flashing UT on OPO with LineageOS? … I assumed that it was rooted and with bootloader unlocked. The AppImage installed successfully but I'm stuck on a bootloop.
<poVoq> you probably need to flash a custom recovery like TWRP
<poVoq> just a guess thogh
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @uamoti [Anyone with experience flashing UT on OPO with LineageOS? … I assumed that it was …], I had a similar issue with the Xperia X today.  Boot into TWRP and wipe all the caches, davlik, system etc... and reflash UT using the UBports installer.  At least this worked for me.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Sorry, I assumed your custom recovery was TWRP, if its not, flash that to the phone for the wipe.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Sorry, I assumed your custom recovery was TWRP, if its not, flash that to the phone for the wipe features.
<ubptgbot> LIFELIKE83 was added by: LIFELIKE83
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Javacookies [the home button doesn't work? it works on other phones like here my Mx4. I just …], Nope. There's probably information online about this feature gap.
<ubptgbot> mrcyjanek was added by: mrcyjanek
<ubptgbot> Comrade_Nora was added by: Comrade_Nora
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> I'd like to run Phosh on Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Is that possible? :/
<ubptgbot> <agesly> (Photo, 303x74) https://irc.ubports.com/Opr6PISP.png nice 666th message
<ubptgbot> <agesly> (Photo, 303x74) https://irc.ubports.com/z3ogdRLk.png nice 666th unread message
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Comrade_Nora [Is that possible? :/], no. you need to port pureos to run on top of halium i guess, if that's what you want
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> I have so far been unsuccessful in getting Halium to boot
<ubptgbot> <Comrade_Nora> Particularly on the Oneplus one to be specific
<ubptgbot> vaskas was added by: vaskas
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @uamoti [Anyone with experience flashing UT on OPO with LineageOS? … I assumed that it was …], If it installed successfully then the problem is elsewhere.... When you say LineageOS, is it real Lineage, or the original CyanogenOS?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Anghirrim [If it installed successfully then the problem is elsewhere.... When you say Line …], oneplus original OS was OxygenOS
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @dohbee [oneplus original OS was OxygenOS], Not on Oneplus One
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (At least on the European version). I think the Chinese version got HydrogenOS or something like that.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OOS was available on OPO only when partnership with CyanogenOS broke up
<ubptgbot> <uamoti> @Anghirrim [If it installed successfully then the problem is elsewhere.... When you say Line …], Actual LineageOS.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @uamoti [Actual LineageOS.], So you were unlocked.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Try to trick proposed above
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Here
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Fwd from wayneTBT: I had a similar issue with the Xperia X today.  Boot into TWRP and wipe all the caches, davlik, system etc... and reflash UT using the UBports installer.  At least this worked for me.
<ubptgbot> <uamoti> Thanks for the tips. I'll try the TWRP recovery. I had developers tools enabled but didn't wipe cache or anything like that.
<ubptgbot> <the “ https://xera.tech “> (Photo, 504x750) https://irc.ubports.com/QJprhu0z.png ,
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Is it possible to use ed25519 keys with shh on UT or do they have to be rsa?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Either works
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Is it possible to use ed25519 keys with ssh on UT or do they have to be rsa?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Thanks.  My issue must be elsewhere then
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Alternatively there is the old Ubuntu SDK IDE. Be aware that it is no longer supported by Canonical, and UBports has chosen to not support it either due to lack of manpower. … Hm, thats says me that i can use even vim or sublime to write code?)
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @MenmuirMark [Any idea why I can sign in to git lab on other devices but get this odd error on …], Sorry for the late reply. Seems to be a morph limitation. Works fine with firefox on ubuntu 18.04.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jedi2light [Alternatively there is the old Ubuntu SDK IDE. Be aware that it is no longer sup …], you could always use whatever editor you wanted to use, to write code
<ubptgbot> Sima Smith was added by: Sima Smith
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Can I safely copy folders in the .config directory from my Nexus 5 to the Xperia X for application settings without having to set them all up again?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] Can I safely copy folders in the .config directory from my Nexus 5 to the Xperia X for application settings without having to set the apps all up again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be possible, but that won't be all app data
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> @dtarrant [Sorry for the late reply. Seems to be a morph limitation. Works fine with firefo …], Thanks, until a couple of weeks ago it worked fine on Morph so presumably a recent change to Gitlab means that it now uses something Morph doesn't/can't.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @dohbee [should be possible, but that won't be all app data], Ok, cool.  I'll try with jotit and see what happens.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Here you find info about the three app writable directories: http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/guides/writeable-dirs.html
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you copy the three of them the migration should work for most apps.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @jonny [If you copy the three of them the migration should work for most apps.], Great, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Usually the cache should not be necessary to copy. But there are exceptions (e.g. Dekko).
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Ok, good to know.
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @MenmuirMark [Thanks, until a couple of weeks ago it worked fine on Morph so presumably a rece …], I tried to register with gitlab from my M10 tablet using morph. I kept getting the error message, so I tried from my laptop with firefox on ubuntu 18.04 and it worked perfectly.
<ubptgbot> <kown_first> 3198
<ubptgbot> Kilian was added by: Kilian
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MenmuirMark [Thanks, until a couple of weeks ago it worked fine on Morph so presumably a rece …], i think they upgraded the gitlab.com instance to a new version of gitlab on may 22 or so
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> yes, release 13
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> https://about.gitlab.com/releases/2020/05/06/gitlab-com-13-0-breaking-changes/
#ubports 2020-06-05
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I guess we really need to packagr morph as click so that we can update it faster and won't rely on OTAs
<ubptgbot> <Tim Winter> Where do application logs go again?
<ubptgbot> <Tim Winter> I've got a crashing application and I don't know why. KeePit is eating dirt as soon as I try to open a DB
<ubptgbot> <Tim Winter> Ok, where do I go to ask about where application logs go?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> download Logviewer, it's a great app. … orherwise, logs are in `.cache/upstart`
<ubptgbot> <Tim Winter> Oh, so cool. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Tim Winter> i have the attention span of a flea, you'll have to excuse the fact this is probably the third time I've asked this, and only the first time I stuck around long enough to get an answer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I guess we really need to packagr morph as click so that we can update it faster …], if it was that simple, it'd be done already
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the app portion can be compiled as a click already
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> probally all the webapp stuff that might be a problem
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [if it was that simple, it'd be done already], I didn't say it's simple but it might be the ideal way to go 😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [I didn't say it's simple but it might be the ideal way to go 😄], well ideal would be something completely different from clicks, but alas
<ubptgbot> <Dazen5> Hallo everyone, I would like to do a try installing ubports on Asus ZenFone max Pro m2. Does anyone know if there is a live version or some practice I can do so to not brick the phone and just testing if it works on it without affecting permanently it? Thanks in advance for your replies
<ubptgbot> <byfenuzhaefele3376> (Photo, 356x788) https://irc.ubports.com/C0A0m8Br.png ..
<ubptgbot> <floop2> @Dazen5 [Hallo everyone, I would like to do a try installing ubports on Asus ZenFone max …], https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io is the supported list of devices. If yours is not listed then porting is your only option.  I don't know of any way to live test.
<ubptgbot> <reliable1> When will make port UBPorts for Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T (willow)? This device have very similar hardware with Redmi Note 7 and Mi A3
<ubptgbot> <reliable1> Also I want dualboot Android and Ubuntu Touch on this phone
<ubptgbot> <reliable1> I used UBPorts on my Xiaomi Redmi 4X (santoni), I like this OS
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyone knows the width of M10 or Nexus 7 in units.gu?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @reliable1 [When will make port UBPorts for Xiaomi Redmi Note 8T (willow)? This device have …], As with all other devices. A port will happen if someone who owns that device creates one. There is no porting service or schedule for ports.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The only 'exception' are open source devices like the pinephone.
<ubptgbot> fractalzero was added by: fractalzero
<ubptgbot> julijan1974 was added by: julijan1974
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies [anyone knows the width of M10 or Nexus 7 in units.gu?], What is that?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont [What is that?], grid units which is used in UT for dimensions … I was just checking the OSK and looks like the pinephone is identified as tablet because its width when in landscape is more than units.gu(90)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> that logic really needs to be updated to make it more smart 😅
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Haha phablet
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Stereofont [Haha phablet], What happened to them?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @amyosx [What happened to them?], Still plenty two hand phones around
<ubptgbot> Gogi was added by: Gogi
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Xperia x
<ubptgbot> <phovi> ...howto install Libertine on it?
<ubptgbot> <phovi> Whe I try to create the container it doesn't happen somehow..?
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> @phovi [...howto install Libertine on it?], https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3229/sony-xperia-x-suzu-f5121-f5122 … As the list says: … `Missing: … - Video recording … - Libertine`
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> So it's not possible to use libertine with the device yet.
<ubptgbot> <heatHaL> Hiii
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5YS8N5l9.webp
<ubptgbot> <heatHaL> Why it is not possible to install Ubuntu touch just like custom rom
<ubptgbot> <heatHaL> We have to run Ubuntu touch only as another os
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Custom rom == just android os … Ubuntu touch != android os … ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <heatHaL> @jedi2light [Custom rom == just android os … Ubuntu touch != android os … ¯\_(ツ)_/¯], Means Ubuntu is not Equals to android os
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @heatHaL [Means Ubuntu is not Equals to android os], No of course not
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @heatHaL [Means Ubuntu is not Equals to android os], That's what it's all about.
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> In other words, you can't install it like an Android ROM because it isn't Android
<rah> I want to install UBports on my Nexus 5 but I don't want to use the UBports installer, I just want to flash an image
<rah> where can I find the image?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Codename?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> If you search UBPorts installer configs you can go through the steps manually
<rah> amyosx: where are the UBports installer configs?
<rah> I managed to find a github project which unfortunately isn't linked to from the ubports website, and I found this file: https://github.com/ubports/installer-configs/blob/master/v1/hammerhead.json
<ubptgbot> Toni was added by: Toni
<rah> however, the only files there are "recovery-hammerhead.img" and "boot-hammerhead.img"
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @heatHaL [Means Ubuntu is not Equals to android os], Ubuntu Touch is not an AOSP. It’s an entire and complete independent OS
<rah> there seems to be no image for installing
<rah> amyosx?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [there seems to be no image for installing], We do not have a single image. The installer downloads multiple files from our syste image server and combines them together. You might have a hard time doing that yourself
<rah> Flohack: I don't mind having a hard time
<rah> how can I determine which files I need?
<rah> looking through https://cdimage.ubports.com/ there isn't anything obvious
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We have also the old cmdline line tool ubuntu-device-flash --server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch --device=turbo --channel=ubports-touch/16.04/devel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [looking through https://cdimage.ubports.com/ there isn't anything obvious], Yes I told you you might have a hard time ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You would need to replace turbo with your device name
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well if I would know this well I could tell you instantly. But alas, the file names are kinda unique IDs, and they are listed in the json files.
<rah> Flohack: I'd like to use just fastboot to install an image
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Flohack: I'd like to use just fastboot to install an image], Thats not possible, I am sorry
<rah> why is it not possible?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I mean if you can make yourself an offline image then its possible
<rah> what mechanism does the installer use?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well kinda. Normally we do not format/overwrite /data so the installer just pushes stuff with adb push
<rah> O_o
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You need to flash boot and recovery with fastboot, then boot into recovery and push the remaining stuff
<rah> you install UBports using adb push?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [you install UBports using adb push?], Yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In more detail, you push the rootfs, then mount it tem,porarily and inject the device-dependent system image
<rah> how do you install UBports on a device that doesn't have adb, like a pinephone?
<rah> s/how do you/how does the installer/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [how do you install UBports on a device that doesn't have adb, like a pinephone?], pinephone is different, you basically flash the sdcard with a bootable image. Or, somehow you can also install it to the emmc but idk how this works
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We do not have an installer yet for the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its all manual
<rah> how is the bootable image created?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> YOu ask in a general group, you will better join the developers group to ask such questions ;)
<rah> there are developers hedre
<rah> here
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> is it a bot can transfer from IRC channel?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [there are developers hedre], Yes but we do not have lengthy developer discussions here that no one else understands and they are just boring. We are nearly 3000 people here. Its a generic meeting place, and then off you go to specific topics if needed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Plz join https://t.me/ubports_devel for that questions
<rah> I'm not going to use Telegram
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well you dont want to use our installer, you dont want to join our groups, I cant help you in this case. Sources for ubuntu device flash are here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/goget-ubuntu-touch/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-device-flash/touch.go
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You might find what you need there or also not
<rah> thanks for your help
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> rah, you may want to look at https://gitlab.com/ubports/core/rootfs-builder-debos/-/blob/master/pinephone-prebuilt.yaml
<rah> NotKit: thanks but this all just makes me feel bad
<rah> why is UBports installed in this odd piecemeal way rather than just producing an image that can be flashed using fastboot or heimdall or whatever?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> we don't have fastboot or heimdall on PinePhone, it just generated raw image
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] we don't have fastboot or heimdall on PinePhone, it just generates raw image
<rah> NotKit: I don't mean for the pinephone, I mean for those devices that use fastboot or heimdall
<rah> the installation system for those devices predates the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> May be to prevent typos that brick devices.
<rah> Follpvosten: that doesn't make sense; there's no reason that installing using an image has to be any more or less sensitive to typos that installing using the piecemeal way
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Follpvosten: that doesn't make sense; there's no reason that installing using an …], You can improve it of course. Currently its like that, its Canonical heritage and was not our design choice
<rah> if anything, installing using an image would be safer; there are fewer steps to lower change of a typo
<rah> *chance
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But we are a tiny group of devs, and so far that was a non-issue for us
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The installer automates all that in a safe way, our users are happy, and its available on all platforms
<rah> the installer is not safe
<rah> that's why I won't use it
<rah> I tried it once before and it (1) asked me for my password and (2) printed that password in cleartext on the fucking terminal
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [the installer is not safe], Well thats a claim that a) you must proof b) you can make any PRs that improve it. If you blame us then you also can start contributing today
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you dont trust yourself then I cant help you ;)
<rah> I disagree that it's something I must prove
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> rah, tbh you can study installer steps and replicate that
<rah> NotKit: I know what I can do, I was asking why I have to
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> installer was meant as a tool to hide all the complexity behind nice UI
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Why should we though if it works for us?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [I tried it once before and it (1) asked me for my password and (2) printed that …], Masking the password print should not be an issue. The sudo is needed due to many users having issues with running adb and fastboot as ordinary users
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I kinda agree with rah point that having plain fastboot-flashable images will be easier for some people, but somebody needs to do it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> (and there would have to be a CI job for every device every release to generate those images, so it's not a simple PR)
<rah> Flohack: that doesn't make sense; there's no reason to print the password on the terminal in cleartext or masked
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Any bugs or issues for the installer plz post here: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Flohack: that doesn't make sense; there's no reason to print the password on the …], Yeah we can remove it. PR it please
<rah> Flohack: I'm not going to invest in this
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Well, if you just come to a place to complain about a product rather than helping for your usecase, you kind of look like a jerk.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Flohack: I'm not going to invest in this], Then I cant help you. Its a community thing. If you critize us for what we are doing but wont help to fix it, it will stay forever like this
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Also, Telegram is the wrong place to do bug reports. I think that's a no brainer.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We are not a company, everybody works in his free time and we are mostly no professionals. So, we can use any help we can get
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We have 2.5 employees only
<rah> Flohack: the bug is not the password handling, the bug is having a UBports-specific installer program rather than generating images
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Flohack: the bug is not the password handling, the bug is having a UBports-speci …], I told you, we are open for improvements. But we currently do not see this as urgent problem, so nobody will pick it up. If you think its urgent, help us fixing it
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> "Hey I have an itch!" … "Scratch it" … "No, you scratch it!"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<rah> there are too many big red flags for me to seriously invest in UBports
<rah> for example: I can't find any information whatsoever on the website about the source code to UBports
<rah> really that's the biggest thing
<rah> that a community-run project would obscure access to the main community resource seems completely insane to me
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @rah [for example: I can't find any information whatsoever on the website about the so …], If you can't you are not good at searching.
<rah> the website reads like some corporation's brochure website
<rah> libremax: I'm happy to be proved wrong
<rah> libremax: can you show me where on http://ubports.com there is information about the UBports source code?
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> rah: Go to contribute, then to core development.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah [for example: I can't find any information whatsoever on the website about the so …], Ubports is the community not the os
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> It's not that hard.
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> There's a "where to find us" section at the bottom and there's a link to the source code.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is not android. Get over it
<rah> I stand corrected
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @rah [there are too many big red flags for me to seriously invest in UBports], sorry to tell you but you already invested in it since you asked here 😝
<rah> however, that doesn't change my view
<rah> information about the source code should be available up front
<rah> access to the source code is not, in my world view, tied to "contributing"
<rah> accessing the source code does not imply contributing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's all on github and gitlab. There isn't a massive corporation paying for all this with thousands of people to work on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Bitching about your petty trifles is not helpful to anyone, including you
<rah> that fact that the UBports website presents information about the source code in a way that assuming accessing the source code implies contributing is a big red flag
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I agree that GitHub/GitLab links should be more visible on the website, but that's an overlook than obsucring it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah [that fact that the UBports website presents information about the source code in …], Then feel free to not contribute and leave
<rah> dohbee: unfortunately the github and gitlab projects are not easily accessible, are not presented up front
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's no need for your rudeness and pedantry
<rah> dohbee: the conversation here come to the subject of contributing and I layed out the reasons why I am not willing to do that
<rah> dohbee: I'm not being rude, I'm just expressing my position
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Source for what? UT is not android. It's not a single repo.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rah [information about the source code should be available up front], That's not an nodejs framework to be just source code, it is much more complicated. If you type "repo sync" (in halium) you sync hundreds of repos.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> In Ubuntu touch its the same
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If it would be just one repo that would be complete mess
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @dohbee [Source for what? UT is not android. It's not a single repo.], +
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is not built in that way. There are hundreds of repos, and we don't host source for things that are in upstream Ubuntu archive
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rah [dohbee: the conversation here come to the subject of contributing and I layed ou …], Contribution isn't limited to source code. You've already stated your position. Finding other things to just pettily complain about in here is not helpful nor kind
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [dohbee: I'm not being rude, I'm just expressing my position], 450 repositories on Github alone. How can we make this more accessible than just saying, start getting involved, then you will see. Yes documentation is bad in some corners, but its a whole distribution that is being maintained by a handful of people. We are not obscuring
<ubptgbot>  anything
<rah> Flohack: to start with, you could provide this link: https://github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's less than 10 people who took over the work of hundreds, and you're expecting some corporate project
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @rah [Flohack: to start with, you could provide this link: https://github.com/ubports], Imagine having problem with how website is created when it comes to os
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> rah, your expectations are a little off.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I agree we do not show our Github/Gitlab pages properly on the website. We shall fix that.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> If you follow the website flow "Join us" -> "core development" the GitHub link is right at the "Where to find us" section
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> And i didn't even know that page existed.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> yes, but it's a bit non-trivial nonetheless, having it same section as social media could be helpful
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I wrote to the website team
<rah> *facepalm*
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> he has valid points, it's just his approach is off 😅
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Javacookies [he has valid points, it's just his approach is off 😅], +1
<rah> treating access to the project's source code in the same way as access to the project's twitter feed is, again, a big red flag
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Well, you're not specifically saying what would be better, you're just stating what you would not do. That's not helping.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @rah [treating access to the project's source code in the same way as access to the pr …], the things you are saying as red flags are bugs/issue which can be fixed and it would have saves us a lot of times if you just tell them straightforward instead of telling us like everything that's wrong were intentional
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @rah [treating access to the project's source code in the same way as access to the pr …], [Edit] the things you are saying as red flags are bugs/issue which can be fixed and it would have saved us a lot of time if you just tell them straightforward instead of telling us like everything that's wrong were intentional
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> like where can I file bugs on the site, the installer,etc.
<rah> Javacookies: the website was created with intention
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> You're not getting it. We didn't make the website hard to use *for you* intentionally
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @rah [Javacookies: the website was created with intention], doesn't mean it's perfectly done
<rah> Javacookies: it's clear that the website was intended to appeal to "users" who just want things to look nice and be easy
<rah> Javacookies: which is to say, the source code was intentionally obscured
<rah> fredldotme: it seems to me that access to the source code *was* intentionally obscured
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> anyway, let's not waste anymore time … he's told his concerns and let's just let him think/do what he wants 😅
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> No it was not, and differentiation between "website for users" and reality is completely wrong.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> FFS, it is just a website
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It is structured in a certain way, follows a certain flow. It's just that you don't like the way it is structured right now and, again, instead of proposing a real solution you're just saying "no" to proposals.
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> So rah, you're basically saying "if your website doesn't have a 'fork me on github' button, it's a red flag"
<rah> Follpvosten: lol, no those horrid things are themselves a red flag
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @rah [Follpvosten: lol, no those horrid things are themselves a red flag], What would be better then? Tell us, we have time.
<rah> Follpvosten: the problem is not so much some specific issues on the website, the problem is the difference in values and worldview that gave rise to the website issues, the lack of images, the poor installer security, etc., etc.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> So you basically came here to complain about our "values" (whatever you mean by that)? Instead of helping?
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> rah: I know, but that's what you sound like. What you say is received as unnecessary nitpicking by the other people here, probably in part because you're just complaining instead of creating a bug report.
<rah> I came here to try and install UBports without the installer
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Yeah, well, good luck then. Have fun finding a way and not propose a solution for others to use as well.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> If you insist on not helping out.
<ubptgbot> <defqt> I just got my pinephone shipping notification. I'm super excited to try ubuntu touch. Thank you guys for all your hard work on it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rah [Follpvosten: the problem is not so much some specific issues on the website, the …], The biggest problem that triggers me always to the ceiling is that in Open Source communities there is constantly concerns about how wrong the world is. Everything must be done different, its political, its with intention to lock out ones freedoms e
<ubptgbot> tc. Like everybody is evil. That creates friction, hatred and uneffectiveness. No wonder that FOSS things are forked way more than there is sand on the beach. Well then, lets everyone have their own OS instead of creating one for all
<ubptgbot> NikhilNkk was added by: NikhilNkk
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Flohack [The biggest problem that triggers me always to the ceiling is that in Open Sourc …], People living in their own little bubble
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yes then plz stay there and dont upset all the others
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Agreed
<ubptgbot> <floop2> Ditto ^^
<ubptgbot> <Mike C> how hard would it be to change how the lock screen works to allow there to be a delay before you need to put your password in? I am thinking for instance that you could set a delay of 15 minutes so you wouldn't have to put your password in all the time.
<ubptgbot> Ka1z3n was added by: Ka1z3n
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Quite, and kind of defeats the purpose
<ubptgbot> <Mike C> I disagree there is also an option for now password at all so why not have a delay for reprompt and at least have some sort of password set. After all the way that you interact with a phone is very different than a desktop. you are not constantly locking and unlocking you screen within a few minutes of each other on a desktop or laptop. Ho
<ubptgbot> wever this is very common on a phone. So really not everytime you click the power button do you intend to "lock" sometimes you just want the screen off to conserve power.
<ubptgbot> <Ka1z3n> I figure the website is not updated so how many promote devices are there?
<ubptgbot> <MenmuirMark> Well, since a handful of people (and a growing community) took over from Canonical I have seen so much progress, got a lot of help and learned a lot. I've even managed to contribute a (very) wee bit. And of course I've been able to use a great OS and apps on my phone. … Somethings are harder than others to find out about and other peo
<ubptgbot> ple's priorities might not always match mine but I've never felt the need to sound off.  A polite question usually gets a clearly explained response even although I'm not a developer or very knowledgeable so my queries or inability to understand the response must sometimes be a bit exasperating. Sad to see a rather negative in places thread but I t
<ubptgbot> hought it seemed a good opportunity to give a thumbs up for all the hard work everyone contributes.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ka1z3n [I figure the website is not updated so how many promote devices are there?], Plz see https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @MenmuirMark [Well, since a handful of people (and a growing community) took over from Canonic …], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Ka1z3n> @Flohack [Plz see https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/], As I said I need to a list of a promoted devices and im not sure these are all … Since pine64 isn't there  … https://ubports.com/devices/promoted-devices
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ka1z3n [As I said I need to a list of a promoted devices and im not sure these are all … S …], Well Pine64 is a bit special. So add that one and you are good. By the way, the devices page lists a lot of community devices, the list of "core devices" did not change in the last 3 years
<ubptgbot> <EmadSoMad> Hello guys I was asking abou port for Nokia 6.1 plus is anyone have it
<ubptgbot> <Ka1z3n> Is it the only special one? Are there other devices that aren't there?
<ubptgbot> nihilazo was added by: nihilazo
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> hello, can libhandy applications run on ubports? Do I have to target ubuntu touch specifically if I want apps to run on it?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> possibly, but you'll have to package all of it inside your click package
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> (libhandy + GTK)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> don't think anyone tried before
<ubptgbot> Royal_Turd was added by: Royal_Turd
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @nihilazo [hello, can libhandy applications run on ubports? Do I have to target ubuntu touc …], currently, unfortunately, no and yes
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> GTK3+ + libhandy should be possible on PinePhone with Wayland, but someone needs to work on that
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] GTK+3 and libhandy should be possible on PinePhone with Wayland, but someone needs to work on that
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> IIRC, mir can display GTK natively but I'm not sure which version and how well they work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> GTK version in xenial is too outdated for libhandy
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> Emails are out for DHL delivery Pinephone community Ed ,mine is Wed 17th (USA)
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @Marathon2422 [Emails are out for DHL delivery Pinephone community Ed ,mine is Wed 17th (USA)], Lucky you, empty inbox for me
<ubptgbot> <Marathon2422> @JJW88 [Lucky you, empty inbox for me], Some have del on the 10th ,I wait a week more
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @Marathon2422 [Some have del on the 10th ,I wait a week more], I'll be patient 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> (Photo, 534x534) https://irc.ubports.com/kmLH0ehB.png
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> DHL mail! Yes. June 10 its in my hands.😀
<ubptgbot> <jonny> I should have chosen DHL as well.
<ubptgbot> <lonerider_one> @jonny [I should have chosen DHL as well.], I feel your pain.
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Did not want to hurt anyone
<ubptgbot> Gabriel was added by: Gabriel
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @RoyNL [DHL mail! Yes. June 10 its in my hands.😀], june 16th estimated for me
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> Random question, why doesnt UBT do desktop icons?
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> Yayz! My  Pinephone shipped! should be here next Friday
<ubptgbot> <c_smith> so quick question related to that: will this channel be a good place to ask questions about Ubports on that?
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> @c_smith [so quick question related to that: will this channel be a good place to ask ques …], theres a pinephone telegram/discord/irc all linked into one group too 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> dunno if i'm allowed to share the link though
<ubptgbot> <Daveskywalker69> (dont know the UBports rules)
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> There are some restricts in open store for applications … I have question. If my application possibly can display some adult content. It`s not main goal in application and totally depends on user query to resource, content from which I want to display in my app. Even in this case, I can not publish my app?
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @jedi2light [There are some restricts in open store for applications … I have question. If my a …], Good question, I presume it's for a site like BitChute.com for example? The rules state that apps which feature violence/adult content are typically not approved I believe, so that would be my guess.
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> I could be wrong though...
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @JJW88 [Good question, I presume it's for a site like BitChute.com for example? The rule …], No, for danbooru (as example) and other *booru which i`d like to support
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> ahh
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> I'd consider danbooru as primarily adult content, personally
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> but a general *booru browser that can access danbooru among others I'm not sure about
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> because there are also plenty of non-adult boorus (like safebooru, which is practically my homepage lol)
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @JJW88 [Good question, I presume it's for a site like BitChute.com for example? The rule …], Well, if I disable ability to retrieve such content, can I publish app in then?
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @nihilazo [I'd consider danbooru as primarily adult content, personally], Not at all
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> you could just stick a rating:safe on all in-app searches
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> easily
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @nihilazo [I'd consider danbooru as primarily adult content, personally], [Edit] Not all content *
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> @jedi2light [Not all content *], well yeah, there is sfw danbooru content, but arguably the site has more of a focus on adult content
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> I say arguably because it's a real mix
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> but you could just rating:safe in the app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean duckduckgo can present adult content
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @nihilazo [you could just stick a rating:safe on all in-app searches], Yep, but in this case I will lose one tag from search :) … But download and then filter content is also awful option
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> @dohbee [i mean duckduckgo can present adult content], true
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well telegram too
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> and what "adult content" means is also debatable
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> anything on the internet basically
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> even youtube
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, youtube requires sign-in for some videos to prove age
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> like, facebook and twitter and everything also
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Lol, `clickable desktop` wants to use nvidia on my laptop...
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> How can I tell him to use intel mode instead?
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> like, I'm not sure if a danbooru app does officially contain "sexually explicit content"
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> because the danbooru site has that, but the app doesn't contain any, if it is a search tool
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @jedi2light [Lol, clickable desktop wants to use nvidia on my laptop...], there is a —no-nvidia flag
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you can check with clickable —help
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> and if you ban a danbooru app for having adult content you would also have to ban telegram and social media for the same reason
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> (depends if you view danbooru as being primarily a source of adult content or a site that allows adult content)
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> [Edit] (depends if you view danbooru as being primarily a source of adult content or a site that allows adult content, which is debatable)
<ubptgbot> <prudev> Why are pinephones so rare? I wanted to buy one but the pre orders are already sold out and no second hand websites sell them here in Portugal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @nihilazo [and if you ban a danbooru app for having adult content you would also have to ba …], maybe better to move the discussion/query over to the openstore group, you can join it by clicking the link at the bottom of https://open-store.io
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @prudev [Why are pinephones so rare? I wanted to buy one but the pre orders are already s …], well there are no second-hand pine phones yet really, it was literally just shipped
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @dohbee [well there are no second-hand pine phones yet really, it was literally just ship …], Oooh ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and only so many were made and sold, because it is a low production device
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @dohbee [and only so many were made and sold, because it is a low production device], Ah ok, I understand
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @mimecar [there is a —no-nvidia flag], Yup, found it, thx
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @jedi2light [Lol, clickable desktop wants to use nvidia on my laptop...], Would be interesting if you could open an issue and provide information on it (e.g. graphic card in use).
<ubptgbot> <jonny> https://gitlab.com/clickable/clickable/-/issues
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @prudev [Why are pinephones so rare? I wanted to buy one but the pre orders are already s …], Just wait few weeks, the team must send preordered phones first :)
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @dohbee [maybe better to move the discussion/query over to the openstore group, you can j …], Oh, thank you for a link!
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> I'm waiting for the pinetab preorders but I know I'll probably miss them
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @jedi2light [Just wait few weeks, the team must send preordered phones first :)], Nice, maybe I can sell some stuff and buy a pinephone, seems really interested
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @jedi2light [Just wait few weeks, the team must send preordered phones first :)], [Edit] Nice, maybe I can sell some stuff and buy a pinephone, seems really interesting
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> the pinephone is a cool device
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> pine do cool things
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Yup
<ubptgbot> <prudev> Lol
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> the pinetab is kinda the device I've been looking for for over a year now
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> and then pine are just like "here, the thing you wanted? It's cheap!"
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> lol
<ubptgbot> <nihilazo> well, cheap for niche linux hardware
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> There's also the Ubuntu Touch Volla Phone which is still available for orders: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy#/
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> [Edit] There's also the "Ubuntu Touch edition" Volla Phone which is still available for orders: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/volla-phone-free-your-mind-protect-your-privacy#/
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Another question. Does `clickable` provide something like 'hot reload' feature?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @jedi2light [Another question. Does clickable provide something like 'hot reload' feature?], You mean for QML changes? No, it doesn't.
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> For example, if my app written in python/qml
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @jonny [You mean for QML changes? No, it doesn't.], :(
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Thx for reply anyway :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Does QtCreator have such a feature?
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Well... no.... but I always  believe in some magic of new instruments which i learn :)
<ubptgbot> <jonny> If you find a tool that provides such magic we can have a look whether it can be integrated into Clickable somehow :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> QML doesn't have such a feature :)
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> well... you can make the QQuickView reload
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, but you have to specifically write your app with some API to enable that externally and then write the external thing to do that; you can't just set an atom on the X11 window and have it work or anything like that :)
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> if you have a QQmlEngine (which you probably do if you have main.cpp), all you need to do is to call engine->clearComponentCache() and then load it again... that in combination with QFileWatcher should do...
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> so... in total should be less than 10 lines in your main.qml
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> [Edit] so... in total should be less than 10 lines in your main.cpp
<ubptgbot> <mzanetti> or, well. in pyqt, whereever you create the QML engine... the apis should be there for all of it in python too I believe
<ubptgbot> Lars-Göran Petersson was added by: Lars-Göran Petersson
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Steve Kueffer [There's also the "Ubuntu Touch edition" Volla Phone which is still available for …], Wow cool ! Must keep an eye on this!! Thanks for the tip.
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @Steve Kueffer [There's also the "Ubuntu Touch edition" Volla Phone which is still available for …], This seems interesting
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Is there any way to get notifications from webapps created by creator?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not really. i'm not sure if notifications would work for sites that use them, but if so, you'd have to use tweak tool to set the app to not be suspended, and keep it running in the background  (note though that it might still get killed by kernel due to resource usage)
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> Hi all I have a lenovo yoga tablet 1 and want to convert it to ubports
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> But the trouble it's stuck in loop
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @dohbee [not really. i'm not sure if notifications would work for sites that use them, bu …], Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> And it seems not to be a device supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriel [Hi all I have a lenovo yoga tablet 1 and want to convert it to ubports], the convertible x86 laptop?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> No android tablet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, an android tablet. if it is not on https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io it is not supported and a port would need to be created for it
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Gabriel [Hi all I have a lenovo yoga tablet 1 and want to convert it to ubports], I've managed to install fully functional debian on lenovo yoga tab 2 with windows
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Do you have android or windows version of it?
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> Android
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Oh, okay. Then I have no experience, sorry :c
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> Trouble now it keeps looping the start
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> @mrcyjanek [Oh, okay. Then I have no experience, sorry :c], May be I can attempt your method
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> My aim is to repurpose the tablet
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Gabriel [May be I can attempt your method], I don't think that android version have bios, it will probably have some fastboot like thing :/
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/DZjXodA8.png
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/qtIK5cj2.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriel [Trouble now it keeps looping the start], what did you put on it?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> But as far as I remember it is not arm
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> @mrcyjanek [I don't think that android version have bios, it will probably have some fastboo …], Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [But as far as I remember it is not arm], So you will need x86 rootfs
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> @dohbee [what did you put on it?], Nothing my son used my smart watch charger and then that was it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, well you can't install Ubuntu Touch on it anyway as it's not supported. you would need to port it with halium
<ubptgbot> <Gabriel> No problem thanks
<ubptgbot> <mhghand> ubuntu touch need to be ported to the lenovo yoga book, they will make a good combination
<ubptgbot> ashnazir was added by: ashnazir
<ubptgbot> sitaecupyrero8372 was added by: sitaecupyrero8372
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gabriel [<reply to media>], Dat grease.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mhghand [ubuntu touch need to be ported to the lenovo yoga book, they will make a good co …], Well then please port it ^^
<ubptgbot> <mhghand> i don't know how, or have it
<ubptgbot> <mhghand> i didn't buy it because i can't run linux
<ubptgbot> Kimberly Willie was added by: Kimberly Willie
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mhghand [i didn't buy it because i can't run linux], Well I dont know anyone either that has it. So unless someone donates the hardware there will be no port
<ubptgbot> Vera Lucia Gold was added by: Vera Lucia Gold
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Someone tried to use tethering with ut lately?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Blame Windows... 🙄
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Network adapter shows up, but doesn't get an IP address... Even if i assign one manually `ipconfig /all` doesn't show it...
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rQ0S7nhl.webm
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2440/solved-impossible-usb-tethering-standard-not-reverse-connection/7
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Is uttt missing the `sudo tethering enable` bit?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @RoyNL [DHL mail! Yes. June 10 its in my hands.😀], 11th for me! :D
#ubports 2020-06-06
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> have fun on other projects then
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> whops, that was suposed to be a reply to way ubove
<tr4ck3ur> Hi mateosalta ! did you host your mail ?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @hummlbach [Is uttt missing the sudo tethering enable bit?], Nope, it was reported a year back and fixed then: https://gitlab.com/myii/ut-tweak-tool/-/issues/27.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> for the pinephone? yep my email came
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @imraniqbal [Nope, it was reported a year back and fixed then: https://gitlab.com/myii/ut-twe …], I think the problem is that the cable needs to be already plugged in when executing `sudo tethering on`...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @imraniqbal [Nope, it was reported a year back and fixed then: https://gitlab.com/myii/ut-twe …], [Edit] I think the "problem" is that the cable needs to be already plugged in when executing sudo tethering on...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> also someone bought me dinner via paypal, im guessing because of an app in the store so thank you Marc whoever you are, hopefully i can make more stuff people like
<ubptgbot> <Ryan J. Yoder> Anyone know if/when there will be more pinephones with ub touch pre-installed? I went to purchase mine and they were sold out. I've been kicking myself.
<ubptgbot> <prudev> @mintphin [<reply to media>], Rip in pieces
<ubptgbot> <prudev> I can't even build with access to current nearly stable sources 👁️👄👁️
<ubptgbot> <prudev> I've never built non-android lol
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Would `mircast`work on the PinePhone given that it uses wayland? or perhaps any wayland screen recording app would work on it?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [Would `mircast`work on the PinePhone given that it uses wayland? or perhaps any …], is it miracast? the wifi screen casting?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I was expecting that confusion 😅 … mircast is for recording UT's screen … mirAcast is for wireless screen mirroring 😉
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> ah, so you want screen recording
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [Would `mircast`work on the PinePhone given that it uses wayland? or perhaps any …], should work i guess
<ubptgbot> <Dazen5> Someone knows if exist a sort of software that detect the hardware of your phone in your computer so that you can program and test it with Ubports on Debian before to upload s.o. on your real phone? That's could be perfect for the development of each phone.
<ubptgbot> <Dazen5> A sort of virtual box for phones
<ubptgbot> abhinbt was added by: abhinbt
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> ;)
<ubptgbot> <dad_and_alive> I'm trying to rebuild a working Nexus 5 from several not working ones. For many combinations of components the only thing I get is a buzz after pressing the power button for ca 10 seconds (with the device connected to charger). Does anybody know which faulty component this behaviour points to?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Dazen5 [Someone knows if exist a sort of software that detect the hardware of your phone …], You can look at clickable to test your application on desktop before deploying on UT device: https://clickable-ut.dev/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <Gogi> Hello all, just one question: the anbox support may be added with the next release, right?
<ubptgbot> <Gogi> Right now it kills wifi on my nexus 5 and I have to wipe and reinstall to het that working.
<ubptgbot> <Gogi> [Edit] Right now it kills wifi on my nexus 5 and I have to wipe and reinstall to get that working.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> If you expect anbox to run smoothly with the next OTA, I don't think so.
<ubptgbot> <Dazen5> @libremax thanks, it's just something, I will read it also if I think it won't  detect any hardware to simulate a virtual phone on your desktop, it requires an S.O. already installed and directly testing the results of your work.
<ubptgbot> <Dazen5> @libremax yes exactly i'm looking for an anbox/virtual box for Linux in phones
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Good,  Clickable is a great tool constantly improving and maintained.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @Steve Kueffer [There's also the "Ubuntu Touch edition" Volla Phone which is still available for …], Will the Volla be main line kernel like the Pine or is it a more traditional android / halium port for UT on that device?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Halium 9 i believe
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> afaik only Pine64 and Purism are building phones for mainline
<ubptgbot> <theare27> So other than it being pre-installed ni real advantage to the Volla over any of the other halium 9 devices with maturing ports. … Maybe when we get to the pinephone 2 then - specs on the current one didn't really float my boat. Went with a OP1 insted. Yes It's old, but it has more RAM and a far better camera. If an eventual pinephone 2 c
<ubptgbot> ould match those sort of OP1 specs then I'm there
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> it'll likely also has official support (unlike the others, which would be community supported). but yeah, you get less powerfull hardware on the mainline phones then you do on the halium ones. for some, having proper open drivers offset the lack of specs
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Is it possible to lock a device again after installing ubuntu touch, so I dont have to see this 'Your device is unsafe' message on startup of phone?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> only if when the ubports foundation gets access to the original manufacturing signing key
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Ok, I understand. Thanks
<ubptgbot> ptrstmpf was added by: ptrstmpf
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro @Fuseteam I am SO pleased with the Xperia X experience so far.  So nice to have a good camera on a decent spec'd phone.  Well done folks.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> [Edit] @Danfro @Fuseteam I am SO pleased with the Xperia X UT experience so far.  So nice to have a good camera on a decent spec'd phone.  Well done folks.
<ubptgbot> Hamza G was added by: Hamza G
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Is there any command to clean storage space. FP2 saying I have no disk space, e.g. Sudo apt autoremove?
<ubptgbot> <uamoti> @Anghirrim [I had a similar issue with the Xperia X today.  Boot into TWRP and wipe all the …], Thanks! That did the trick!
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Cool
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @dynasty17 [Is there any command to clean storage space. FP2 saying I have no disk space, e. …], The roots is read-only for good reasons, so changing that is a bad idea. … The docs recommend installing things in a libertine container instead. How well that works depends on what you want to use.
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @alan_griffiths [The roots is read-only for good reasons, so changing that is a bad idea. … The do …], I don't want to use libertine. I just had to do a complete reset as the phone was too full. I tried kiwix app and downloaded a zim file for testing. After I deleted the file, the phone didn't change storage capacity - just held onto 11
<ubptgbot> gb. Only way to return space was complete reset.
<ubptgbot> tele user was added by: tele user
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Gogi [Right now it kills wifi on my nexus 5 and I have to wipe and reinstall to get th …], i think use dev, and skip the step that flashes the old kernel
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dad_and_alive [I'm trying to rebuild a working Nexus 5 from several not working ones. For many …], maybe the screen, or screen connector
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @dynasty17 [I don't want to use libertine. I just had to do a complete reset as the phone wa …], You might try also to use UTTT and clean there all related to kiwi and afterwards delete the kiwi app. These are my experiences for such cases. And also remember that zim due content hub can be saved in more places, depending on how did you u
<ubptgbot> ploaded to your phone. It can be at downloads but also inside of kiwi app.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> https://youtu.be/UDQV-GofFx8
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @milkor73 [You might try also to use UTTT and clean there all related to kiwi and afterward …], Thanks for info. I did a complete reset but I will remember uttt for any further problems.
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/hETYyexn.webp
<ubptgbot> <Gogi> @mateosalta [i think use dev, and skip the step that flashes the old kernel], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @wayneTBT [@Danfro @Fuseteam I am SO pleased with the Xperia X UT experience so far.  So ni …], Glad you like it
<ubptgbot> VulcanI2aven was added by: VulcanI2aven
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @wayneTBT [@Danfro @Fuseteam I am SO pleased with the Xperia X UT experience so far.  So ni …], Welcome to the team!
<ubptgbot> vtsoft was added by: vtsoft
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Danfro [Welcome to the team!], Happy to be a member.
<ubptgbot> <trafalgarx> (Photo, 985x586) https://irc.ubports.com/prOkTXGU.png
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Is there away to prevent videos autoplaying in Morph?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> if chromium has this feature then I would guess it's doable in morph
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [if chromium has this feature then I would guess it's doable in morph], pretty sure you can only do it via extension
<ubptgbot> <theare27> Supposedly you can set a flag in the chrome://flags settings, but can't open that in Morph either
<ubptgbot> astolfo0 was added by: astolfo0
<ubptgbot> Jeff was added by: Jeff
<ubptgbot> sshafiuddin was added by: sshafiuddin
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> Hi,  … Anyone knows, please, where can I found the partition table layout that the device need to have for the proper UT installation on Nexus 7 Wifi 2013 - Flo?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @CassioBecker [Hi,  … Anyone knows, please, where can I found the partition table layout that the …], the fstab file?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> If your device is rooted … Execute adb shell … And then inside type: … su … find . -name "*fstab*" 2>/dev/null
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> @mrcyjanek [the fstab file?], Humm... I dont know if this will help, because my Nexus 7 dont have UT (yet)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [If your device is rooted … Execute adb shell … And then inside type: … su … find . -name …], This works if it have android and is rootef
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [If your device is rooted … Execute adb shell … And then inside type: … su … find . -name …], [Edit] This works if it have android and is rooted
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> But thanks for the idea!
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> It goes typing it on Terminal
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> (Photo, 960x540) https://irc.ubports.com/jBxslCrO.png
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> I kwon how I can get my actual table, but I dont know if is the correct layout for the UT
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> But it is in /etc/fstab
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> No. I have only TWRP.
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> Sorry I don't know more.
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> The Android is gonne and the partition sizes has been modified
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> But thanks! Any help is good help! :-)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @CassioBecker [I kwon how I can get my actual table, but I dont know if is the correct layout f …], You can only be sure if you find another user with UT that will share this information with you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> UT does not repartition anything so if you have a non-factory layout it might be an issue. Best is you install factory Android 5.1 and then UT
<ubptgbot> <CassioBecker> @Flohack [UT does not repartition anything so if you have a non-factory layout it might be …], Thanks!!!
<ubptgbot> MrRobot9874 was added by: MrRobot9874
<ubptgbot> Let's Mine Pull was added by: Let's Mine Pull
<ubptgbot> Тимур Захаров was added by: Тимур Захаров
<ubptgbot> Josh was added by: Josh
<ubptgbot> Michael Erditya was added by: Michael Erditya
<ubptgbot> <Тимур Захаров> (Photo, 442x800) https://irc.ubports.com/b70y15VS.png Сool
<ubptgbot> Alex Llojlla was added by: Alex Llojlla
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Gravel
<ubptgbot> NickNickerYT was added by: NickNickerYT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh that again
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yep
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sound cracking
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> meh
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @UniversalSuperBox : you are robot again. Remember the ten word thing. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Pretty bad
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yeah. Better now!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Did I hear "deliberate" there? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> And did we miss the message in news channel?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> The "we are live" message...
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Danfro [And did we miss the message in news channel?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> OK. I missed the first minutes.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We forgot to post it it seems. Unfortunately I cant do it now except you send me the link in private ^^ (youtube link)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't forget pinetab too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://youtu.be/ir4hqfayd7w … We're live!
<ubptgbot> Robin was added by: Robin
<ubptgbot> <Robin> Will this work on Samsung S9 🌝?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Very cooool seeing progress on IDE. Thanks for the live show!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Danfro [Very cooool seeing progress on IDE. Thanks for the live show!], great one indeed
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> IDE?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Yes. They just presented a demo of a WIP IDE option of clickable in the live stream.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> BTW, did anyone ever tried to port UBPort to the Galaxy S9+?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Didn't find any in the forum
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Robin [Will this work on Samsung S9 🌝?], If "this" is ubuntu touch then answer is "yes, if you port it". There is currently no known port for the Galaxy S9.
<ubptgbot> loophole47 was added by: loophole47
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @jonny Yes, I did contact the origninal maintainer but did not get a reply yet.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Danfro [Yes. They just presented a demo of a WIP IDE option of clickable in the live str …], Didn't watch the video, but wanted to know what was IDE
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @Anghirrim [Didn't watch the video, but wanted to know what was IDE], IDE = integrated developement environement. A graphical tool for developing and debugging apps.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> Ohhhh OK thanks
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @vtsoft [If "this" is ubuntu touch then answer is "yes, if you port it". There is current …], Same answer for the S9+ I guess. 😁 I did not find any porting thread in the forum.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> GitHub - bachoudev/ubports-starlte: Some useful stuff for building starlte ubports … https://github.com/bachoudev/ubports-starlte
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @RobinNK @vtsoft
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [Edit] @vtsoft
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Robin [Will this work on Samsung S9 🌝?], Maybe some job done on the link above
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> halium-8.1? it's better to start with Halium 9 now since 8.1 was never finished
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Hv610D31.webp
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> [device-port] [star2lte] Samsung Galaxy S9+ (SM-G965F) · Issue #121 · Halium/projectmanagement · GitHub … https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/121
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @NotKit [halium-8.1? it's better to start with Halium 9 now since 8.1 was never finished], I was just going through the list of Halium ports when I found those ones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no sound?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Silence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> robots and silence
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems okay now
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @NotKit [halium-8.1? it's better to start with Halium 9 now since 8.1 was never finished], The Halium branch number is linked to the available Android version?
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/TZ0ImKOx.png Screenshot (6 juin 2020 21:58:48)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Anghirrim [The Halium branch number is linked to the available Android version?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Hi there, does telegram works well on UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [or experiment with Flatpaks, which would also include the correct version], or just include gtk+ and libhandy in the click
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Federica Galli [Hi there, does telegram works well on UT?], yeah, works pretty well. the client is called TELEports, it doesn't have full feature support, but the core things are there
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mymike00 [yeah, works pretty well. the client is called TELEports, it doesn't have full fe …], Great, thanks!
<ubptgbot> Надя Егорова was added by: Надя Егорова
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @mymike00 [yeah, works pretty well. the client is called TELEports, it doesn't have full fe …], it works awful tbh
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @mymike00 [yeah, works pretty well. the client is called TELEports, it doesn't have full fe …], [Edit] it works awfuly tbh
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @JSPiRiT1337 [it works awfuly tbh], What do you mean? It works fine for me... … If something isn't working for you, you are welcome to report an issue here https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports if there isn't one already open
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @JSPiRiT1337 [it works awfuly tbh], [Edit] What do you mean? It works fine for me... … If something isn't working for you, you are welcome to report an issue here https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports/-/issues if there isn't one already open
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @mymike00 [What do you mean? It works fine for me... … If something isn't working for you, yo …], loads chat list with difficulties but can't load any chat itself
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @JSPiRiT1337 [loads chat list with difficulties but can't load any chat itself], something like this https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports/-/issues/177 ?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> and what about whatsapp? is the webapp reasonably working?
<ubptgbot> <JSPiRiT1337> @mymike00 [something like this https://gitlab.com/ubports/apps/teleports/-/issues/177 ?], I think yes
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Federica Galli [and what about whatsapp? is the webapp reasonably working?], the webapp is whatsapp web so you need to have whatsapp running on another phone always connected to internet and you won't have notifications with the webapp...
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mymike00 [the webapp is whatsapp web so you need to have whatsapp running on another phone …], yes that's clear.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> 👌🏻
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> and the "real app", called whatweb or something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, there is no native whatsapp for UT. if you want it, i'd suggest asking WhatsApp to support UT.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whatsweb is a webapp as well, just with a different user-agent or something perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @dohbee [no, there is no native whatsapp for UT. if you want it, i'd suggest asking Whats …], good luck with that! I don't particularly like Whatsapp anyway...especially since it has become Facebook.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> And what about Signal?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Signal is fully open source I think, they could develop a app for UT....
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @dohbee [no, there is no native whatsapp for UT. if you want it, i'd suggest asking Whats …], I assume that the answer from Facebook will be no. And even if they write an application, it will be the same trojan as whatsapp for android and iphone. There is no place for such software on a free mobile OS.
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @vtsoft [I assume that the answer from Facebook will be no. And even if they write an app …], Twitter?
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @vtsoft [I assume that the answer from Facebook will be no. And even if they write an app …], precisely.
<ubptgbot> <bettehem> @vtsoft [I assume that the answer from Facebook will be no. And even if they write an app …], +1
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Signal could be interesting.
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @mymike00 [yeah, works pretty well. the client is called TELEports, it doesn't have full fe …], That app is cool, but very unstable. I'm using fluffychat with setted up matrix <=> telegram bridge.
<ubptgbot> tfostv was added by: tfostv
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @Federica Galli [Signal is fully open source I think, they could develop a app for UT....], Rhat already one
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @rubencarneiro [Rhat already one], is there signal for UT? cannot find it....
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @Federica Galli [is there signal for UT? cannot find it....], Axolotl
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Federica Galli [is there signal for UT? cannot find it....], Axolotl
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @Federica Galli [is there signal for UT? cannot find it....], Axolotl
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Good to know!
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @mintphin [Axolotl], And how is it work?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> You can send messages, but it doesn't look very good as of now.
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> so you should contact the developer Aaron Kimmig and also show some love to his effort 😊
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @vtsoft [I assume that the answer from Facebook will be no. And even if they write an app …], That's not your call to make
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> Free as in freedom operating systems includes the freedom run whatever software you throw at it which conforms to it's specifications, be they FOSS or otherwise
<ubptgbot> <Надя Егорова> (Photo, 599x857) https://irc.ubports.com/uTgGSBPE.png SUPER
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @Надя Егорова [<reply to media>], @admin
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Banhammer!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @GuyFawkes [@admin], thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @mariogrip [thanks :)], You are welcome 🙂
<ubptgbot> Panikajo was added by: Panikajo
#ubports 2020-06-07
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @theare27 [Is there away to prevent videos autoplaying in Morph?], i think i can
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> there is a qtwebengine flag i think
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/02lFEcnY.png if I want to install GSI for my Redmi note 4, how do I get halium-boot.img on my device, why does it feel so difficult 😂
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there is Halium 7 port for Redmi Note 4
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 1280x430) https://irc.ubports.com/850CNGxu.png Is this enough? I am very interested but why is it so difficult, thank you 😂
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no, you need device-specific kernel compiled
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> also @halium group is a better place for this
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @NotKit [no, you need device-specific kernel compiled], Can you make it for me, because I don't have a PC 😶
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @NotKit [also @halium group is a better place for this], Thanks , i will join
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> sorry, I don't think it's good idea then, because if it won't start (and something rarely works from the first try) you have no means to debug it
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] sorry, I don't think it's a good idea then, because if it won't start (and something rarely works from the first try) you have no means to debug it
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @NotKit [sorry, I don't think it's a good idea then, because if it won't start (and somet …], Yup Thank you, that gives something very important, and I understand 👍 … Thank you for responding
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/egNxEgd7.null
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> all you need is `    settings.playbackRequiresUserGesture: true` in WebViewImpl.qml
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mateosalta [all you need is     settings.playbackRequiresUserGesture: true in WebViewImpl.qm …], have you tried it? does it work? so if its, it'll be easy yo add it in the settings 😄
<ubptgbot> Bitfinex Support Paixão was added by: Bitfinex Support Paixão
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Will custom layout support be implemented in the terminal app? I'm quite constrained by the limitations of the predefined layouts when using Cordless.
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> [Edit] Will custom layout support be implemented in the terminal app later? I'm quite constrained by the limitations of the predefined layouts when using Cordless.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mintphin [Will custom layout support be implemented in the terminal app later? I'm quite c …], you mean the key shortcuts in the bottom bar?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> exactly
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> (Photo, 1280x590) https://irc.ubports.com/zATOzuFI.png
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> got cordless working
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I believe you can create one yourself but I think it's not available in the UI or might not be possible to do without proposing a PR
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> how tho?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I remember there was a guide or something
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> let me check
<ubptgbot> RaJvAnT KuMaR Rodnel was added by: RaJvAnT KuMaR Rodnel
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> tried to do what you said and now the terminal app is crashing @Javacookies
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you found the tutorial? I can't find it 😅
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> i did. it's at https://ubuntu-touch.io/de_DE/blog/unser-blog-1/post/terminal-chapter-4-125
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> sorry, I was just aware of it but never tried it 😅
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Hey folks, is there a forum group for Xperia X users / issues?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Even though SSH access is enabled in the phone.  I need to go to the terminal and type 'sudo service ssh start' each time my phone restarts and I want to initiate an ssh session.
<ubptgbot> arifnd was added by: arifnd
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Does anyone make cool games for UT ? I bet some phones can handle 3D games.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> The ones in the Open Store seem to be rather basic 2D games.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], Thanks, I'll try it out shortly
<ubptgbot> <vaskas> @mark alexa [Does anyone make cool games for UT ? I bet some phones can handle 3D games.], I bet there will be Steam on UT. In 10 years
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @vaskas [I bet there will be Steam on UT. In 10 years], "In 10 years" 😄
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Only as a screen to play the game running on another computer.
<ubptgbot> <theare27> @theare27 [Thanks, I'll try it out shortly], Yep that works for my usecase, thanks Mateo. Will that eventually be integrated into the version shipped with the OS updates?
<ubptgbot> Pete Smith was added by: Pete Smith
<ubptgbot> DiiDii was added by: DiiDii
<ubptgbot> <Pete Smith> ok thinking of getting a nexus 5 and putting UT on it but Im having some confusion as to which nexus 5 to get, there seems to be a rsion android I have on, please any info as Im sick of the big 2 android and apple, thannks in advance
<ubptgbot> <Pete Smith> sorry 5x version
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @Pete Smith [sorry 5x version], Ubuntu Touch is not available on the Nexus 5x.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I do run Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 5 and it works quite well.
<ubptgbot> <Pete Smith> Ok thanks Wayne , brilliant response, thank you
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Pete Smith [Ok thanks Wayne , brilliant response, thank you], [[If you want](https://wiki.postmarketos.org/wiki/Google_Nexus_5X_(lg-bullhead))[If you want t](https://docs.plasma-mobile.org/Installation.html)If you want to create a port, [this information](http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/supplementary/devices/bullhead.html) about the bull
<ubptgbot> head may be useful. Or you can try other mobile operating systems available for yor device: plasma mobile (neon based) and postmarketos.
<ubptgbot> <Pete Smith> Thanks I will check it out
<ubptgbot> <Hamza G> (Photo, 511x760) https://irc.ubports.com/Bq2FHYpx.png amaze
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Flohack , spam
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> why are you posting that here?
<ubptgbot> <noufys> Has anyone tried Ubuntu touch on a newer phone
<ubptgbot> <noufys> Maybe one with volte
<ubptgbot> <noufys> I want to try for redmi 5a
<ubptgbot> <libremax> redmi 5a (riva) is not a supported device: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> You can port though
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Or at least try
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @noufys [Has anyone tried Ubuntu touch on a newer phone], I'm porting it to oneplus 6t
<ubptgbot> <noufys> Volte works?
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @noufys [Has anyone tried Ubuntu touch on a newer phone], Yes,
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> @noufys [Has anyone tried Ubuntu touch on a newer phone], [Edit] Yes. I got it working on Mi A3.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @noufys [Volte works?], I'm still porting, nothing works for now
<ubptgbot> <mintphin> Currently fixing mobile data.
<ubptgbot> kovid1984 was added by: kovid1984
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Черти ебаные
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @theare27 [Yep that works for my usecase, thanks Mateo. Will that eventually be integrated …], i filed a bug :)
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Портируйте мне на см н9005 убпортс
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> English please
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @amyosx [English please], Suck my dick
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Понял?
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Гандон ебаный
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Черт ебаный
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @kovid1984 [Suck my dick], No I won't
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/IJJ3Llx8.webp
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @kovid1984 [Портируйте мне на см н9005 убпортс], По-английски пиши, сука! (Please, write in English)
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Хуй соси быстро
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @vtsoft [По-английски пиши, сука! (Please, write in English)], Нахуй иди
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Go nahuy
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @kovid1984 [Нахуй иди], Stop flooding.
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Cyka blyat
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @vtsoft [Stop flooding.], 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Obama 2020!!!🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Javacookies [have you tried it? does it work? so if its, it'll be easy yo add it in the setti …], it works
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @kovid1984 [Obama 2020!!!🏳‍🌈], @dohbee @mariogrip please ban troll
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Onlayn miting
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Черти ебаные блять
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Где мой порт
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Жду порт на SM N9005
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Иначе я тут онлайн  митинг устрою
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Поняли,ушлепки?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @Flohack , troll user
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @mimecar [@Flohack , troll user], Black lives matter
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @kovid1984 [Жду порт на SM N9005], If you want a port do it yourself.
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Im black gay-chicken transgender
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> I vant mor rights
<ubptgbot> Mister_Tails121 was added by: Mister_Tails121
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Hello everybody!
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @Mister_Tails121 [Hello everybody!], There is onlayn miting
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: 🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈BLACK LIVES MATTER🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mister_Tails121 [Hello everybody!], Hello! I hope you are not a troll...
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Say #BLACKLIVESMATTER or go our here
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> [Edit] Say #BLACKLIVESMATTER or go out here
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @kovid1984 [There is onlayn miting], Yes, I understand already, but can you please normally ask people here or will you create garbage?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> please ignore the spam bots while our mods take care of it
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @Mister_Tails121 [Yes, I understand already, but can you please normally ask people here or will y …], Go out here
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Fwd from kovid1984: Say #BLACKLIVESMATTER or go out here
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @vtsoft [Hello! I hope you are not a troll...], No, I just want to find out if there are Redmi 7 users here.
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Are you a gay chicken transgander?
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> If you not,go out here
<ubptgbot> <fractalzero> All lives matter
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @fractalzero [All lives matter], No
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Black lives matter
<ubptgbot> <fractalzero> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0VRovDuq.mp4
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Mister_Tails121 [No, I just want to find out if there are Redmi 7 users here.], Redmi 7 or Redmi note 7?
<ubptgbot> <BeyondR> @fractalzero [All lives matter], Terrorists lives don't matter
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @vtsoft [Redmi 7 or Redmi note 7?], Redmi 7
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @vtsoft [Redmi 7 or Redmi note 7?], Shut up
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> everyone that responds to the spam might get reported too
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> You are not black gay chicken transgender
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Can someone kick this kid
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @kovid1984 [You are not black gay chicken transgender], I'm trans and pansexual
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @amyosx [Can someone kick this kid], Fuck you
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> @amyosx [I'm trans and pansexual], Good kid!
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> Now say #blacklivesmatter
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/y2U5zCV1.webp
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2zxruzvj.webp
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> ONLAYN MITING!!
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> OBAMA 2020
<ubptgbot> <kovid1984> 🏳‍🌈
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Are there Redmi 7 users here? (Not Redmi Note 7, namely Redmi7), otherwise everything is bad with attempts to port it, I thought maybe there are those who are better off ....
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @amyosx [I'm trans and pansexual], I too enjoy fellatiating pans
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/NAypR4zq.webp
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @pizzabroodje [I too enjoy fellatiating pans], No that's not what it means
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Does anyone knows how to install Whatsapp with Anbox WITHOUT a google-play account?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Federica Galli [Does anyone knows how to install Whatsapp with Anbox WITHOUT a google-play accou …], You can download whatsapp apk from google play using alternative client like a Aurora Store.
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Federica Galli [Does anyone knows how to install Whatsapp with Anbox WITHOUT a google-play accou …], [Edit] You can download whatsapp apk from google play using alternative client like Aurora Store.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Federica Galli [Does anyone knows how to install Whatsapp with Anbox WITHOUT a google-play accou …], So it works fine without it ... I'm sitting on Lineage.OS now without google play and everything works for me
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @vtsoft [You can download whatsapp apk from google play using alternative client like Aur …], ok, i've heard about that. Will that work (downloading whatsapp using aurora store) from UT once I have anbox?
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Federica Galli [ok, i've heard about that. Will that work (downloading whatsapp using aurora sto …], Yes, it works fine ... if it does not work through the Aurora Store, you can directly install the APK
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Mister_Tails121 [Yes, it works fine ... if it does not work through the Aurora Store, you can dir …], The point is that I don't have an android, i have an iphone and if i install UT on the OP1 I will wipe android and do not want to create any google-play or store account. So how can i get the apk without it?
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Federica Galli [The point is that I don't have an android, i have an iphone and if i install UT …], Yes you can. He Has No Strong Google Attachment
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Mister_Tails121 [Yes you can. He Has No Strong Google Attachment], 👍
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Federica Galli [The point is that I don't have an android, i have an iphone and if i install UT …], You can install Aurora on your OPO and get WhatsApp from it without a Google account. The apk should land in the Aurora folder into your phone memory.
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> OPO running Android of course
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Apkmirror also exists
<ubptgbot> MrFlyback was added by: MrFlyback
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Anghirrim [You can install Aurora on your OPO and get WhatsApp from it without a Google acc …], In the italian UBports forum they tell me that "adb install nome-file.apk" should be enough, no google account needed. Only anbox.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Federica Galli [In the italian UBports forum they tell me that "adb install nome-file.apk" shoul …], Stop .... Are Ubports forums still divided into regions or what?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> there are local groups for spanish, italian, etc.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Mister_Tails121 [Stop .... Are Ubports forums still divided into regions or what?], (Something seems to me that Google translator never learned to translate without errors ..)
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @mimecar [there are local groups for spanish, italian, etc.], Ohhh ... I didn’t know .... I thought there was only English ...
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> How to install my device is Available in the list of Ubuntu touch but it doesn't support ub ports
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @loophole47 , what's your device?
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> Redmi 4x santoni
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @loophole47 [How to install my device is Available in the list of Ubuntu touch but it doesn't …], Hehe ... I just wanted to ask this ... You directly read my thoughts ...😅😅
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Extra work is needed to add it to the installer.
<ubptgbot> <loophole47> (Photo, 1280x500) https://irc.ubports.com/FFGnBmDQ.png
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> you have all the information on the forum: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3682/xiaomi-redmi-4x-santoni
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> also you can check features that work
<ubptgbot> <Anghirrim> @Federica Galli [In the italian UBports forum they tell me that "adb install nome-file.apk" shoul …], Yep, my recommendation is just for getting the apk from a trusted source without creating any Google account. 😉
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> And can you tell me which components you need to redo to get ubuntu? (I have Redmi 7, and I think what changes should be made to the kernel and vendor)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> In principle, each device needs its own port.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Mister_Tails121 [Stop .... Are Ubports forums still divided into regions or what?], 😂😂 apparently...oh well, not everyone speaks english you know 😁
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Federica Galli [😂😂 apparently...oh well, not everyone speaks english you know 😁], 😅Yes there is such a little ...😂😂😂😁
<ubptgbot> <Michael Erditya> (Photo, 512x840) https://irc.ubports.com/4opJ4WqS.png omg
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @mimecar [In principle, each device needs its own port.], Of course you need ... But ubuntu is very moody and very hard to start, and it’s not possible to launch it everywhere
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> The problem is more about Android dependency.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I do not know what changes have to be made to adapt a port from one model to another model.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> I don’t know .... Here with Redmi 7 (I and several people tried to port it), we had problems with the kernel + vendor + lack of GSI for the port under AB architecture ... And without this, the maximum that we could achieve was launch the GUI but without support for Ubuntu packages and its applications in general ...
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Mister_Tails121 [I don’t know .... Here with Redmi 7 (I and several people tried to port it), we …], Do you think you understand it was hard to call ubuntu ... Rather, its demo .... There is not even a concept
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I have ab but Ubuntu touch wouldn't work cause I have a64 cpu
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> I need to try porting lol
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> @mariogrip Jeg fikk aldri stickers av deg!
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> This convergence thing has piqued my interest
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [that's offtopic here, but it is a partition layout, not processor architecture.. …], Success also depends on this. If you have A / B then it turns out you can’t even hope for ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <MrFlyback> i loved samsung dex
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Mister_Tails121 [Success also depends on this. If you have A / B then it turns out you can’t even …], that's not true for some time already
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @amyosx [I have ab but Ubuntu touch wouldn't work cause I have a64 cpu], And it won’t work because ubuntu has only A architecture (I’ll call it an architecture because it’s more convenient for me)
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [that's not true for some time already], But our attempts a week ago proved the opposite
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Uhh I've seen it on ab devices though
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @amyosx [Uhh I've seen it on ab devices though], I don’t know when we were looking for a GSI for A / B we turned upside down and didn’t find
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Mister_Tails121 [But our attempts a week ago proved the opposite], you didn't figure out something then
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> It's an installer iirc anyway
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [you didn't figure out something then], I wonder what .... That there is no GSI for A / B .... We just struggled for a long time about it .. But for AB there really is no GSI .... … 🤔🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> there is no UBPorts GSI in Android ROM sense. You need to build custom kernel and patch it *not to skip* ramdisk. Then your A/B device behaves same as A-only device and there is no difference except for partition names
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @halium for porting discussion though, it is a bit of offtopic here
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Could we lvm data and system_b?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Gets us an extra 2 gb
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [there is no UBPorts GSI in Android ROM sense. You need to build custom kernel an …], Can you tell me what you need to patch To get such an effect?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://github.com/ubports-lavender/kernel/commit/664adcdfa277c75ff2a47bbfb2e2bfac43dd84d8
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [https://github.com/ubports-lavender/kernel/commit/664adcdfa277c75ff2a47bbfb2e2bf …], Ok, I'll pass it on to my people. I hope that it will help.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> "The Ubports installer gsi from Erefan doesn’t start, but he doesn’t even BEGIN IN SECTIONS THERE IS NOTHING TO CHANGE ANYTHING !!!" … Umm ... They just said that he doesn’t even want to put it ..... Question ... Are there any fixes for this?
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Mister_Tails121 ["The Ubports installer gsi from Erefan doesn’t start, but he doesn’t even BEGIN …], "Developer: This is a problem, he doesn’t even BECOME AB; nothing in the files does not CHANGE all the sections he looked" … (Oh ... It’s a pity that you can’t send it right away and you have to go through Googke Translate first .
<ubptgbot> ... Inconveniently)
<ubptgbot> <libremax> There is a russian tg if it can help: https://t.me/UBports_Ru
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Mister_Tails121 ["Developer: This is a problem, he doesn’t even BECOME AB; nothing in the files d …], it flashes to /data, not /system
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @libremax [There is a russian tg if it can help: https://t.me/UBports_Ru], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <tkkay> Hi, quick search didn't bring any results so I'm asking: my screen broke and is completely black. I have custom recovery installed and a custom rom, but when runnin adb devices in terminal it says unauthorized. Since I have TWRP, is there any way to create a complete backup through TWRP, ADB and the Linux terminal? Can I boot into recovery
<ubptgbot> somehow and run commands there?
<ubptgbot> <tkkay> Oh, I'm on OnePlus 3
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [it flashes to /data, not /system], Developer: I know, but the date (rootfs) should change according to the installation script, I looked at 8gb but this does not happen
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> eh, it should put two files (android-rootfs.img and rootfs.img to /data)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> ramdisk takes care of setting up loopback devices
<ubptgbot> <Vera Lucia Gold> (Photo, 495x834) https://irc.ubports.com/uFz3wq4D.png OMG
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @Mister_Tails121 [Developer: I know, but the date (rootfs) should change according to the installa …], For some reason, the system section which where the previous axis was located is not formatted in it, the old axis after installing unports installer
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> that's normal
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @Vera Lucia Gold [<reply to media>], SPAM
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> write in Halium group please, it's really offtopic here
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Also report the message on Telegram so they can delete the account.
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> @NotKit [write in Halium group please, it's really offtopic here], Can you drop a link to the group please?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @halium
<ubptgbot> <Mister_Tails121> Thanks
<ubptgbot> areidx was added by: areidx
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/drul1VUx.png Does anyone know any solution to the problem with Bluetooth mouse? It stucks on "Connecting...". With Android, that mouse works.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @vtsoft [<reply to media>], what device?
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @Shakendo [what device?], Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> BT on UT in general does have issues with connecting to some things, such as car infotainment systems, I would say turn BT off wait 10 seconds then turn it back on and try again, if it still doesnt connect then your mouse may be one of those device UT has trouble connecting to with BT
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> General questions, are there any good, affordable bluetooth mice on the market?
<ubptgbot> <Follpvosten> [Edit] General question, are there any good, affordable bluetooth mice on the market?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> Logitech M350...XD
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> Can use Bluetooth & USB receiver
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @Shakendo [BT on UT in general does have issues with connecting to some things, such as car …], However, It's seems it might be better with next OTA
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> yeah, but it could still have some issues cause as (I think it was) Dalton said, we dont own every single device on the market, so we cant say for sure
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @wayneTBT [Even though SSH access is enabled in the phone.  I need to go to the terminal an …], The next time you have to do this, have a look at what shows up for SSH in UTTT.  The switch there represents the current state of the SSH service.  If it's already enabled, then there may be some other network issue plaguing you.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @vtsoft [<reply to media>], what version of BT does it use? and is it BLE? … my mouse has a BLE and 3.0 mode and only 3.0 works well
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [I was expecting that confusion 😅 … mircast is for recording UT's screen … mirAcast …], *Mirscreencast, @javacookies you did that purpose didn't you :p … @wayneTBT glad to hear
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mintphin [tried to do what you said and now the terminal app is crashing @Javacookies], I got a custom vim layout from myii if you want to try
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [*Mirscreencast, @javacookies you did that purpose didn't you :p … @wayneTBT glad …], no, I expected that confusion from me because  I really forgot the name 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] Lol sure you did 😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/309CdDyq.json
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Fwd from imraniqbal: Put that under … ~/.config/ubuntu-terminal-app/Layouts/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mintphin you can ofcourse customize it to your liking
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> @imraniqbal [The next time you have to do this, have a look at what shows up for SSH in UTTT. …], Thanks for your reply.  UTTT shows SSH as enabled.  If I try to SSH to the phone, connection refused.  When I go to the terminal app in UT and type 'sudo service ssh start' and then go back to my pc and and SSH into the phone, it works fine.
<ubptgbot>   It just seems like weird behaviour to me.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @wayneTBT [Thanks for your reply.  UTTT shows SSH as enabled.  If I try to SSH to the phone …], Here's something you can try, to exclude the SSH service itself as the actual problem: try pinging the device from your PC.  If that doesn't work, try pinging your PC from your device.  If you get ping responses, SSH should work without need
<ubptgbot> ing to be "re-enabled".
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Fuseteam [<reply to media>], UTTT should offer prebuilt layouts for the terminal … @imraniqbal  what do you think? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uh-oh 🙈
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [UTTT should offer prebuilt layouts for the terminal … @imraniqbal  what do you thi …], Interesting idea; shouldn't we be enhancing the Terminal app itself with layouts?  Or are we speaking about everyone having their own custom OSK layouts?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Couldn't the terminal offer prebuilt layouts for the terminal?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It already does but we need more :p
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @imraniqbal [Interesting idea; shouldn't we be enhancing the Terminal app itself with layouts …], well it would be better if it's in the terminal itself … I'm just thinking of protoyping it in UTTT 😅
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Tho tbh if the terminal had sticky modifiers that would take care of my needs
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Not sure what it needs to do that tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Already opened a issue about it a while ago fwiw
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [Couldn't the terminal offer prebuilt layouts for the terminal?], One issue I can see, though — my Vim layout is specific to my personal Vim configuration and wouldn't work perfectly for another user who has their own Vim configuration.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Same with me hehe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it needs a better editor or impprter of sorts?
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> Unless the Terminal app itself handled whatever custom layouts you'd like added.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I suppose that one approach
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] I suppose that's one approach
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [So it needs a better editor or impprter of sorts?], I'd suggest the main issue is just knowing that it can be done in the first place — so if the Terminal app could allow me to manage custom layouts, I could supply as main or few as I liked.
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [So it needs a better editor or impprter of sorts?], [Edit] I'd suggest the main issue is just knowing that it can be done in the first place — so if the Terminal app could allow me to manage custom layouts, I could supply as many or few as I liked.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, and currently it can only be done if you know how to place your files in the exact folder
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> That's right, I believe that's the main issue.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the shortcuts i miss are the alt-shortcut but adding to my vim la— maybe i should make a alt layout hmmmm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Federica Galli [The point is that I don't have an android, i have an iphone and if i install UT …], Fdroid for most things but obviously not Whatsapp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] the shortcuts i miss are the alt-shortcut but adding to my vim la— maybe i should make an alt layout hmmmm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, implementing content-hub and a file picker will be about as difficult in yhe terminal as in the tweak tool
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @UniversalSuperBox [Okay, implementing content-hub and a file picker will be about as difficult in y …], Oh, one other issue is validating the JSON.  It would be excellent if that could be done as part of the process, rather than users scratching their heads when it doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also the same difficulty in tweak tool or the terminal
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [the shortcuts i miss are the alt-shortcut but adding to my vim la— maybe i shoul …], Why not edit the Vim layout with your own preferences?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so maybe some kind of a repo of community-created layouts
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd suggest just implementing layout import from content-hub first, then implement throwing the layout out when it fails to load
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then deletion of layouts you've imported
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [Why not edit the Vim layout with your own preferences?], I did, if added all the shorcuts i wanted to that one layout it would make it unwieldly as it would add at least 96 alt shorcut iirc
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, that's a good start I guess
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Javacookies [so maybe some kind of a repo of community-created layouts], This sounds like an interesting idea; they might not be exactly what you're after but would be a decent starting point for making your own custom layouts.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and maybe an option to make the bar 2 rows? … there are extra vertical space with the pinephone 😄
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> so who's up for doing it? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @somebody
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> XD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wait i think i tried alt shortcuts but they didn't work yet due to how the terminal currently works lol
<ubptgbot> <imraniqbal> @Fuseteam [Wait i think i tried alt shortcuts but they didn't work yet due to how the termi …], Are you sure?  I've got ~6 `alt` shortcuts in the Vim layout and they appear to work fine...
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> (Photo, 606x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/DFK09Mps.png Screenshot (7 jun. 2020 18:23:37)
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Almost here
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AjQjwdVZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Still waiting for asendia updates :(
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Today is 7th so... maybe forum post will be updated soon, or not ... all depends on asendia  :(
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> patience
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> the longer it takes, a better UT we will get
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> Yees, it makes  sense, but anyway, some clear estimates will be good for me  :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's bummer though that there seems to be a hardware issue that stops video out on working. Would have been great for UT 😭
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> what? really?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> that will suck badly
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but there's no official statement yet I think … I'm not sure about the exact details 😅
<ubptgbot> <wouter182> @vtsoft [<reply to media>], I don't own the device, but maybe you can try ```bluetoothctl``` and see if you can connect...
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> Please refrain from spreading possible misinformation until Pine officially makes a statement.
<ubptgbot> Andy was added by: Andy
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it doesn't looks good
<ubptgbot> <jedi2light> @jackiemoore [Please refrain from spreading possible misinformation until Pine officially make …], Yes, we all  have to wait for notification from Lukasz
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> lets wait then
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @jackiemoore [Please refrain from spreading possible misinformation until Pine officially make …], Misinformation about what
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> hope for the best
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> @pizzabroodje [Misinformation about what], Not stirring the pot. Sorry! Read past messages if you want more information.
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0Pm7kgVm.png whats wrong? Can i'm install android app on my device , without PC? Mido
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is anbox installed and running?
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @dohbee [is anbox installed and running?], Yeah i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jackiemoore [Not stirring the pot. Sorry! Read past messages if you want more information.], i wouldn't call asking questions about support or stating something doesn't work, on someone's own existing pinephone device, either misinformation or stirring the pot
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/MYIMPmdF.png But icon is not showing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pull down to refresh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should have the android clock and settings apps for example
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> I will restart it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if anbox even works on that device
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> And i feel confused , how to install Android app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well install f-droid, aurora droid, aurora store, etc… apk with adb, then you can run that directly in anbox to install apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> assuming you can get anbox to work
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @dohbee [well install f-droid, aurora droid, aurora store, etc… apk with adb, then you ca …], Giveme tutorial for it , i'm a newbie on Linux and Ubuntu 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess you need to ask the porter of your device about whether anbox works on it or not. but anbox on UT is very experimental still
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> most of the docs in general at https://docs.anbox.io of course should apply
<ubptgbot> <IDCROW> @dohbee [i guess you need to ask the porter of your device about whether anbox works on i …], Okay , thanks , i will go xda post for seeing
<ubptgbot> SAKOUAN Erwan was added by: SAKOUAN Erwan
<ubptgbot> <SAKOUAN Erwan> Hello
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> hi
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @imraniqbal [Are you sure?  I've got ~6 alt shortcuts in the Vim layout and they appear to wo …], Well not in the way i intend them to work anyway :p … I use alt shortcut with the "alt sends escape" feature on other terminals, the ut terminal doesn't seem to send escape
<ubptgbot> Света Меркушева was added by: Света Меркушева
<ubptgbot> <Света Меркушева> (Photo, 559x800) https://irc.ubports.com/lUnhW5uf.png Goood
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> another spam bot
<ubptgbot> Dennis was added by: Dennis
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> How can i buy the pinephone ?
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> Hi, I want to sideload a zip from my pc to my nexus 5. How can I do that from the Ubuntu touch recovery settings?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ubuntu Touch is not Android, you cannot sideload Android zips to it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Dennis [How can i buy the pinephone ?], The PinePhone is currently out of stock, you will need to wait for the next batch
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> @UniversalSuperBox [Ubuntu Touch is not Android, you cannot sideload Android zips to it.], 👍 Can I flash an img with fastboot instead?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What exactly are you trying to do?
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> I want to switch from UT to Lineage (I need nfc).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Install LineageOS using the instructions on their website
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Dennis [How can i buy the pinephone ?], It's sold out, but there's another project: https://volla.online/ (also sold with ubuntu touch)
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> Well, that's we're I'm stuck: the instructions say to sideload to the devicrm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to download and use TWRP for your device
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> [Edit] Well, that's where I'm stuck: the instructions say to sideload to the devicrm
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> Why can't I flash directly?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because the UBports Recovery is not an Android recovery and doesn't correctly implement the needed things to install Android ROMs
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @Federica Galli [It's sold out, but there's another project: https://volla.online/ (also sold wit …], Deliver will be in October or November.. there's another option to get faster a ubuntu touch phone ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ghrfr [Well, that's where I'm stuck: the instructions say to sideload to the devicrm], pretty sure the first thing the instructions mention TWRP
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> Are you sure trwp can be installed then? The install is with fastboot flash too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> fastboot is to flash recovery, adb is once booted to recovery to sideload the image
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> @dohbee [pretty sure the first thing the instructions mention TWRP], Https://Wiki.Lineageos.org/devices/hammerhead/install
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> @dohbee [pretty sure the first thing the instructions mention TWRP], [Edit] Not mentioned here: … Https://Wiki.Lineageos.org/devices/hammerhead/install
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ghrfr [Not mentioned here: … Https://Wiki.Lineageos.org/devices/hammerhead/install], literally the second instruction https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/hammerhead/install#installing-a-custom-recovery-using-fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @Dennis [Deliver will be in October or November.. there's another option to get faster a …], i've bought a 2nd hand OnePlus 1.
<ubptgbot> <Ghrfr> I'm so blind. Sorry man
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @Federica Galli [i've bought a 2nd hand OnePlus 1.], Thank you :) I give it a try to flash by myself
<ubptgbot> Виктория Мещерякова was added by: Виктория Мещерякова
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> I don’t understand why everyone so desires the pinephone. Its only advantage is the native drivers (without libhybris). I understand why someone buys a pinephone if he needs a reference device for development ubuntu touch/postmarketos, but if he needs a smartphone for developing software for operating system (like a messenger or a calculat
<ubptgbot> or) and phone for everyday use it's not a good choice because of its poor performance and high price.
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> Guys, in which programming language dev can make an app for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> [Edit] Guys, in which programming language a dev can make an app for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> @vtsoft [I don’t understand why everyone so desires the pinephone. Its only advantage is …], So which phone do you prefer for everyday?
<ubptgbot> <Gogi> @GuyFawkes [Guys, in which programming language a dev can make an app for ubuntu touch?], https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @Gogi [https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/appdev/index.html], Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vtsoft [I don’t understand why everyone so desires the pinephone. Its only advantage is …], high price? it's $150. brand new. i paid $800 for a google pixel
<ubptgbot> <GuyFawkes> @dohbee [high price? it's $150. brand new. i paid $800 for a google pixel], 350 for pixel 4a
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, the performance is being improved
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and buying the pinephone actually supports the community, and you avoid the android compatibility complexities
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> That right there. Perfectly stated!
<ubptgbot> <jackiemoore> [Edit] That right there. ^^ Perfectly stated!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you think it's not for you, that's fine, but the comments of "why would anyone buy this?" are just not helpful and a bit rude toward those of use working toward a more open future in mobile devices
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> (Photo, 665x484) https://irc.ubports.com/nOJWBpxM.png Okay, let's look on other devices that can run ubuntu touch...
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> @vtsoft [<reply to media>], "poor performance" is debateable and also relative. If the phone can makes calls, send messages, browse the internet and play Youtube videos with ease. Then I think most will agree that it is not "poor performance"
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> If you just want to develop for UT then you can buy a used Nexus5, sure.
<ubptgbot> <JJW88> [Edit] If you just want to develop for UT then you can buy a used Nexus 5, sure.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vtsoft [<reply to media>], only look at them if you're considering original retail. remember those devices also have problems, such as the failing power and volume buttons on nexus 5, etc…
<ubptgbot> <vtsoft> @JJW88 ["poor performance" is debateable and also relative. If the phone can makes calls …], some optimizations can help make it usable in 2020, but can’t the development always stand still, ensuring the operation of devices with SoC from 2012-2013? it’s very strange to release this now. Postmarketos aiming 10 year life-cycle for smartphon
<ubptgbot> es, and this cycle for pinephone is ending now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vtsoft [some optimizations can help make it usable in 2020, but can’t the development al …], if you don't like it and don't want to support the community that way, then fine, don't buy one. but please stop with the rhetoric of your personal opinion because it doesn't apply to everyone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want to complain about performance and pricing, maybe direct your consternation in a different direction, like the Librem 5, which has roughly the same specs as the PinePhone, but is about five times the price
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but anyway, it's really off topic here. whether you want to buy one or not is up to you. no need for you to rant about it in here
<ubptgbot> <Sam> Man I miss my nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I'm getting a new phone soon and heard that there's an (unofficial?) version of ubports for mido, I'm so excited to test it!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Dennis [Thank you :) I give it a try to flash by myself], That phone is fine but you can check the whole list
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Dennis> Which phone will be good too for normal using ? Oneplus one is not available anywhere..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Xperia X is great. You may even find unused
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OP3 and OP3T
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> Still, you might want to try with a cheap 2nd hand OP1 first, and if you like UT then you can think of something new and more expensive. Like maybe the Volla phone in November.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> photography.ubuntu-touch.io if the camera is of interest
<ubptgbot> <Sébastien> A question about the devices page, how is the maturity score decided? Is there some rules to define it, or is it more a feeling thing?
<ubptgbot> <Виктория Мещерякова> (Photo, 440x800) https://irc.ubports.com/z0DebfTR.png SUPER
<ubptgbot> Alexey Gridnev was added by: Alexey Gridnev
<ubptgbot> <Alexey Gridnev> Hi! Got a question: is "ubports" channel on LBRY actually yours? Or is someone just uploads your streams there?
<ubptgbot> <Alexey Gridnev> *uploading
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's ours
<ubptgbot> <matv1> is there any special magic needed to reach a OnePlus 3 over adb?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it wont show up
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @matv1 [is there any special magic needed to reach a OnePlus 3 over adb?], On Windows or Linux?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> linux
<ubptgbot> <matv1> whats that other OS you said? any good ??
<ubptgbot> <matv1> jk
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> hm, a first step would be to check if you even see anything in dmesg when you plug it in
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> maybe try `adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server`, might be udev rules
<ubptgbot> <pizzabroodje> @matv1 [whats that other OS you said? any good ??], no
<ubptgbot> <matv1> kill and restart adb server doesnt help :(
<ubptgbot> <matv1> dmesg tell me nothing either excpet it does see the device being attached
<ubptgbot> <matv1> cables are all good. if i attach the Pro5 its perfectly happy to adb to it
